#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-06
<tewea> helloo evry body
<alex--> wat is het verschil tussen 2 glasvezel uplinks en 2 GBit uplinks ?
<Schmiel> Veel, over glasvezel kan meer dan 1 Gbit bijvoorbeeld
<alex--> ah
<alex--> ubuntu kan dit aan toch?
<jpjacobs> als uw netwerk en netwerkkaart dit aan kan zoud geen probleem mogen zijn (als er tenminste een goeie driver is voor uw netwerkkaart)
<Schmiel> inderdaad
<jpjacobs> de vraag is natuurlijk of ge als huis-tuin-en-keuken gebruiker er iets van gaat merken ...
<alex--> ja, aangezien ik van plan ben om een NAS te kopen
<alex--> die een 1 gbit kaartje, switch/router ook 1 gbit
<jpjacobs> Tsss, en ge overwoog zelfs thuis glasvezel te leggen voor uw intern netwerk. Lijkt me overkill, als ge de alomtegenwoordigheid van Gbit ethernet bekijkt (vooral naast de kost van zelf glasvezel te leggen)
<honey> would you mind to help me guys
<alex--> honey: i dont know
<alex--> depends on your proble
<alex--> m,
<honey> ohhh sorry how can i get english channell #ubuntu
<jpjacobs> honey: try /join #ubuntu
<honey> jpjacobs:thnks
<jpjacobs> yw
<honey> is ther any body to help me please?
<honey> i can not install any software in my ubuntu 10.10?
<jpjacobs> honey you might try in the english channel. Usually there's plenty of people over there
<honey> #ubuntu
<CH__> No honey, /j #ubuntu
<Joost_> heey
<Joost_> weet iemand hier toevallig of ik windows van men laptop kan verwijderen terwijl ik linux gebruik?
<jpverdoorn> de partitie verwijderen en initramfs en grub updaten
<jpverdoorn> Joost_: ^
<Joost_> jah
<parkdriver> goeiemiddag
<parkdriver> hoe update je compiled programma's op een ubuntu server installatie?
<parkdriver> ik heb ook een checkinstall gedaan dus er is ook een package aangemaakt etc
<jpjacobs> download nieuwe versie, compile en opnieuw checkinstall (en dan misschie effe kijken of ie zelf slim genoeg is om te zien dat het een update is, of dat ie het oude pakket laat staan)
<parkdriver> okee klinkt eenvoudig, thanks
<parkdriver> is het ook eenvoudig om na de installatie het proces onder een andere user te laten lopen?
<jpjacobs> welk proces?
<parkdriver> nouja ik ben een webserver aan het inrichten en gebruik daarvoor php/mysql/nginx
<jpjacobs> aha. wel, ik denk dat dat afhangt van het script dat die server lanceert
<jpjacobs> of de configuratie dervan
<parkdriver> alleen lukt het me niet 1-2-3 om dit te installeren onder een andere user zodat niet alle processen onder 'root' lopen maar bijvoorbeeld onder www en groep www
<parkdriver> ok, ik zag namelijk in de config van nginx al wel de mogelijkheid staan om een specifieke user te selecteren
<jpjacobs> maar waarom maak je het jezelf niet gemakkelijk en gebruik je niet de nginx in de repo's
<parkdriver> omdat ik versie 1.0.x wil hebben en niet 0.7.x ofzo
<parkdriver> maar is het qua veiligheid heel erg belangrijk om deze processen onder verschillende users te laten lopen?
<jpjacobs> trouwens de gebruiker waarmee je een programma installeert heeft niks te zien met de gebruiker die het programma achteraf gebruikt he ...
<parkdriver> ok, ja dat is best logisch
<parkdriver> gewoon het startup script via een andere user laten lopen en klaar = kees
<jpjacobs> parkdriver: ja, aangezien de gebruiker bepaalt welke rechten het programma heeft op je systeem. Draai je een lekke server als root op je bak, en iemand breekt in, dan heeft ie mogelijk ineens ook root rechten ... wat je natuurlijk niet will
<parkdriver> nee dat zou balen zijn
<parkdriver> is het dan nog verstandig om bijvoorbeeld aparte users aan te maken voor én nginx én mysql?
<jpjacobs> maar normaal gezien (allesinds als je niet ;oeilijk gaat doen en alles zelf installeert) komt alles met een werken de configuratie binnen zenne.
<jpjacobs> met apparte gebruikers en alles. En je hebt automatische beveiligings updates (terwijl je dat niet hebt met zelf gecompileerde pakketten)
<lg188> hoe kan ik in shell ook alweer de inhoud van een map zien ?
<MonkeyDust> ls
<lg188> thanks
<jorenl_> Hoi. Ik zou een soort 'drop' map willen maken op mijn ubuntu server waar iedereen in het windows ( :( ) netwerk hier aankan (met samba). Waar plaats ik die map best?
<jorenl_> oei, is hier niemand?
<jorenl_> Iemand, alsjeblieft... Het is geen denkvraag ofzo, gewoon even de best geschikte map om n dropmap achtige network share in te plaatsen :(
<OerHeks> jorenl_, ik denk dat je een smb share wil hebbem.
<OerHeks> eenvoudig open nautilus bestands beheer, kies of maak een map, klik rechts , delen
<jorenl_> OerHeks: ja idd. Ik heb samba al aanstaan (permissions lopen niet zo vlotjes maar toch)
<OerHeks> dan zal hij vragen om nog wat onderdelen ..
<jorenl_> Ah :) Zit op n ubuntu server
<jorenl_> ik vroeg me af wat de beste locatie is
<OerHeks> in /var/www/
<jorenl_> in dat warrige linux filesystem, om zo'n map te plaatsen
<jorenl_> daar staat de web dir al :O
<OerHeks> geeft niks, maak een dir aan, die alleen de ftp users mogen benaderen ?
<OerHeks> groep aanmaken etc
<jorenl_> met 3 mappen in, elk voor 1 domein (virtual hosts)
<jorenl_> ok. ik zal daar dan mijn samba drop map aan maken
<jorenl_> ben echt niet thuis in linux security; tot nu toe moest ik gewoon een account voor mezelf hebben, en voor de rest moet niemand ergens aan kunnen. even google
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<jorenl_> en ik vind samba ook zo vreemd werken. Je stelt permissions in in de config, maar die gelden dan bovenop de ubuntu permissions
<OerHeks> http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<jorenl_> Dit doet pijn xD RTFM maar dan gewoon door de links te posten >:(
<OerHeks> nou, daar vind je wel alle info die je nodig kan hebben.
<jorenl_> idd! bedankt, ik had er al wel eens wat in gelezen
<OerHeks> als je al prutst met virtuele servers, dan lijkt me dat je een manual best wel snapt
<jorenl_> niet dat virtual hosts in apache moeilijk zijn; je zoekt de config op, en klaar.
<OerHeks> een drop ding waar iedereen wat kan plaatsen, zal wel de 777 rechten hebben.
<jorenl_> 77 from hell, inderdaad
<jorenl_> 777*
<OerHeks> niet aan te raden, idd :-D
<OerHeks> is dit alleen lokaal ??
<jorenl_> maar ik ben er aan beginnen te twijgefelen
<jorenl_> twijgefelen :/
<jorenl_> ja
<OerHeks> oww dat scheelt.
<jorenl_> stuk of 4 PC's
<jorenl_> om gemeenschappelijk muziek/films op te droppen enzo.
<jorenl_> het probleem met die samba is dat die ingebouwde network file share client in de explorer ook echt voor niks deugd.
<jorenl_> in windows dan.
<jorenl_> Als ik dan rechten aanpas, weet ik nooit of het nu aan mijn config ligt, of dat Windows gewoon nog met de oude rechten plakt.
<jorenl_> aha; net use * /delete verbreekt alle verbindingen met network shares in windows. handig
<OerHeks> sudo service samba restart
<jorenl_> OerHeks: samba checkt blijkbaar elke minuut voor aanpassingen in de config
<OerHeks> owja, die gekkigheid
<jorenl_> inderdaad...
<jorenl_> OerHeks: even een totaal andere vraag; ik gebruik nu een stokoude IBM thinkpad (1.6Ghz CPU; 512MB RAM) met windows XP en de K-Meleon browser om performance te winnen. Zou die bruikbaarder worden met Xubuntu?
<OerHeks> ja, denk wel.
<OerHeks> je heb daar ook een antivirus bij lopen, die het internet niet kan bijbenen ?
<OerHeks> dat zal al je winst zijn.
<jorenl_> OerHeks: opzettelijk lightweight antivirus (ClamWin)
<jorenl_> OerHeks verbruikt, nu ik het eens bekijk in de task manager; nog steeds massas CPU (50a90) en RAM (100MB)
<jorenl_> hij is wel bezig met n scan nu.
<OerHeks> dat cpu gebruk mag natuurlijk. lange tijd 100% is minder, maar als dit geen vertragende desktop gedrag opleverd, geen probleem.
<jorenl_> da's misschien toch de moeite waard.
<jorenl_> Het is trouwens verbazend hoe K-Meleon dit ding terug bruikbaar heeft gemaakt; firefox was een totale ramp.
<jorenl_> dus als linux installeren verplicht firefox met zich meebrengt, en als die even zwaar is als zijn Windows versie, weet ik het nog niet. Maar er zijn waarschijnlijk wel lightweight browsers voor ubuntu ook.
<OerHeks> probeer chromium ook eens.
<jorenl_> willdo
<jorenl_> (en samba is echt vreselijk D:< .....)
<jorenl_> ok het lijkt te werken; bedankt OerHeks! (weeral)
<OerHeks> have fun jorenl_
<jorenl_> zeker!
<TJ___> Zijn jullie in staat om de videos van bijvoorbeeld rtlgemist.nl af te spelen in een browser ? ... ondanks alle pogingen met het installen van plugins voor firefox of chromium lijkt het hier niet te lukken. Iemand die mee kan denken ?
<JoshuaL> gaat je hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook niet lukken
<JoshuaL> rtlgemist gebruikt drm, iets wat niet werkt met de plugins die beschikbaar zijn voor ubuntu
<OerHeks> idd :(
<JoshuaL> wat opzich geen gemis is :p
<TJ___> voor mij niet, voor mijn vrouw wel... en toch ook jammer als dit op een htpc is
<TJ___> :)
<TJ___> maar ok.... bedankt
<TJ___> jammer
<trijntje_quassel> nou lekker, op mn netbook kan ik banshee niet afsluiten, op mn vaste pc kan ik banshee niet wegklikken zonder dat het afsluit. Waar slaat dat nou weer op?
<OerHeks> ik heb soms ook problemen met een programma sluiten, dan wel selecteren
<OerHeks> alsof de browser te goed je input beschermt.
<trijntje_quassel> ben ik er net aan gewend dat programma's blijven draaien als ik het venster sluit (rhythmbox, xchat etc), passen ze dat ineens weer aan
<OerHeks> is er geen notify geval instellings tool ?
<OerHeks> die dat gedrag centraal instelt ?
<JoshuaL> de bedoeling is ook dat de apps blijven draaioen
<JoshuaL> draaien*
<trijntje_quassel> ja, nouja, rhythmbox werkt wel, ik weet ook niet wat het is
<trijntje_quassel> ik hoop maar dat canonical niet al te veel nieuwe stuf in 11.10 gaat proppen, eerst moeten al die bugs er uit
<OerHeks> ik denk dat het zinvoller is, met gnome3 te prutsen, dan met 2.6
<OerHeks> en kernel 2.6.40 pardon 3.0
<OerHeks> alfa1 is uit :-)
<trijntje_quassel> ja, ik heb em op mn externe schijf, maar vreemd genoeg is i niet zo stabiel ;)
<leoquant> is de server editie ook in alernate vorm?
<leoquant> of is het feitelijk een "alternate" manier?
<OerHeks> de server cd is kaal, daar staat alleen als goed is, SSH aangevinkt bij de vraag wat je wil installeren.
<OerHeks> je kan text based installeren, remote, of met een scriptje
<leoquant> ok OerHeks dank
<leoquant> en additioneel een X omgeving
<leoquant> (naar smaak)
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan je doen, als je een visuele verbinding mee wilt.
<OerHeks> openbox Lxde ofzo
<OerHeks> verder als je een heftige audio video server van maakt, dan kan je de RT kernel nemen, die standaard in ubuntustudio zit
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<leoquant> ja inderdaad.
<leoquant> is zoiets virtueel zinvol als testomgeving?
<leoquant> om te testen/beveiligen/etc
<Gotiniens> een RT kernel op een virtuele omgeving zal weinig nut hebben
<trijntje> kan iemand met kubuntu kijken of deze bug er nog is?
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/782813
<leoquant> Gotiniens, daarom vraag ik het ook
<leoquant> ik wil iets waar ik mee kan ssh'en
<OerHeks> dan heb je aan de gewone kernel zat.
<OerHeks> ga je Xen .. ?
<leoquant> en me "afgeschermd"/virtueel orienteren in de grote boze server wereld
<leoquant> nee ik denk dat ik wel een webmin achtig iets wil
<leoquant> was vroeger onveilig webmin
<OerHeks> webmin, voor 1 user kan. je weet dat webmin en ubuntu een beetje bijten ?
<leoquant> iptables managen leren
<OerHeks> afgezien of de code veilig is.
<leoquant> ja dat weet ik
<OerHeks> IP tables, zeer nuttig idd
<OerHeks> en dan ook gelijk IPv6
<leoquant> dat soort dingen dus
<leoquant> ok.
<leoquant> bedankt ik gaoffline
<OerHeks> have fun
<misja> hallo
<trijntje> hallo
<misja> kunnen jullie mij helpen met een probleempje met wine?
<misja> :p
<CasW> Natuurlijk. Hopen we.
<misja> ik probeer een spel te spelen/installeren maar geen enkel spel installeert of doet het uberhaupt.
<trijntje> misja, welk spel?
<CasW> Wat voor soort spellen? Moderne windows-spellen werken vaak niet
<misja> osu!
<misja> gta vice city
<misja> dat soort authentieke spelletjes
<CasW> Probeer hem eens te zoeken in http://appdb.winehq.org
<trijntje> daar staan vaak ook tips etc hoe je het aan de praat kunt krijgen
<OerHeks> winetricks e.d.
<OerHeks> vaak willen die games beter, als je Compiz uitschakelt.
<OerHeks> en dat is nou geinig bij unity .. je kan dan beter uitloggen en classic zonder effecten starten.
<mvzwi> even een vraag niet over linux
<hansw> zolang het ontopic is mag dat best natuurlijk
<mvzwi> mijn vista heeft een boot fout kan ik dit herstellen?
<hansw> dat is offtopic
<mvzwi> chit
<hansw> wellicht dat men je in #windows kan antwoorden
<mvzwi> daar zit ik niet op een directe chat
<hansw> tenzij het door een fout in grub komt, dan is het wel weer ontopic
<hansw> wat voor foutmelding zie je?
<mvzwi> mmmm hij sart niet meer op. geeft een boot fout aan. gelukkig mijn 10.04 LTS wel
<hansw> wat voor boot fout?
<mvzwi> windows heeft boot fout, en het enigste wat je ziet is een cursor
<mvzwi> sorry meer zeg hij niet. is niet veel
<OerHeks> normaal zou ik zeggen, dvd erin, herstellen kiezen
<OerHeks> maar met grub kan dat wel eens listig zijn ...
<OerHeks> dus dat gedeelte is wel ontopic, al weet ik niet hoe.
<OerHeks> je bent dan je grub kwijt en die kan je dan weer met de live cd fixen.
<trijntje> mvzwi, je kan vanuit linux windows boot herstellen
<mvzwi> live cd windows fixen??
<trijntje> mn geluid valt net uit, wat moet ik herstarten om dat weer aan de praat te krijgen?
<misja> je pc
<misja> je pc heeft een processie afgesloten.
<OerHeks> rups ?
<trijntje> het is mn eer te na om linux opnieuw op te starten om iets te fixen ;)
<OerHeks> geluid valt uit, vreemd.
<trijntje> wine enzo, gaat niet goed samen ;)
<mvzwi> dames en heren kan ik met live cd boot fixen
<trijntje> mvzwi, ms-sys
<mvzwi> in terminal?
<trijntje> je moet dat programma eerst downloaden helaas, en dan wat terminal stuf doen inderdaad
<mvzwi> pemig de jemig das geen 5min hahahhaa
<trijntje> mwah, valt mee
<trijntje> het erge is dat je na afloop weer windows hebt ;)
<OerHeks> misschien wilde een bootsector virus zich nestelen, ben jij blij dat je grub draaid.
<mvzwi> hee dames thanks
<hansw> gelukkig geeft ms zomaar een live cd er bij :-)
<OerHeks> ik had de dvd optie gekozen en daarna grub fixen
<hansw> zo, dat was weer een avondje oracle op hpux en ksh gemeuk
<hansw> sorry, totaal offtopic
<Gagarin> Hoi, weet iemand hoe je de exacte software van een distributie kunt vinden?
<hansw> ?
<Gagarin> Ik wil weten welke programma ik er standaard bij krijg en wat niet.
<hansw> ow, zoek op distributienaam en softwarelist ofzo
<Gagarin> bv mail programma etc...
<hansw> Gagarin, ze leveren er meestal een stuk of 10
<hansw> zodat je een keuze hebt
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features
<OerHeks> en dan de 30.000 + applicaties via de repository's
<OerHeks> :P
<Gagarin> kijk! daar heb ik iets aan! Thanx!
<MonkeyDust> Gagarin: dit is wel over een ouwe versie, maar het geeft een idee http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qR591lh5Ow
<hansw> ja, google hadden ze niet toen Gagarin de lucht in ging :-)
<JanC> Gagarin: standaard meegeleverd of beschikbaar in de repositories of ... ?
<hansw> goed, slapies doen, geen onweer in de buurt
<hansw> mzzl
<OerHeks> standaard libre office, doch ik gebruik abiword. Rhytmbox ipv banshee
<OerHeks> trusen hansw
<JanC> standaard meegeleverd moet te vinden zijn door de "package seed list" uit te werken met dependencies (IIRC is daar een script voor)
<Gagarin> he he he.... geen Google meer. Die kijken te veel mee. Probeer eens duckduckgo.com. Lees de provacy bepalingen
<Gagarin> bye bye
<MonkeyDust> ok, duck ziet er beter uit dan scroogle
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-07
<honey> #ubuntu
<Vancha> 'morgen...
<CDZComputers> goedemorgen
<CDZComputers> kan iemand mij helpen ik zit met probleem bij installeren ubuntu
<peanut_> wel als hij nu eens 5 min zou blijven hangen
<FlipStonE> :-)
<CDZCOmputers> hallo is er iemand online ????
<Priyantha> nee
<Priyantha> :+
<CDZCOmputers> ik heb een vraag over installatie ubuntu als het mag
<Priyantha> vragen staat vrij ;)
<OerHeks> :-)
<Priyantha> dan moet er wel een vraag komen CDZCOmputers ;)
<OerHeks> mja, de installatie zelf duurt niet eens zó lang
<Priyantha> uhu ;)
<exalt> hi
<Priyantha> hi ;)
<jpjacobs> hihi
<exalt> haha
<OerFlat> blub
<TopGear> gaat weer lekker :(
<TopGear> http://img707.imageshack.us/i/problemlr.png/
<OerFlat> :-)
<Linuxwyb> Wie kan mij vertellen hoe ik drivers etc.. installeer als het notebook niet is aangesloten op het net? en waar vind ik dan bijvoorbeed drivers voor mpeg divx etc..?
<MonkeyDust> met een cd
<MonkeyDust> met opt on cd
<MonkeyDust> met apt on cd, bedoel ik
<alex--> Hoi, kan ik hier ook terecht voor vragen over vuurvos?
<JanC> je kan het proberen
<alex--> Wanneer ik een youtube filmje open en rechtermuisknop doe, krijg ik te zien "Film niet geladen"
<FlipStonE> hello...
<FlipStonE> probs met evolution... geeft segmentatiefout aan...
<FlipStonE> iemand ervaring ermee?
<hansw> je verplaatst mailtje via slepen met de muis?
<hansw> ow wat een brakke zinsbouw
<FlipStonE> misschien als het programma werkt ja :-)
<FlipStonE> start gewoon niet meer op...
<hansw> je sleept een mailtje naar een ander foldertje?
<hansw> ah
<FlipStonE> raar... effe onderzoeken
<hansw> nee, nog niet gehad
<FlipStonE> heb namelijk geen zin om mijn mails te verliezen :p
<FlipStonE> als een herinstalleerd, help niets
<hansw> je hebt het lokaal staan?
<OerHeks> welke fout precies ?
<hansw> of connect je met imap?
<FlipStonE> account lokaal, en een account imap... :-)
<hansw> imap kun je altijd weer benaderen
<FlipStonE> OerHeks, via command line toont ie enkel 'Segmentatiefout' bij command evolution
<FlipStonE> hansw, idd, maar lokaal niet :p
<hansw> lokaal moet je even kijken of het een mbox of een maildir is
<FlipStonE> hmz, in .evolution/mail/local staat enkel folders.db en is maar 3kb?
<hansw> ik ben al aan het greppen, heb wel wat lokale mail maar meer imap
<JanC> evolution gebruikt normaal Maildirs
<JanC> tenzij het echt locale mail is maybe
<hansw> in /var/mail?
<hansw> ja, dat vroeg ik me dus af
<JanC> FlipStonE: heb je non-standaard zooi geïnstalleerd op je systeem?
<FlipStonE> nope
<JanC> geen PPA's etc?
<FlipStonE> vanmiddag nog als een tierelier draaiend, nu wil ie niet opstarten...
<JanC> hm
<FlipStonE> idd :p
<hansw> in /var/mail staat alleen mail van root
<FlipStonE> nogal ambetant, vooral als je je local mail folder niet meer vind :-)
<JanC> in /var/mail kan alle mail staan  ;)
<hansw> *mbox* is ook niet gevonden
<hansw> JanC, /var/mail/root :-)
<FlipStonE> JanC, in mijn /var/mail ook enkel root
<JanC> mail voor root staat gewoon in m'n inbox hier  ;)
<hansw> JanC, ja, jij hebt een .forward :-)
<JanC> nope
<hansw> je werkt als root? ;-)
<JanC> /etc/aliases
<hansw> ow, kan ja
<FlipStonE> hmz, als ik evolution zou verwijderen en opnieuw installen, zou ik dan de config kwijt zijn ook?
<OerHeks> met --purge ja
<JanC> nee
<JanC> niet je persoonlijke config
<hansw> ik heb het idee dat evo mail in couchdb stopt ofzo
<hansw> of sqlite
<JanC> hansw: nee  :P
<hansw> JanC, lokale mail
<JanC> wel adressen (optioneel)
<FlipStonE> in .evolution/mail/local alleszinds ook niet bij mij...
<FlipStonE> effe config file zoeken van evolution
<hansw> JanC, hij slaat headers en body apart op?
<hansw> het
<OerHeks> FlipStonE, gebruik je nautilus wel met gksudo ? misschien dat je meer ziet.
<FlipStonE> OerHeks, ? ik start gewoon mijn pc op ja :-)
<JanC> nautilus met gksudo ???
 * JanC hoopt dat ze daar binnenkort een check voor inbouwen om dat onmogelijk te maken  :P
<FlipStonE> JanC, hoe kan ik dan meer foutgegevens te zien krijgen?
<OerHeks> met die segmetatiefout wil je toch zien wat er werkenlijk nog staat ?
<FlipStonE> inderdaad :-)
<JanC> je kan alles zien wat je moet kunnen zien als gewone gebruiker, anders kan Evo er per definitie ook niet aan...
<FlipStonE> arghl
<JanC> FlipStonE: heb je al een reboot gedaan sinds dat probleem?
<JanC> of uitloggen/inloggen
<FlipStonE> ja, wel al opnieuw ingelogd... nog geen reboot
<FlipStonE> zou dat ook kunnen helpen?  ik ga het zowiezo proberen...
<FlipStonE> tot sebiet :-)
<JanC> en je systeem is up-to-date?
<FlipStonE> dat wel ja
<JanC> FlipStonE: en alle evolution-processen doodgemaakt?
<FlipStonE> zo simpel kan het allemaal zijn...
<FlipStonE> :-)
<hansw> FlipStonE, je lokale mail staat in .local/share/evolution
<JanC> eh, rare plaats...
<hansw> ja
 * hansw past zijn backup aan
<JanC> dat is nieuw lijkt me
<JanC> en eignelijk fout
<hansw> jups
<FlipStonE> ja, hier staat mail ook zo
<JanC> ~/.local/var/lib/evolution of zo lijkt me dan logischer...
<JanC> nu ja...
<hansw> JanC, /var/mail voor ongelezen mail, lokaal mag dat wel anders zijn lijkt me, maar ik had het verwacht in .evolution
<FlipStonE> ik ga me toch eens bezig houden met een goei backup systeempje op te zetten :-)
<hansw> en niet in .local
<JanC> wel, het de bedoeling zo weinig mogelijk in .appnaam te zetten tegenwoordig
<hansw> wat is de reden daar voor?
<JanC> vermijden dat er 200 .appnaam mappen in je ~ staan?
<JanC> plus, makkelijker voor backups
<JanC> vb. .config en .local wil je backup van, .cache waarschijnlijk niet
<JanC> misschien moet er ook een .data komen of zo  ;)
<hansw> dat lijkt me wel raadzaam dan ja
<hansw> JanC, ok, maar nu de grap
<hansw> waarom zetten ze er dan een imap in die alle mail daar vandaag ook list?
<hansw> doe dat dan in .remote
 * hansw shakes his head
<FlipStonE> goed, een topicje... wat lijkt jullie raadzaam om alle dagen / iedere week te backuppen? en hoe doen jullie het? (backuppen heh :p )
<hansw> FlipStonE, is afhankelijk van je noodzaak
<hansw> is mail belangrijk dan doe je het iedere dag, of meerdere keren per dag
<FlipStonE> en bv de volledige home directory?
<hansw> als het minder belangrijk is dan moet je zelf besluiten wanneer
<FlipStonE> om dat bv als je ubuntu opnieuw installed zo je home folder kan terugplaatsen?
<hansw> als het heel belangrijk is dan sync je alles met drbd en ga je remote nog een backup maken :-)
<FlipStonE> en wat over de home dir?
<FlipStonE> volledige backup per week of zo, is dat raadzaam?
<hansw> is afhankelijk van je hoeveelheid statische data
<hansw> je kunt ook een oplossing zoeken die alleen de aangepaste bestanden sinds x dagen geleden gaat backuppen
<FlipStonE> incremental backup of zo is dat zeker?
<hansw> ja, maar ligt aan je opzet
<hansw> tape
<hansw> andere drive
<hansw> rcp
<FlipStonE> andere drive
<hansw> backup client
<hansw> rsync
<hansw> ....
<FlipStonE> gewoon van ssd naar hdd
<hansw> FlipStonE, en die andere drive neem je alleen mee om een backup te maken en is voor de rest buiten het huis/gebouw?
<hansw> ik zou echt heel belangrijke data remote opslaan
<FlipStonE> nee, gewoon backup van ssd naar hdd, en dat schijfje laat ik rustig in pc draaien
<FlipStonE> heel belangrijke data wel, misschien evolution via ubuntu one?
 * Cees gebruikt rsnapshot
<FlipStonE> Cees, is een commandline tool ?
<Cees> een wat? je stelt het in met sudo nano /etc/rsnapshot.conf, bedoel je dat?
<FlipStonE> ja zo, zonder grafische toestanden :-)
<Cees> sudo gedit /etc/rsnapshot.conf?
<Cees> dan heb ik niets gezegd, en is rsnapshot geen optie.
<FlipStonE> en moest jij nu je schijf helemaal opnieuw installeren, kan je dan via rsnapshot je volledige homedir terugzetten?
<hansw> sudo vi :-)
<FlipStonE> incl. alle configs voor je programma's? (die je uiteraard eerst nieuw installeerd?)
<FlipStonE> hansw, liever nano :p
<Cees> FlipStonE, homedir terugzetten is geen probleem met rsnapshot
<Cees> rsync terug doen
<hansw> FlipStonE, dat heb je niet op hpux, solaris, aix
<hansw> ....
<FlipStonE> wel op ubuntu :-)
<hansw> verrek, inderdaad
<hansw> ik veranders altijd direct de  EDITOR declaratie in de .profile
<FlipStonE> eens lucky backup testen ook...
<hansw> FlipStonE, kies iets waar je ook hidden dirs mee kunt selecteren
<hansw> .local zie je niet zomaal
<FlipStonE> ok, eens zien...
<hansw> spideroak kan dat trouwens ook
<OerHeks> er is een goed voorbeeldje, backup in tar met exclude van onzinige folders > tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/dev /
<hansw> op het werk gebruik ik veel rsync achtige oplossingen inderdaad, thuis ben ik lui, maar wel een backup :-)
<hansw> die na vanavond weer wat beter is
<hansw> OerHeks, dan pak je iedere keer alles wat je niet exclude
<hansw> rsync is handiger/goedkoper
<OerHeks> ja rsync mer grsync als gui kan je incremental opzetten.
<JanC> hansw: mail die je niet lokaal wil opslaan hoort IMO in ~/.cache
<hansw> JanC, zolang het maar niet in .local is :-)
<JanC> mail die je wel lokaal wil opslaan hoort niet in ~/.cache
<hansw> idd, onzinnig
<JanC> op zich is ~/.local niet echt verkeerd
<hansw> JanC, het is raar, zeer zeker omdat ubuntu al gericht is op de cloud
<JanC> ~/.local is voor user-local stuff hé  ☺
<hansw> dit mogen ze van mij wel aankaarten, het is onzinnig
<FlipStonE> OerHeks, grsync lijkt me goed, maar hoe ga je met dat programma bestanden terug zetten?
<FlipStonE> source en destination dir omdraaien?
<JanC> hansw: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/basedir-spec/
<hansw> JanC, het kan mij niet zoveel schelen wat een desktop organisatie daar van denkt, ik heb unix gebruikers zonder desktop :-)
<JanC> hansw: dan is het ook niet relevant, lijkt me  ;)
<hansw> die verwachten het op normale plekken
<hansw> JanC, ik ben 1 van die gebruikers :-)
<JanC> mail op een mailserver staat ergens onder /srv/ als het goed is...
 * hansw ziet een tweede backup van imap in zijn backup
<hansw> JanC, dat ligt aan de unix variant
<hansw> maar over het algemeen in /var/spool als het ongelezen is, in /var/mail als het opgeslagen is
<FlipStonE> later eens verder kijken voor mijn 'shaduw-kopie' van mijn home dir... nog wat bij het vrouwtje zitten nu :-)
<hansw> JanC, maar dat neemt niet weg dat .local een rare plaats is voor imap :-)
<JanC> hansw: ja, voor oudere unixen, voor linux is /srv/ al 10 jaar de standaard, dacht ik  ;)
<JanC> ipv /var/
<hansw> JanC, dat is raar, ik ken die plek niet
<JanC> hansw: ~/.local is voor een lokale kopie uiteraard
<hansw> welke linux variant is dat?
<JanC> ooit de FHS gelezen?  ;)
<hansw> JanC, ja, maar nooit gebruikt :-)
<hansw> net zoals de meeste distro's ze niet gebruiken volgens mij
<JanC> of 'man hier' ?
<hansw> mijn lang settings staan geen vlaams toe :-)
<JanC> 'man hier' hoort te documenteren wat je unix/linux gebruikt  ;-)
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> hierarchy
<JanC> idd.
<JanC> BSD admins passen die manpage aan aan hun locale systeem, op één of andere manier vergeten de meeste UNIX/linux admins dat  ;)
<hansw> JanC, ik ben zonder dollen nog geen linux tegengekomen die /srv gebruikt
<JanC> *ik* gebruik het alleszins wel
<hansw> ook nog geen ux installatie, alhoewel ik twijfel aan aix
<hansw> maar dat kan ik niet meer nakijken
<JanC> het maakt ook weinig uit wat je distro default gebruikt natuurlijk
<JanC> en /srv/ is vooral bedoelt voor dingen die je naar klanten served, lijkt me
<JanC> waarbij "klanten" = externe gebruikers, niet noodzakelijk expliciet betalende klanten
<hansw> dan kan die redelijk vaak best groot moeten zijn
<JanC> idd.
<JanC> mailgebruikers in een organisatie, websites (vhosts), etc.
<JanC> "data voor services op het systeem"
<JanC> services naar buiten het systeem toe
<JanC> dat is hoe ik het begrijp
<hansw> ik misbruik meestal /data voor die onzin
<JanC> nu weet je dus dat daar een standaard directory voor bestaat  ;)
<hansw> waarbij ik de config e.d. van vhosts niet daar zet
<JanC> of dat je anders de hier manpage moet aanpassen  :P
<hansw> JanC, :-) dank voor je wijze les
<JanC> config van vhosts staat meestal onder /etc
<JanC> tenzij de klant die kan aanpassen of zo misschien?
<JanC> en dan kan je nog een include gebruiken  ;)
<hansw> afhankelijk van de distro onder /etc/apache, /etc/httpd, /etc/apache2
<hansw> JanC, of je laat het genereren
<JanC> ja, meerdere methoden, afhankelijk van de gewenste flexibiliteit & veiligheidsvereisten
<hansw> klopt, ik kan ze nog handmatig intypen :-)
<hansw> ik ben ook blij dat ik niet 1000 hosting klanten heb maar gewoon een paar tig die goed bij te zijn en meer opbrengen
<hansw> bij te houden
<hansw> damn, mijn imap is groot, hij is lang bezig
<JanC> ach, hangt er ook van af hoe je dat opzet
<hansw> klopt, en het hangt ook af van de ervaring
<JanC> en welke service je wil aanbieden
<JanC> als je veel custom wil doen is 1000 klanten uiteraard lastig
<JanC> als je standaardpakketten wil aanbieden maakt het weinig uit
<hansw> als je 1000 klanten allemaal aan 1 apache config wil laten werken wordt je ook niet vrolijk :-)
<hansw> ze loggen in als user www-data, nobody, whatever, en je laat die ene user je dns aanpassen :-)
 * hansw gaat spontaan over zijn nek
<JanC> ja kijk, dat is iets wat je moet regelen voor je begint  ;)
<hansw> dat over je nek gaan? :-)
<JanC> dat ook
<JanC> emmertje klaarzetten
<hansw> wij doen alleen 'grote' klanten
<hansw> dus dat regelen we allemaal voor ze
<hansw> goed, morgen backup aanpassen, de .xchat/*/logs staan er ook in
<hansw> in .local
<hansw> wel terecht, maar dus nu dubbel
<hansw> eerst slapen
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> k heb %D voor de lognaam geplakt, dan krijgt elke dag een eigen mapje
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-08
<JVB> hoe krijg ik de contpersonen van mijn gmail account in mijn mobiele telefoon ?
<Terminator> wat voor OS zit er op?
<Terminator> alhoewel dit eigenlijk een vraag voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is natuurlijk ;)
<JVB> linux op mijn pc
<JVB> mobiele tel = samsung
<JVB> is een standaard ding
<Terminator> geen android of iets dergelijks, maar een samsung OS achtig iets?
<JVB> ja
<JVB> het is een samsung E1310B
<Terminator> hmm, daar heb ik echt totaal geen ervaring mee helaas..
<JVB> ok
<Terminator> heb zelf wel een simkaartlezer
<Terminator> en dan kan je gewoon naam en telefoonnummers vanuit een txt-tje overzetten op simkaart
<Terminator> en dan simkaart naar intern geheugen telefoon kopiëren eventueel..
<Terminator> maar daar houdt het ook wel op :P
<Terminator> kan je dat ding aansluiten op pc via usb?
<Terminator> en heeft samsung daar software voor?
<Terminator> dat zou mogelijk nog kunnen..
<rickybo> hallo
<rickybo> is hier iemand ?
<rickybo> kheb een vraag over unbuntu
<rickybo> de drivers van mijn pc waar moet ik die vandaan halen na installatie ?
<CH_> Nou...
<jpjacobs> normaal gezien zou alles ongeveer out-of-the-box moeten werken
<jpjacobs> op eventuele proprietary nvidia drivers na
<jpjacobs> en hij is weg ...
<jpjacobs> pfff
<CH_> Precies, jp.
<jpjacobs> zo van die mensen he ...
<Terminator> 11 seconden na stellen van vraag dingt wel mee naar de prijs van snelste quitter trouwens..
<Terminator> over geen geduld hebben gesproken :P
<Xano> Mensen hier ervaring met Synergy gebruiken om via Leopard een Ubuntu box te bedienen? Ben aan het prutsen met Quicksynergy en SynergyKM, maar da's meer op gevoel dan dat ik weet wat ik doe
<Xano> Na veel onduidelijke tutorials lezen denk ik door te hebben wat ik moet invullen, maar onder Leopard ziet hij de Ubuntu box niet
<Xano> okee..... en nu werkt het ineens wél met quicksynergy
<JanC> ik weet wat synergy doet, maar geen ervaring met de Mac-kant...
 * Xano vraagt zich af waarom iets als een ssh server niet by default aanwezig is...
<Xano> Lijkt me toch iets wat veel Linux users gebruiken
<jpjacobs> ik denk om mensen die abc zowel als user als passwoord gebruiken, te beschermen
<yellabs-r2> een beetje domme vraag misschien , maar een media speler ( netwerk aangesloten ) zoals lacie, kan je de ook gebruiken als backup netwerk drive ? iemand ervaring hiermee ?
<yellabs-r2> en werkt zoiets met ubuntu ? ( ik neem aan van wel, gewoon een share toch ? )
<GJ_> als je er muziek op kunt zetten kun je er toch ook back ups naartoe schrijven?
<yellabs-r2> tja,
<GJ_> ik zit hier vanuit veldhoven backups direcht op een netwerk drive (ook lacie) in aalst te schrijven
<GJ_> via internet
<GJ_> staat bij mij gewoon als drive op mn bureaublad
<yellabs-r2> okey
<yellabs-r2> cool
<GJ_> maar ik zet daar een back up, op de zaak een back up op een losse drive een een back up op google docs
<GJ_> zeker is zeler
<GJ_> k
<yellabs-r2> moest je jouw lacie wel eerst met windows configureren ?
<GJ_> waar die staat hebben ze alleen windows, en ik heb het niet gedaan
<GJ_> maar dat configureren gaat toch via netwerk?
<yellabs-r2> of aanmelden of iets dergelijks
<GJ_> maakt volgens mij geen drol uit of je dat met windows of ubuntu doet
<yellabs-r2> bij de eerste setup
<GJ_> dat durf ik niet te zeggen. Iemand heeft dat ding daar neergezet, ben ik verder niet bij betrokken geweest. Ik heb gewoon een IP gekregen en daarmee mount ik hem aan mijn systeem
<yellabs-r2> ok
<yellabs-r2> ik vraag me af of er sverschil is tussen een network drive ( die lacie ) en een mediaplayer , ook van lacie , ben er nog niet helemaal zeker over ..
<yellabs-r2> -s
<yellabs-r2> in ieder geval bedankt voor de feedback / info
<Xano>  /etc/init.d/ssh zegt dat ik "start" "stop" en "restart" moet gebruiken, maar die geven me (voor mij) onduidelijke output en zeggen dat ssh niet bestaat
<JoshuaL> het is sshd
<JoshuaL> en je kunt beter: service service-naam start/stop/restart gebruiken
<JoshuaL> bijv. service sshd start
<Xano> JoshuaL: unrecognized service
<JoshuaL> wil je ergens naartoe ssh-en of wil je dat er naar die machine gessh-ed kan worden?
<Xano> JoshuaL: naar die machine
<JoshuaL> moet je wel een ssh server installeren he :P
<JanC> Xano: heb je openssh-server geïnstalleerd?
<Xano> JanC: yup
<Xano> JoshuaL: ^^
<JoshuaL> appart
<Xano> En er draait alleen een process "ssh-agent"
<Xano> Las ergens de tip te SSH'en naar localhost, maar dan krijg ik ook gewoon connection refused
<JanC> Xano: dus "sudo start ssh" geeft je de foutmelding "start: Unknown job: ssh" ?
<Xano> JanC: "ssh start/running, process 3812"
<JanC> dan draait ssh toch?
<Xano> JanC: Krijg alleen wel telkens connection refused, wat ik ook doe
<Xano> JanC: en volgens #ubuntu moet er een proces "sshd" zijn, maar die is er ook niet
<JanC> mja, iets in je sshd_config misschien?
<JanC> Xano: oh
<Xano> alleen een process "ssh-agent"
<JanC> ssh-agent is iets voor client-side, dus niet relevant
<JanC> is er een proces 3812 actief?
<JanC> met PID 3812
<JanC> vb. wat zegt "ps 3812" ?
<JanC> en staan er geen foutmeldingen van sshd in de logs?
<JanC> en wat zegt "sudo status ssh" ?
<Xano> ps geeft alleen een stel table headers zonder rows
<Xano> JanC: ssh stop/waiting
<JanC> Xano: okee, dan weet Upstart dat sshd gestopt is
<JanC> Xano: het lijkt er op alsof sshd start en dan meteen weer stopt
 * Xano geeft synergy een flinke schop
<JanC> de reden daarvoor staat hopelijk ergens in je logs  ;)
<Xano> JanC: en waar vind ik die precies?
<Xano> (newbie alert)
<JanC> onder /var/log ergens
<JanC> als je op een Ubuntu desktop zit, is er een log viewer
<Xano> JanC: Zie een boel logs, maar niets waarvan ik denk "hey, da's voor ssh"
<JanC> een GUI log viewer, bedoel ik
<JanC> syslog is een goeie gok  ;)
<OerHeks> systeem beheer logboekweergave
<Xano> JanC: ssh main process terminated with status 255
<JanC> Xano: niks anders?
<Xano> JanC: Dat, dan dat-ie respawnet, dan weer terminated en dat een keer of tien waarna hij ssh er totaal mee kapt
<JanC> Xano: wat zegt "sudo sshd -t" ?
<Xano> JanC: bad configuration option: passwprd
<Xano> maar eens on de conf kijken dan
<JanC> right  ;)
<JanC> een spelfout in de config
<JanC> tikfout
<Xano> JanC: passwprd stond er wel netjes als password hoor
<Xano> maar wss inderdaad tikfout
<Xano> JanC: hoppa
<Xano> inderdaad tikfout, kwam door lags van synergy
<Xano> JanC: Hartelijk bedankt voor het meedenken!
<OerHeks> netjes, ik heb ook weer wat geleerd :-)
<Xano> oh dit is weird
<Xano> Ik dacht dat ik nog niet alles gedaan had om de public key over te zetten
<Xano> oh toch wel
<Xano> Wat ben ik toch weer goed :P
 * Xano gaat eens wat pasta opzetten. Van headdesken krijg je honger
<Xano> Weet iemand misschien waarom het komt dat Synergy zo langzaam draait? Beide computers hangen met n aan de wifi, waar verder niet echt traffic is
<OerHeks> full circle 49 is uit > http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-49/
<Xano> Probeer nu xbmc te installeren. Hij wil nu vanaf launchpad.net de lijst met packages updaten en zoek naar een folder "natty", maar die bestaat daar nog niet. Is het mogelijk apt te vertellen naar packages voor maverick te kijken?
<Xano> Kan ik in sources.list de multiverse repo's toevoegen voor maverick of is dat geen goed idee?
<OerHeks> er is idd geen xbmc
<OerHeks> er is een manier Xano > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10884124&postcount=8
<OerHeks> ppa:team-xbmc toevoegen en die editten naar 'maverick' maar ik zou wachtten, er is al een 'unstable'
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/unstable
<OerHeks> maar of die stabiel genoeg is ..
<Xano> OerHeks: neem aan dat updaten naar de versie voor natty straks geen probleem is?
<OerHeks> ppa verwijderen, ppa-purge gebruiken en je kan de stabiele installeren.
<OerHeks> ppa is niet echt aan te raden, tenzijje weet wat je doet, en of een reden hebt een nieuwere versie te gebruiken.
<OerHeks> deze ppa heeft een unstable sectie, dat is al heel wat.
<OerHeks> mijn advies, je mag het zelf weten, is wachten op stable,
<OerHeks> of de maverick manier.
<JanC> Xano: lijkt mij dat latency meer relevant is dan snelheid voor iets als Synergy
<Xano> OerHeks: Bedankt voor de link. Doet eht :)
<Xano> JanC: Merk nu wel dat de router loopt te bokken
<Xano> Ik heb nu via Samba een share gemaakt. Deze is toegankelijk, maar verschijnt niet automatisch in Finder of (volgens mijn huisgenote) in Explorer
<Xano> Hmmz, workgroup issue?
<Xano> juist
<rhend> Hallo weet iemand hoe ik een deel van ubuntu op de hardeschijf kan installeren en een deel op een usb stick
<rhend> ik heb een thin client met 64mb aan hardeschijf, dus wil ik daar de bootloader of alle boot files op installeren en de rest van het systeem op de usb stick
<OerHeks> dat moet mogenlijk zijn, thin client. maar je wilt er een desktop op draaien, rhend ?
<rhend> Ja een desktop omgeving en waarschijnlijk zet ik er dan freevo op ofzo
<rhend> maar dat is nog niet zeker
<OerHeks> ik dacht even aan minimal cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> maar je wilt geen echte thin client, met een server ?
<rhend> Nee
<Xano> Niet zozeer Ubuntu, meer een algemene networking issue: Wil de Mac en de Ubuntu box direct met lan aan elkaar knopen. Als IP's 192.168.2.201/192.168.2.202, subnet 255.255.255.0 en gateways de IP van de andere machine gegeven. IIRC moet dit werken, maar ze zien elkaar dus niet. Over wifi gaat het super, maar ik heb nu even gigabit nodig voor wat file transfers
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe het komt dat m'n usb webcam het wel doet in cheese webcamstudio maar niet in skype?
<sgs1990> hij deed dit voor een her installatie wel zonder problemen
<MonkeyDust> sgs1990: helemaal niet of ondersteboven?
<sgs1990> helemaal niet
<sgs1990> in cheese doet ie het prima
<sgs1990> en in skype zecht hij wel dat ie een usb webcam ziet maar geeft geen beeld en als ik op test druk doet hij niks
<MonkeyDust> bij iemand anders was het beeld in skype ondersteboven
<sgs1990> oke, ik krijg helemaal geen beeld
<MonkeyDust> http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/25913/skype-for-linux-22035-beta.html
<MonkeyDust> is het die beta? kan dat de oorzaak zijn?
<sgs1990> ik heb 2.2.0.25
<sgs1990> als ik deze installeer,, zou die het dan misch doen?
<sgs1990> of is dit niet een oplossing
<sgs1990> ?
<MonkeyDust> sgs1990: kom even in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<OerHeks> er waren veel connectieproblemen met skype, dus ja
<sgs1990> OerHeks,,, bedoel je dat dit wel een oplossing zou zijn?
<OerHeks> mogenlijk ja
<sgs1990> oke, ik ben al aan het downloaden
<sgs1990> hoop echt dat dit het probleem oplost
<sgs1990> ik heb de nieuweste skype ge installeerd, overnieuw op gestart en nog doet de usb webcam het niet op skype terwijl hij het in cheese webcamstudio het wel doet
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe ik dit moet oplossen?
<sgs1990> hij doet helemaal niks
<hansw> ik heb skype er ook op staan, met een usb cam van 12 euro en dat ding doet het gewoon
<sgs1990> jah hij deed het ook altijd perfect bij mij,, alleen gisteren een crash gehad, nieuwe installatie, en nu doet hij het ineens niet meer
<hansw> nieuwe installatie?
<hansw> wellicht dat er ergens settings zijn blijven staan die de boel in de war gooien
<sgs1990> kak,, hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<hansw> kak?
<sgs1990> verdorie
<hansw> ow
<DhrElien> Hallo, is het mogelijk om de taskbar van de unity interface te veranderen van kleur?
<hansw> oude settings verwijderen
<hansw> DhrElien, ja, door een ander thema te kiezen
<sgs1990> en hoe doe ik dat,, in synaptic pakketbeheer?
<DhrElien> hoezo?
<hansw> de werkbalk uit je thema heeft de kleur die de bovenste balk ook krijgt
<hansw> linker balk kun je niet veranderen a.fa.i.k.
<hansw> sgs1990, nee, in je settings zoeken
<sgs1990> oke
<hansw> sgs1990, maar geen idee waar je die kunt vinden voor skype
<sgs1990> ik ook niet
<hansw> sgs1990, microsoft mailen en klagen
<sgs1990> hahaha
<sgs1990> goed idee, maar ga morgen drie maanden naar zweden en wou wel graag met me vriendinnetje kunnen skypen
<DhrElien> is het mogelijk om enkel het kleur van de taskbar te veranderen, zonder de achtergrondkleur van alle venster te veranderen?
<hansw> sgs1990, mja, er zijn mee webcam dingen
<sgs1990> alle webcams die ik in huis heb doen het niet
<sgs1990> stuk ov 4
<OerHeks> mss je router eens resetten
<hansw> sgs1990, maak anders even een ander account aan, start daar skype op
<hansw> als het daar wel werkt weet je zeker dat het je settings zijn
<hansw> maar je gaat de avond voor je weg gaat zitten nerden? moet je dan niet andere dingen doen met je vriendinnetje?
 * hansw snapt de jeugd niet meer
<sgs1990> hahahaha geloof me
<sgs1990> ik zou niks anders willen doen
<sgs1990> maar helaas moest zij ook bij der ouders zitten omdat die ook 3 maanden weg gaat
<hansw> naja, probeer die andere user even, op linux, als dat werkt kun je iig skypen met webcam support
<Gotiniens> hansw, ik snap het ook niet, met je ouders ****** is helemaal niet leuk toch?
<hansw> Gotiniens, skypen?
<Gotiniens> nee dat andere
<hansw> ow, dat doe je niet met ouders nee
<hansw> de avond doorbrengen
<hansw> de mijne waren wel boos dat ik de avond voor ik bijna 6 mnd naar amerika ging bij vrienden ging zitten :-)
<hansw> zoals ik al schreef op irc bij een hackerspace
<hansw> ow joy, webm helpt gnome-mplayer naar de eeuwige jachtvelden :-)
<FlipStonE> avond :-)
<FlipStonE> virtualbox users hier? en mensen die usb draaiend hebben? :-)
<hansw> er zijn twee versies van vbox, de default geleverde heeft geen usb support
<FlipStonE> nja, maar staat er dan usb bij? ik heb de versie waar usb bijstaat...
<hansw> dan moet het werken :-)
<FlipStonE> zegt altijd: geen aparaten gevonden, er zijn nochtans 4 usb poorten in gebruik in mijn linux :p
<hansw> dan zal er wellicht een probleem zijn
<FlipStonE> dacht ik ook, en daarom piepte ik hier eens :p
<OerHeks> OSE ?
<FlipStonE> als ik kijk in synaptic maakt ie melding van virtualbox 4.0 die installed is, niet de OSE
<FlipStonE> eens bezig de nieuwe extensions pack aan het installen
<FlipStonE> geen oplossing... wel te weten gekomen dat er sinds de versie 4 geen 2 versies meer zijn, het is nu 1 versie met extensions pack voor usb
<OerHeks> klopt, bij de closed versie
<FlipStonE> allright folks, listen up... maak jezelf lid van groep vboxusers... bespaard veel elende :-)
<OerHeks> er zijn nog meer instellingen waar je doorheen moet, per image
<OerHeks> multi cpu, gpu, netwerk
<FlipStonE> dat staat al allemaal goed... windows 7 als guest... werkt wel snel moet ik zeggen :-)
<FlipStonE> OerHeks, voor audio, neem je pulseaudio of alsa
<OerHeks> alsa neem ik aan ?
<FlipStonE> hoe kan ik zien wat ik gebruik in mijn ubuntu?
<OerHeks> top
<OerHeks> of installeer htop
<Cees> htop en byobu hmm.
<Cees> kan htop niet meer afsluiten
<OerHeks> kijk in htop welk id
<Cees> kill PID did it.
<OerHeks> grinnik and kill 'm
<OerHeks> nder unity, Cees ?
<Cees> jammer dus dat F-toetsen niet goed werken met byobu
<Cees> nou, ook zonder byobu geen F-toetsen. idd unity.
<hoekje> hallo
<Cees> sorry voor de onderbreking ik kan /me kan ook zonder htop en gebruikt dan top (zonder h)
<Cees> oeps fout gespelde zin...
<OerHeks> hoi hoekje
<OerHeks> ja top is standaard. maar htop is uitgebreiderder
<hoekje> dag OerHeks
<hoekje> stilhier
<OerHeks> df -h
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-09
<hoekje> slaapt iedereen
<hoekje> ik verveel mij  weet iemand iets intressant
<OerHeks> dit is het helpkanaal
<hoekje> ah oke
<OerHeks> maar niet tegen verveling.
<hoekje> er zijn weinig problemen dus
<hoekje> slaapwel iedereen
<Jeroen__> Ik wil ubuntu instaleren op mijn laptop, echter zodra ik dit doe met de versie 11.04 blijft mijn muis hangen. probeer ik een andere versie dan doet het beeldscherm raar. heeft iemand hier een oplossing voor?
<OerHeks> welke laptop ?
<Jeroen__> hp
<Jeroen__> 6820s
<Jeroen__> why kan ubuntu niet op een laptop?
<OerHeks> zit daar een Radeon Mobility X1350 in ?
<Jeroen__> niet dat ik weet
<OerHeks> check de specs ?
<Jeroen__> de laptop heeft een centrino processor
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen__: kun je in het grub menu?
<Jeroen__> ik ben niet echt bekend met ubuntru waar vind ik dit?
<MonkeyDust> het menu waar je voor ubuntu kunt kiezen
<MonkeyDust> bij het opstarten
<Jeroen__> ja ik kan daar inloggen dan kom ik in ubuntru en dan blijft de muis al de hele tijd hangen
<MonkeyDust> ok, start opnieuw op en kies voor recovery mode
<MonkeyDust> of herstelmode, daar krijg je weer een menu, kies het derde
<Jeroen__> opstarten vanaf de cd bedoel je dan?
<MonkeyDust> is de installatie nog nioet gebeurd?
<Jeroen__> jawel
<MonkeyDust> ok, gewoon opstarten dan
<OerHeks> ik denk dat die Radeon Mobility X1350 niet goed ondersteund is, door open source driver.
<Jeroen__> daar is hij mee bezig dit duurt ook behoorlijk lang
<MonkeyDust> en voor recovery of herstelmodus kiezen
<MonkeyDust> op je andere pc?
<Jeroen__> en dat houd in?\
<OerHeks> je zou tijdenlik een gewone muis kunnen aansluiten
<Jeroen__> dit is een latop
<MonkeyDust> zonder muis?
<Jeroen__> ja mits ik deze natuurlijk aansluit via usb
<MonkeyDust> bij mij is dat zo
<MonkeyDust> maar goed, kom je in het grub menu
<Jeroen__> monkeydust zoals je merkt duurd het behoorlijk lang
<MonkeyDust> volgens mij ligt het aan de hardware, zou maar 5 seconden mogen duren
<Jeroen__> oke dan kan ubuntu dus niet op mijn laptop als ik het zo goed begrijp
<MonkeyDust> ligt niet aan ubuntu
<Jeroen__> nee laptop is te oud dan waarschijnlijk
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu is flits flits supersnel
<MarcV> probeer Linux Mint eens? is op Ubuntu gebaseerd maar imo iets meer driverondersteuning out-of-box
<MarcV> hele fijne distro ook
<exalt_> wat voor ineternet moet ik nemen
<MonkeyDust> Mint is voor beginners ja
<MarcV> lol
<Jeroen__> ook in NL verkrijgbaar?
<MarcV> zit te typen op een ubuntu 11.04 server (cli) maar op de desktop is Mint gewoon fijn
<MarcV> sure
<MarcV> www.linuxmint.com
<MarcV> tijdens installatie kun je voor de taal kiezen
<Jeroen__> dankje voor deze tip ga ik meteen uitproberen.
<Jeroen__> wil toch van windows af namelijk
<MarcV> suk6!
<MarcV> mint heeft er bij mij voor gezorgd dat ik van windows af kwam een paar jaar terug
<MarcV> heb ik zelf een vraagje
<MarcV> heb net mp3blaster geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> zal mint die ati x1350 wel ondersteunen ?
<MarcV> (je wil toch muziek kunnen spelen op je servertje)
<MarcV> weet ik niet
<OerHeks> ow nou dan
<MarcV> ben zelf alleen nog nix tegengekomen dat niet werkte met mint
<MarcV> maar das geen garantie natuurlijk
<OerHeks> beetje op mint afsturen zonder kennis van zaken :(
<MarcV> :)
<MarcV> krijg nu in mp3blaster de melding "failed to open sound device"
<MonkeyDust> Pinguy OS is de overkill versie van Mint
<MarcV> nu weet ik helemaal nix van sound devices in linux
<MarcV> iemand een id waar ik naar moet kijken?
<MonkeyDust> http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/
<OerHeks> zal pinguy die ati x1350 wel ondersteunen, MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> geen idee, heb het enkel in vbox geprobeerd
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat Jeroen__ de closed source driver moet installeren, xorg/egders ofzo
<Jeroen__> waar zou je dit moeten doen?
<Jeroen__> ik ben nu eindelijk in ubuntu
<MarcV> iemand een tip over de sound devices config? weet niet waar ik moet beginnen en heb ook geen mogelijkheid tot chic browsen om te zoeken
<MarcV> das het fijne van Mint, die vraagt gewoon of je de closed source drivers wil installeren en doet dat vervolgens voor je
<MarcV> zit dat nog niet in ubuntu?
<MarcV> niemand die me verder kan helpen met sound? Zelfs de ervaren MonkeyDust niet?? ;)
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<MonkeyDust> MarcV: het nadeel als alles vanzelf gaat, zoals in ubuntu, is dat je niets hoeft bij te leren :p
<Jeroen__> mocht dit niet werken is pinguy beter of linux mint?
<Jeroen__> voo mijn situatie
<JoshuaL> Lijkt me allemaal niks met Ubuntu te maken hebben?
<OerHeks> ja, ik snap die pnguy en mint verwijzing ook niet
<OerHeks> beetje raar allemaal
<JoshuaL> Laten we vanaf nu dus ook verder gaan over ubuntu gerelateerde vragen en problemen :)
<MonkeyDust> bij Mint is alles nog meer out of the box dan bij Ubuntu, vandaar
 * OerHeks negeert MonkeyDust 
<Jeroen__> kan het ook zo zijn doordat ik ubuntu geinstaleerd heb toen de laptop niet aangesloten was op internet, als ik dit opnieuw doe met de aansluiting op internet dat het dan wel zou kunnen werken??
<OerHeks> direct updates kan helpen, ja
<MarcV> beetje flauw dit mensen. aangezien mint op ubuntu gebaseerd is hebben mensen die mint gebruiken ook iets aan tips over ubuntu en daar is gewoon meer hulp voor. Als een beginner met Linux wil beginnen en dat is niet met ubuntu, moeten we die dan niet verder helpen???
<Jeroen__> gaan we dat eerst proberen, ik zal later hier terug komen om te vertellen of dat gewerkt heeft. in ieder geval wel bedankt voor deze snelle hulp
<OerHeks> MarcV, mint hoeven we niet te helpen. mint is een Fork, en met zijn eigen kenmerken.
<MarcV> MonkeyDust: Ik wil best bijleren, vraag alleen om een richting omdat ik nix over sound devices weet. Maar als je het zelf niet weet mag je dat ook gewoon zeggen hoor
<MonkeyDust> ik ook niet MarcV
<MarcV> het gaat niet om "hoeven" helpen.
<MarcV> :)
<MarcV> als ik hulp met Mint nodig heb zoek ik ook op ubuntu gerelateerde sites omdat daar meer docu voor is
<DarkEra> hier ook al Mint?
<OerHeks> ik zie dat mp3blaster geen geluidsinstellingen heeft, moest het opstarten in terminal
<MarcV> klopt
<MarcV> ben al iets verder maar werkt nog niet
<MarcV> heeft te maken met een /dev/dsp die er niet is
<OerHeks> mp3blaster -s /dev/dsp1
<MarcV> helaas
<MarcV> maar ben op weg, ga verder zoeken
<MarcV> tnx voor de hulp
<MarcV> lees net dat iemand het heeft opgelost door de kernel te hercompileren met /dev/dsp erin..  gaat me voor nu iets te ver.. :(
<erkan^> Hallo. Waar kan ik font "Ubuntu" in 10.04 toevoegen?
<OerHeks> dat zit er toch al in ?
<erkan^> nee, vanaf 10.10
<OerHeks> ah ik zie het idd
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-font-family
<MonkeyDust> ik was bezig het woord family te typen :)
<erkan^> bedankt, OerHeks :)
<erkan^> het is me gelukt
<OerHeks> hopla
<OerHeks> vroeg weekend, hansw ?
<Jeroen__> MonkyDust:: de 5sec op start tijd, daar voldoet hij nog steeds niet aan. Het zelfde probleem echter lijkt het wel dat de hele laptop op dat moment hangt
<Jeroen__> Helaas heeft dit niet gewerkt, andere suggesties?
<MonkeyDust> andere laptop gebruiken, volgens mij ligt het aan de hardware
<Jeroen__> denk je dat ik dit probleem ook zal ondervinden met andere os buiten windows?
<MonkeyDust> denk met windows ook
<Jeroen__> windows 7 loopt er perfect op
<MonkeyDust> heb je een dual boot?
<Jeroen__> ja
<MonkeyDust> wubi of een echte install?
<Jeroen__> intell
<MonkeyDust> ik bedoel: hoe heb je ubunti geinstalleerd, met wubi of vanaf een cd?
<MonkeyDust> *ubuntu
<Jeroen__> vanaf een cd
<Jeroen__> gedownload en op cd gezet
<MonkeyDust> en het boot niet?
<jpjacobs> en bepaalde foutmeldingen of zo? iets in de tran van grub error : ...
<MonkeyDust> hoe ver geraak je?
<Jeroen__> hoebedoel je
<MonkeyDust> kom je in het grub menu, waar je kunt kiezen tussen windows en ubuntu?
<Jeroen__> nu ik heb er geen windows meer op staan deze heb ik verwijderd met de instalatie van unbuntu
<MonkeyDust> ok, maar kom je in het grub menu?
<MonkeyDust> dat ziet er ongeveer zo uit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:GRUB_screenshot.png
<Jeroen__> hoe kom ik daarin?
<MonkeyDust> door de pc aan te schakelen
<MonkeyDust> gaat vanzelf
<Jeroen__> nee hij start automatisch op in unbuntu
<MonkeyDust> dus je ziet dat menu niet?
<Jeroen__> nee
<MonkeyDust> kies eens voor opnieuw starten
<Jeroen__> oke doe ik
<Jeroen__> moet ik ergens op letten
<MonkeyDust> neu, gewoon opnieuw starten
<Jeroen__> daar is hij nu mee bezig, duurd wel even
<MonkeyDust> daar gaat het al mis, zou na enkele seconden in de grub moeten komen
<Jeroen__> oke en nu?
<MonkeyDust> heb je dat menu gezien?
<Jeroen__> nee
<Jeroen__> ja op de link
<OerHeks> linker shift vasthouden
<Jeroen__> maar niet op mijn laptop
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen__: linker shift vasthouden tijdens het opstarten
<Jeroen__> ga ik doen moment
<Jeroen__> bingo, ik zie het grump menu
<jpjacobs> lol grump :p
<Jeroen__> en nu?
<jpjacobs> wat gebeurde er eigenlijk tijdens het gewoon opstarten? Viel de laptop uit, zwart scherm, foutmelding, ...?
<Jeroen__> ik kan nu uit 4 mogelijkheden kiezen welke moet ik hiervan hebben MonkeyDust?
<jpjacobs> als ge nu eens zoud zeggen wzt er eigenlijk gebeurt he ...
<jpjacobs> dan zou ik op uw vraag kunnen antwoorden
<Jeroen__> Ik heb ubuntu geinstaleerd, na het instaleren blijft de laptop hangen om de haverklap voor enkele seconden, dit werkt natuurlijk heel vervelend
<Jeroen__> ik zit nu in het grump menu zoals MonkeyDust zei
<Jeroen__> en toen
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen__: kies recovery of herstel modus
<Jeroen__> herstelmodus gekozen
<MonkeyDust> daar krijg je weer een menu, kies het derde
<Jeroen__> krijg nu een rare blauw balk in beeld
<Jeroen__> Nu heb ik het herstel menu voor me
<MonkeyDust> heb je het derde gekozen?
<Jeroen__> hier staat het volgende: {drm:drm_edid_block_valid} *ERROR* raw EDID
<MonkeyDust> ken ik niet, ik denk dat je hardware naar de knoppen is
<Jeroen__> drm: [radeon_dvi_detect]*error*dvi-I-1-: probed a monitor but no invalid
<Jeroen__> vreemd want windows 7 kan ik er wel gewoon opzetten en draaien
<Jeroen__> http://www.graficall.nl/Product~id~8062-HP-Compaq-6820s-Business-KE059ET-17-inch-Intel-Core-2-Duo-T8100-2GB-DDRII-160GB-HDD.aspx
<Jeroen__> bovenstaande link is de laptop
<Jeroen__> Oerheks: eerder vroef je of er een 	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350 in zat deze zit er in
<Jeroen__> houd dit in dat er geen ubuntu gedraaid kan worden
<Jeroen__> of is daar iets aan te doen
<jpjacobs> heb je er propriatary drivers voor geinstalleerdM
<jpjacobs> ?
<Jeroen__> denk het niet . heb het geinstaleerd met de update's en verder nog niks. waar vind ik deze?
<jpjacobs> in het menu bij administratie heb je iets van drivers (zit nu niet aan men ubuntu bak)
<jpjacobs> just, das veranderd van menu ... euh dan als je rechtsbovenaan op het symbooltje voor uitzetten klikt staat er onderaan iets van systeeminstellingen ofzo
<Jeroen__> extra stuurprogramma's?
<jpjacobs> ja
<jpjacobs> dat
<Jeroen__> laptop gaat heel traag
<Jeroen__> er staat niks in
<jpjacobs> dan zal ie controleren of er voor jou grafische kaart iets is... maar tis inderdaad wel vreemd dat ie fouten geeft. Op het internet is er precies ook niet veel volk dat er problemen mee heeft
<jpjacobs> je kan eens kijken met top in een terminal waar ie zo hard mee bezig is ...
<Jeroen__> voor alles moet een eerste keer zijn helaas
<jpjacobs> wat je ook kan doen is eens memtest laten lopen, kijken of er geen gaten in het geheugen zitten
<Jeroen__> en als dat het geval is
<Jeroen__> of niet?
<jpjacobs> als het het geval is moet je het geheugen vervangen, zo niet zitten de problemen ergens anders
<jpjacobs> heb je je download ge controleerd? met md5 of sha1 sums?
<jpjacobs> want als je al met een slechte image begint te installeren kan je rare dingen tegenkomen
<Jeroen__> heb de download van ubuntu website
<Jeroen__> hij is nu de metest aan het uitvoeren
<jpjacobs> ja, dan nog. toch testen. der kunnen altijd bitjes van de lijn vallen
<izzi> iemand ati probleem?
<Jeroen__> ja
<izzi> ik heb net gewisseld van nvidia naar ati
<izzi> wat gaat er niet goed?
<Jeroen__> ubuntu blijft om de zoveel sec hangen
<izzi> heb je al door shift in te drukken als grub opstart de veilige modus gekozen?
<izzi> dan kies je bash
<izzi> en dan draai je eventueel  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Jeroen__> waar vind je dat
<izzi> grub?
<Jeroen__> ben behoorlijk nieuw hiermee
<Jeroen__> nee de laatste zin
<Jeroen__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<izzi> als je pc opstart krijg je evne een blinkkende cursor te zien
<izzi> oh sorry
<izzi> dat moet je intikken
<Jeroen__> waar moet je dat intikken?
<izzi> in een terminal
<izzi> maar start je pc eens op kies in grub voor de herstelmodus
<izzi> dna kis je voor bash da tje als sudo het e.e.a in kan tikken
<izzi> misschien ook even de ati driver installeren
<izzi> apt-cache search ati video driver
<Jeroen__> w8 ff
<Jeroen__> hij laad nu in herstel modus
<Jeroen__> moet ik de grafische omgeving opnieuw instellen?
<izzi> ja
<Jeroen__> doet hij ook niet
<Jeroen__> kan op alle optie klikken en dan houd hij ermee op
<izzi> heb je van kjaart gewisseld, dus nvidia naar ati?
<Jeroen__> nee
<Jeroen__> deze zat in de laptop
<izzi> kom je nog wel in en terminal door alt ctrl f4 te doen ofzo/
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen__: druk ctrl-alt-F4
<Jeroen__> bij het opstarten?
<MonkeyDust> in welk scherm ben je nu?
<Jeroen__> een zwart scherm waar alleen maar foutmeldingen komen te staan
<MonkeyDust> ok, druk nu ctl-alt-F4
<Jeroen__> blijft het zelfde
<MonkeyDust> hm
<MonkeyDust> je zou in een terminal moeten geraken, dat is een soort DOS prompt
<Jeroen__> klopt hierin worden alleen fout meldingen weer gegeven
<izzi> moet je misschien f-lok eerst aanzetten voorda tje met je F toesten kan werken?
<Jeroen__> f-lok?
<izzi> f lock
<izzi> ik had ooit een laptop waar ik eerst een toets moest indrukken voordat ik de F toetsen kon gebruiken
<Jeroen__> mij zegt f lock niks
<izzi> maar als je ctrl alt F4 doet wordt er dan een nieuw venster geopend?
<Jeroen__> ik ben nu in grump weer
<Jeroen__> en ben daar waar ik een opdracht regel kan invoeren
<MonkeyDust> zie je de 'DOS prompt'?
<Jeroen__> ja hij begint met grub>
<MonkeyDust> nee dus
<izzi> MonkeyDust: Jeroen__neemt het evne over ik moet even op een server inloggen problemen met qmail
<Jeroen__> ow
<MonkeyDust> jawadde zeg :)
<Jeroen__> gaat lekker hier he ;)
<Jeroen__> als ik nu op alt crtl f4 druk moet ik er ook komen
<MonkeyDust> Jeroen__: wint een prijs, de moeilijkste herstelling sinds toen de dieren nog spraken :)
<Jeroen__> hahahah dankje!
<MonkeyDust> probleem is dat ik nvidia en ati zelf niet ken
<Jeroen__> ok
<Jeroen__> denk dat ik moet opgeven
<MonkeyDust> die prompt, daar moeten we geraken
<Jeroen__> ik moet zo ergens anders gaan werken ik zal er over na denken wat ik hiermee ga doen. in ieder geval heel erg bedankt voor het geduld
<Jeroen__> en de tijd
<MonkeyDust> succes nog!
<MonkeyDust> (eindelijk een sigaret roken) ;)
<izzi> opgelost 2x qmail-send was running
<izzi> maar hoe da tkan is eenandere vraag
<bassie> hoi allemaal hoe komt het dat als ik iets in het groot wil afspelen in youtube dat het beeld vast staat
<MonkeyDust> wat heb je al geprobeerd, komen er foutmeldingen, is het altijd, in welke browser etc etc
<bassie> geen fout melding en firefox
<bassie> gewoon in de browser afspelen werkt super
<bassie> tot dat ik op volledig scherm druk
<MonkeyDust> welke versie van ubuntu, welke versie van FF, welke videokaart etc etc
<JanC> youtube flash player?
<bassie> adobe flash player en de laatste ubuntu de video kaart is een intel hd
<CasW> Welke proc?
<JanC> adobe flash gaat over het algemeen niet erg bijster slim om met de videokaart, waardoor het waarschijnlijk gewoon veel te traag gaat in full screen...
<bassie> eeeuhm ff na kijken van proc
<bassie> quad 3.8 ghz
<CasW> core2?
<JanC> CasW: niet met die snelheid  ;)
<bassie> is een nieuwe pc  met windhoos 7
<CasW> Nee hè :p
<JanC> Core i7
<CasW> Maar misschien OC
<bassie> kan ik niet terug vinden i7 kan kloppen
<bassie> ben niet zo een ster
<bassie> keek net op de doos
<CasW> Nee, dan is het i7
<JanC> maakt niet uit ook, die is meer dan snel genoeg
<CasW> Zeker
<bassie> maar kan het door de drivers komen?
<JanC> bassie: flash gebruikt de drivers niet zoals het hoort
<bassie> aha dus wat moet ik dl?
<CasW> De oplossing; gebruik de HTML5-versie van Youtube
<trijntje> bassie, heb je de juiste stuurprogramma's geinstalleerd?
<bassie> @trijntje denk t wel
<trijntje> bassie, systeem -> beheer -> stuurprogramma's, of in unity <windows toets> stuurprogramma
<bassie> @CasW sorry ben een leek wat bedoel je
<CasW> Wacht even
<JanC> trijntje: voor iNtel?
<JanC> CasW: youtube.com/html5 of zoiets ?
<CasW> Ik zoek even, kan het zo gauw niet vinden :(
<bassie> @casw ok
<bassie> het is ook met programma gemist
<CasW> Ook daar; welke versie, silverlight of WMP?
<CasW> (Zie je een icoontje van VLC?)
<bassie> nope
<bassie> vidio lan bedoel je?
<bassie> dat gebruik ik met ps3 server
<CasW> Hmm?
<CasW> Nee, moest je iets installeren voordat je het kon zien?
<bassie> adobe
<bassie> adobe flash player
<trijntje> JanC, checken kan geen kwaad ;)
<CasW> Hmm, ik dacht dat programma gemist alleen WMP-stream en Silverlight was
<MonkeyDust> was flash-plugin-nonfree niet beter geweest?
<CasW> Programma gemist van NL1, 2 en 3, toch?
<bassie> neeuh sbs wegmisbruikers bv
<CasW> Ah, oké
<CasW> Dan is het wel flash, waarschijnlijk ;)
<CasW> Toch wel http://www.youtube.com/html5
<CasW> :p
<bassie> ik ben zo terug SORRY maar moet even rebooten van Adobe flash player denk dat ik het heb gevonden
<CasW> Daar moet je zeggen dat je je aan wilt melden voor de HTML5-test (als je FF4 gebruikt (of een van de andere genoemde dingen))
<OerHeks> .. rebooten ?
<CasW> Je moet niet rebooten van flash player, da's niet normaal
<bassie> ja dat zegt ie
<OerHeks> zit je op windows ofzo ? ;-)
<bassie> kijk wel uit met windows
<OerHeks> je browser sluiten, dat kan kloppen
<OerHeks> en opnieuw starten
<bassie> nieuwe pc...met windhoos 7 en binnen 1 week troep
<bassie> dus ubuntu zoals mn laptop
<bassie> ben zo terug
<trijntje> rebooten voor flash, dan doe je iets raars
<OerHeks> ik zou wel een screenshot willen zien, dan.
<CasW> Ik reboot sneller, met m'n SSD :D
<OerHeks> ik heb heel veel schoenen, dus het kiezen duurt langer
<CasW> Ik pak altijd gewoon het eerste paar
<Luukje> een hele goede avond!
<Luukje> :D
<CasW> Hallo
<Luukje> alles goed?
<CasW> Ja hoor, had je een vraag?
<Luukje> nee
<Luukje> ff lul praatje
<Luukje> i know
<Luukje> daarvoor moet je naar offtopic
<Luukje> i know xd
<CasW> Jep ;)
<CasW> Bassies PC doet lang over rebooten...
<CasW> ;)
<Ronnie> weet iemand een python script waarmee ik een aantal POST request tegelijk kan afvuren en tegelijkertijd de POST parameters/values ervan bepalen?
<CasW> Tegelijk?
<Ronnie> ja
<CasW> Wat probeer je te doen?
<exalt_> Ronnie, prallel ?
<Ronnie> dus voordat de response van het 1e request binnen is, moet het 2e, 3e ... en 10e request al verrstuurd zijn
<Ronnie> testen van de server
<Ronnie> af en toe komen POST request van een externe server niet aan
<CasW> Ah, wacht even
<CasW> Even iets zoeken
<Ronnie> waarschijnljik omdat de server een aantal andere requests aan het afhandelen en en dus een timeout krijgt
<CasW> Met simpel send(data) kan dat niet?
<Ronnie> ik wil met wat verschillende server instellingen het resultaat bekijken
<Ronnie> CasW: parrallel?
<CasW> Volgens mij wacht die gewoon niet op een response, dus zo parallel als je het kan krijgen
<Ronnie> CasW: je bedoeld socket.send ?
<CasW> Ja
<Ronnie> maar met de socket moet ik ook self de headers etc mee gaan geven
<Ronnie> ik hoop dat er een meer kant en klare oplossing is
<CasW> Ja? (Ik ben niet zo heel erg bekend met dat, maar met get moet het toch tenminste wel lukken?)
<Ronnie> zal voor mij een hoop tijd in gaan zitten voor ik dat voor elkaar krijg denk ik
<CasW> Moet het per sé post zijn?
<Ronnie> get is ook prima denk ik, moet ik even de server herconfigureren
<CasW> Ik weet niet, hoor, maar kan je dan niet zegmaar verbinden met ([ip]/?get="data", 80)
<CasW> >
<CasW> *?
<CasW> Succes, ik ga
<hansw> zo, zoon zet een tosti geval aan, alle stroom in huis uit
<hansw> altijd fijn die knutselaars in duitsland
<OerHeks> heftige tosti
<hansw> nee, slechte groepen
<lord4163> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-10
<Jeroen__> Ik kom de volgende fout tegen: [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* DVI-I-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID weet iemand wat voor melding dit is en hoe op te lossen?
<trijntje> Jeroen__, gaat er ook daadwerkelijk iets fout, of zie je die melding alleen?
<Jeroen__> ja het beeld blijft om de 5 sec hangen en dan doet hij het weer even
<Jeroen__> maakt het haast onmogelijk om mee te werken
<Terminator> hmm
<Terminator> dat zijn die instellingen van je beeldscherm in xorg toch?
<Terminator> al die gegevens
<Terminator> welke resoluties mogelijk zijn enzo..
<Jeroen__> het betreft hier een HP laptop 6820s
<Jeroen__> heb zelf het idee dat hij zoekt naar een dvi uitgang die er niet op zit???
<Terminator> heb je dit sinds kort ineens?
<Jeroen__> nee heb de tip ubuntu gekregen van een vriend, dus instaleren want het lijkt mij heel fijn om van windows af te zijn. alleen vanaf eerste moment dit probleem
<Jeroen__> ik hoop dat iemand hier het antwoord op heeft!
<Terminator> gebruik je proprietary drivers?
<Jeroen__> ik ben een groentje hierin het is gewoon de standaard versie zonder nog iets geinstaleerd te hebben.
<Terminator> wel updates gedownload al?
<Jeroen__> ja werkt ook niet
<Terminator> ow?
<Terminator> je kan niet updaten?
<Jeroen__> jawel, het bleed blijft om de 5 sec hangen en na een paar sec kan ik de cursur weer even bewegen.
<Jeroen__> bleed=beeld
<trijntje> Jeroen__, gebruik je unity? (dwz, heb je links een balk in beeld?)
<Jeroen__> ja balk is links in beeld
<Jeroen__> unity?
<trijntje> Jeroen__, ja, zo heet die interface, verder niet zo belangrijk
<Jeroen__> oke.
<trijntje> als je dan op de windows toets drukt, en dan stuurprogramma typt kan je kijken of je de laatste drivers hebt
<trijntje> hopelijk lost dat het probleem al op
<Jeroen__> zoals ik al zei een echt groentje hierin, welk stuur programma moet ik dan intoetsen?
<trijntje> Jeroen__, niets intoetsen
<trijntje> als je de windows toets intoets en dan "stuurprogramma" en dan op <enter> drukt open je het scherm waarmee je stuurprogramma's kunt installeren
<Jeroen__> oke, waarna moet ik daarna kijken
<trijntje> als daar iets in staat moet je die inschakelen, als dat scherm leeg is zijn er geen extra stuurprogramma's beschikbaar
<Jeroen__> oke doe ik dat zo even. ( ben op mijn werk, laptop staat in de buurt)
<trijntje> Jeroen__, ok, updates installeren is hetzelfde verhaal
<trijntje> <windows> "updates" <enter> en beschikbare updates installeren
<trijntje> ik ben er vandoor, mocht het niet lukken Jeroen__ , savonds zijn er meer mensen die kunne helpen ;)
<trijntje> succes!
<Jeroen__> dankje trijntje!
<jpjacobs> memtest gisteren nog iets opgeleverd?
<Jeroen__> nee jpjacobs
<Jeroen__> same problem
<Jeroen__> [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* DVI-I-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID deze melding brengt het.
<OerHeks> toevallig een vga monitor aan een vga<>dvi adapter ?
<Jeroen__> het is een laptop
<jpjacobs> het klinkt alsof er iets scheelt met je scherm ... nischhien binnen in een kabeltje geknakt ofzo?
<Jeroen__> windows 7 draait perfect
<OerHeks> doe eerst de tip van trijntje maar , suurprogramma's nakijken
<OerHeks> *stuur
<Jeroen__> hij is nu enkele update's aan het instaleren
<jpjacobs> aleens gezocht op google naar die foutmelding?
<Jeroen__> ja hoezo?
<jpjacobs> bingo:
<jpjacobs> http://answerpot.com/showthread.php?940808-Re%3A++*ERROR*+HDMI+Type+A-1%3A+probed+a+monitor+but+no|invalid+EDID
<OerHeks> te vroeg, jpjacobs , ik zou eerst wachtten tot stuurprogramma's zijn nagekeken.
<jpjacobs> ja maar als dat niet helpt zou ik dit eens proberen: adding radeon.modeset=0 in /boot/grub/grub.cfg to kernel line before
<jpjacobs> "quiet" did solve my problem.adding radeon.modeset=0 in /boot/grub/grub.cfg to kernel line before
<jpjacobs> "quiet" did solve the problem.
<jpjacobs> wow daar is't een en 't ander fout gelopen. excuses
<OerHeks> radeon.modeset=0 zet je KMS uit, dat is ook een oplossing van launchpad
<Jeroen__> update's zijn allemaal bij gewerkt en doet nog steeds
<OerHeks> maar eerst stuurprogramma's
<Jeroen__> waar voer je dat in, in grump?
<Jeroen__> ben beginneling he
<OerHeks> kijk eerst naar stuurprogramma's, Jeroen__
<Jeroen__> ik heb via update beheer all update's erin staan. bij extra stuur programma geeft hij niks weer
<Jeroen__> dat wat Oerheks zegt waar kan ik dat uitproberen
<OerHeks> booten, met linker shift vasthouden tot je in Grub2 menu zit
<OerHeks> dan 'e´  drukken voor edit
<OerHeks> dan 'radeon.modeset=0' toevoegen aan die regel
<OerHeks> (voor Quiet)
<Jeroen__> het staat er nu voor
<Jeroen__> ik heb daarna op f10 gedrukt om op te starten
<OerHeks> op hoop van zegen
<OerHeks> als dit de fix is, zul je dit bij elke kernel-update moeten herhalen.
<Jeroen__> hij start op in klassieke weergave
<Jeroen__> tot heden nog niet vast gelopen............................
<Jeroen__> kernel-update?
<DarkEra> ja kernel update
<DarkEra> De kernel is dus de linux kernel. Het hart van het besturings systeem
<OerHeks> elke handmatige aanpassing, die je doet, word niet overgenomen met een nieuwe kernel
<Jeroen__> ow, durf bijna niet te vragen; hoe doe je dat
<DarkEra> kernel updates krijg je zelf binnen
<OerHeks> ook zelf compileren, zul je bij een kernel update moeten her-compileren
<DarkEra> voor een newbie is dat wat ingewikkeld vindt je ook niet Oer?
<Jeroen__> ik moet toegeven ja nogal
<OerHeks> nu, ik wou zeggen, dat deze aanpassing nu werkt, maar met een kernel update weer gebroken word
<Jeroen__> ben al heel blij dat dit nu werkt, en leer nu wel das wel fijn
<OerHeks> dat je straks niet teleurgesteld bent, maar weet dat dit kan gebeuren, en waarom
<Jeroen__> oke dat snap ik bij elke update wordt dit verbroken
<Jeroen__> moet je dit dan telkens opnieuw invoeren dan?
<OerHeks> niet elke update, alleen kernel :-)
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> totdat er iets gefixed word, voor jouw situatie.
<Jeroen__> hoe kom ik in de kernel of was dat het grump menu?
<Jeroen__> ik kom zo terug ga nu achter de laptop zitten en daar deze chat op starten moment
<OerHeks> de kernel word geladen na grub2
<jpjacobs> als je die modeset=0 permanent wil gebruiken, moet je het in de grubconfig nog aanpassen
<Jeroen__> oke ik blijf hie rmet de chat
<Jeroen__> oke dus opnieuw opstarten
<Jeroen__> en naar het grub menu?
<jpjacobs> dus het werkte met die radeon.modeset=0 he?
<Jeroen__> ja, kan dan alleen in klassikale weergave opstarten. maar Oerheks zegt dat ik het moet aanpassen in de kernel, ik weet alleen niet hoe
<jpjacobs> ah
<Jeroen__> weet jij dat?
<jpjacobs> in elk geval als je het permanent wil maken moet je dan moet je een (eens opgestart en ingelogd) een terminal openen en dan "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" intikken en enteren, hetzelfde toevoegen aan GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT en saven
<jpjacobs> dan sudo update-grub
<Jeroen__> en pas als ik dat doe is het permanent tot dat er weer een update, anders moet ik het bij het opstarten telkens blijven invoeren. heb ik dit zo goed begrepen?
<jpjacobs> er zijn er die zeggen dat ge dan nog configuratie (die normaal automatisch gebeurt, maar die ge door die extra opties uitschakelt) nog kunt doen in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jpjacobs> nee die grub lijn die wordt automatisch aangepast. Als je dat niet meer wil moet je het zelf handmatig gaan verwijderen
<jpjacobs> maar goed, ik ga eens eten! tot later
<Jeroen__> in iedereval bedankt!
<Jeroen__> smakelijk
<Jeroen__> ik moet het volgende toevoegen in de kernel, radeon.modeset=0. ik zit in de terminal maar ik kom er niet en weet ook niet waar ik het moet toevoegen
<Jeroen__> iemand?
<OerHeks> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> en dan aan de regel ' GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ´ die toevoeging plaatsen
<OerHeks> en opslaan, en reboot
<Jeroen__> hij vraagt dan om een password wat ik neit kan invoeren
<OerHeks> je ziet niet dat je invoerd, dat klopt
<OerHeks> geen * of balletje
<Jeroen__> grub command not found
<Jeroen__> zegt hij
<Jeroen__> idee waar dat door komt
<OerHeks> geen idee
<OerHeks> ik ga ubuntu eraf gooien.
<Vancha> :O
<OerHeks> ja, ik baal van het trage gedoe, onwerkbaar.
<exalt> Jeroen__: heb je radeon.modeset=0 voor of na GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT aan de regel toegevoegd ?
<Jeroen__> bij het opstarten in de editor van grump menu, mijn is verteld om dit permanent te maken moet ik dit in de kernel aanpassen
<Jeroen__> OerHeks:  welk trage gedoe?
<Jeroen__> en dat laatste lukt niet EXALT
<exalt> Jeroen__: oerheks heeft ook problemen met zijn pc
<Jeroen__> heb het in de gate
<Jeroen__> was mij niet helder
<exalt> Jeroen__: ik kom eigenlijk pas net kijken heb ook niet veel tijd want zit op mijn stage. geef eens beknopt een update van je probleem
<Jeroen__> na instalatie bleef om de 5 sec de pc hangen en dan deed hij het weer een paar sec
<Jeroen__> als ik nu bij het opstarten het volgende in de grump editor invoer loopt hij lekker in klassike weergave: "radeon.modeset=0"
<Jeroen__> nu loop deze lekker maar moet ik elke keer weer dit invoeren wil dit van kracht zijn en dat is niet handig natuurlijk
<Jeroen__> kort genoeg?
<exalt> ahhh!
<exalt> wat gebuert er wanneer je alt - f2 indrukt >?
<Vancha> dan opent hij de terminal fullscreen of zo
<Vancha> of sluit x
<Vancha> druk ctrl-alt-f7
<Vancha> of f8
<Vancha> om weer terug te gaan :)
<exalt> Vancha: het was bedoeld voor Jeroen__
<Jeroen__> niks
<Vancha> lolkay :P
<exalt> welke ubuntu heb je geinstalleert Jeroen__  ?
<Jeroen__> de laatste versie
<Jeroen__> 11.04 uit mijn hoofd gezegt
<exalt> oke
<exalt> wistje al hoe je de terminal moest openen ?
<Jeroen__> bij hulpmiddelen toch?
<exalt> ja
<exalt> doe dat maar
<Jeroen__> hij staat open
<exalt> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<exalt> lukt dat ?
<Jeroen__> ja ik zit erin
<exalt> zie je de regel met : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Jeroen__> ja
<exalt> daar staat iets als GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT  "quite splash ro"
<Jeroen__> ja klopt helmaal alleen ro net
<Jeroen__> niet
<exalt> nu moet je radeon.modeset=0 binnen de quotes erbij zetten
<exalt> gelukt ?
<Jeroen__> dus dan krijg je "radeon.modeset=0 quiet splash"
<exalt> bijvoorbeeld, ik zou hem achteraan zetten
<Jeroen__> het staat erachter nu druk op opslaan
<exalt> jap
<exalt> en dan terug in de terminal.
<exalt> voor dit commando eens uit : update-grub
<Jeroen__> ja daar krijg ik een melding dat bestand of map niet bestaat
<exalt> KIJK
<exalt> kopier en plak het eens in paste.ubuntu.com
<Jeroen__> dan moet ik even met de laptop aanmelden op deze chat moment
<exalt> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<exalt> aanklikbaar :D
<Jeroen__> ik ga nu verder onder jeroen 1
<exalt> http://paste.ubuntu.com nu ook voor jeroen1 aanklikbaar
<jeroen1> heb je hem
<jeroen1> ?
<exalt> nee, je moet even de link plaatsen
<exalt> hier
<jeroen1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623332/
<jeroen1> deze bedoel je
<exalt> jeroen1: is deze error afkomstig van het saven van je /etc/default/grub of van update-grub
<jeroen1> ja
<exalt> ja welke :p
<jeroen1> toen ik de kernel zat en "radeon.modeset=0" achter quiet plaatste en op opslaan drukte
<jeroen1> toen kreeg ik die melding
<exalt> ja
<exalt> jeroen1: ik heb op internet gekeken
<exalt> meer mensen hebben er last van
<jeroen1> en dat houdt in
<exalt> dat er een hopenlijk simpele oplossing is
<exalt> zit je nog in je terminal
<jeroen1> ja
<exalt> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<exalt> wat zegtie dan ?
<jeroen1> De volgende extra pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   menu Voorgestelde pakketten:   menu-l10n De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   menu startupmanager 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 2 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 0 niet opgewaardeerd. Er moeten 569 kB aan archieven opgehaald worden. Door deze operatie zal er 3486 kB extra schijfruimte gebruikt worden. Wilt u doorgaan [J/n]?
<jeroen1> dit zegt ie
<jeroen1> dit wordt een ja?
<exalt> yes
<jeroen1> hij is er nu mee bezig
<jeroen1> klaar
<jeroen1> en nu?
<Vancha> exalt moest even weg jeroen1 :(, met stage bezig
<jeroen1> ook belangrijk
<jeroen1> jij kan mij verder helpen?
<Vancha> ja, ik denk alleen niet dat ik er genoeg van af weet om jou te helpen :O
<jeroen1> proberen?
<jeroen1> leren we allebei ( vooral ik)
<Vancha> met niet genoeg bedoel ik eigenlijk erg weinig :), maar wat was precies het probleem? ik had volgens mij op dat moment mijn computer herstart
<Vancha> iig iets met het opstarten ging ik van uit want ik las net iets over dat je grub aan moest passen :o
<jeroen1> de laptop bleef na instalatie om de 5 sec hangen, in de editor van het grump menu het volgende neer gezet ( radeon.modeset=0)
<jeroen1> echter dit moet ik in de kernel aanpassen daar waren we mee bezig
<Vancha> oh ja, en daar moest je die startup manager voor hebben.
<jeroen1> yes
<jeroen1> ik ben een groentje namelijk weet helemaal niks eigenlijk hiervan
<jeroen1> en leer zo een hoop eigenlijk al!
<Vancha> :)
<Vancha> ff kijken
<Vancha> als je de startupmanager opent, en je klikt op het tabje advanced.
<jeroen1> waar vind ik deze manager?
<Vancha> sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.original
<Vancha> volgens mij is dat die :o
<Vancha> vervelend ik kan nu zelf niks proberen, ik zit op windows :(
<jeroen1> de startup manager is geinstaleerd
<jeroen1> hebbenwe net gedaan
<Vancha> om te openen bedoel ik :O
<Vancha> oh doe maar niet
<Vancha> dat klopt niet hoor ik ;(
<Vancha> ben de gui gewend snap je, gewoon met de muis :P
<jeroen1> doet hij niks
<jeroen1> ik snap
<Vancha> even kijken
<Vancha> kan je wel op je bureaublad komen eigenlijks :O
<jeroen1> ja
<Vancha> ik hoor dat je hem kunt openen door "startupmanager start" in de terminal te typen.
<jeroen1> nee helaas
<jeroen1> doet niks
<Vancha> wat geeft hij aan, dat het niet kan worden gevonden?
<jeroen1> nee gewoon een nieuwe invoer regel
<Vancha> staat ook gewoon in het menu volgens mij :S
<Vancha> systeem => administratie => startup manager?
<Vancha> of lieg ik dan :(
<jeroen1> opstart manager?
<Vancha> ja dat zou hem wel es kunnen zijn :) wat komt er voor als je die opent?
<jeroen1> de opstart opties
<Vancha> oke, onder het tabblad advanced, (of geavanceerd in nl), zie je dan  grub default cmd staan
<jeroen1> waarin je het standaard besturingssysteem kunt kiezen
<Vancha> de resolutie instellen en zo :)
<jeroen1> ja
<Vancha> dat is de goeie dan
<Vancha> zie je dat tabblad?
<jeroen1> maar zie dat andere niet staan, er staat alleen creëer herstel diskette
<jeroen1> onder geavanceerd
<Vancha> shit :P
<Vancha> even kijken
<jeroen1> oke ik w8
<Vancha> :(
<jeroen1> we gaan er niet uit komen?
<Vancha> ik kan zo snel even niet een goede oplossing vinden, het was makkelijker als ik zelf ook iets kon proberen :(
<jeroen1> ja snap
<Vancha> niet met mij jeroen1 :(
<jeroen1> maar is ubuntu een goede vervanger voor windows?
<jeroen1> ook als dit soort dingen zo moelijk gaan?
<Vancha> ja, maar dat ligt er aan hoe je het gebruikt :)
<Vancha> ikzelf gebruik alleen nog maar ubuntu
<Vancha> en soms windows voor oude games.
<jeroen1> dat is een duidelijk antwoord.
<jeroen1> daar heb ik de ps 3 voor ;)
<Vancha> dan zowiezo, sommige mensen hebben nog wel eens problemen met softwarepakketten als photoshop of zo, maar ik zoek zelf altijd gewoon vervangende software.
<exalt> jeroen1: het zit zo, linux is ander dan windows. als je bent opgegroeid met windows is linux raar en moeilijk, ben je opgegroeid met linux is windows moeilijk
<Vancha> juist
<Vancha> wat doe je zoal met je computer jeroen1 ?
<exalt> het verschil zit hem erin dat binnen linux een oplossing op heel veel verschillende manieren kan en binnen windows vaak maar op 1 manier
<exalt> wil je linux gebruiken als windows vervanger zul je je er toch echt eerst even in moeten verdiepen
<exalt> neem een goedkoop hobby pc'tje
<exalt> zelfs een pentium 2 kan voldoende zijn
<exalt> om commandos en dergelijke onder de knie te krijgen
<exalt> dan is het niet erg het een keer te verprutsen :)
<Vancha> maar laat je niet meteen afschrikken door commando's :O, uit ervaring weet ik dat dat snel kan gebeuren, maar het meeste kan gelukkig met de gui ^^
<Vancha> het duurde bij mij niet zo lang om aan de omgeving zelf te wennen, het is redelijk gebruiksvriendelijk.
<jeroen1> ik weet eerlijk gezegt van niks, maar heb ubuntu er nu op staan en geen windows meer. gezien ik zoveel mogelijk gratis kan krijgen
<jeroen1> zo kan ik me er ook meer in verdiepen
<jeroen1> lijkt mij
<Vancha> dat is ook zo :)
<jeroen1> probleem is alleen moet het wel draaien ;0
<jeroen1> ;)
<jeroen1> dit is mijn hobby laptop dus dat scheelt
<Vancha> oh mooi, maar daarom wil je het natuurijk wel allemaal zo snel mogelijk aan de praat krijgen. :P
<jeroen1> jup
<jeroen1> ben pas 2 dagen bezig ;)
<Vancha> :)
<jeroen1> je moet ergens lol in hebben.
<jeroen1> maar ik kom er denk vanavond weer op om hopelijk het in de kernel aan te passen zodat het permanent is
<exalt> jeroen1: op dit moment werkt ubuntu dus gewoon het enige probleem is de grafische interface laag boven op jouw systeem
<MonkeyDust> ha jeroen1
<jeroen1> ja
<MonkeyDust> is het gelukt?
<jeroen1> ha monkeydust
<jeroen1> ja het moet alleen nog in de kernel worden ingevoerd zodat het permanet is
<exalt> MonkeyDust: hij heeft het probleem dat gedit het niet precies goed wil opslaan
<exalt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623332/
<MonkeyDust> dat zegt me niets, jammer genoeg
<exalt> op internet hebbenze het erover dat je dat kan fixen door middel van startupmanager
<exalt> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-desktop/523478-grub_default.html
<jeroen1> ik zal dit vanavond lezen. ( zit op mijn werk) doe 3 dingen tegelijk
<OerHeks> kubuntu naast ubuntu zetten, is ook geen goed idee.
<jeroen1> Exalt en vancha ik wil jullie beide bedanken voor deze hulp alvast! ik moet er vandoor een bespreking voor bereiden.
<Jeroen1104> goedemiddag
<Jeroen1104> weet iemand een programma om heel makkelijk foto's te watermerken?
<jpjacobs> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/annotating/#watermarking
<jpjacobs> handig voor batchprocessing
<jpjacobs> en anders gewoon gimp
<Jeroen1104> ik ben nu phatch aan het downloaden
<trijntje> zo, niemand met problemen?
<CasW> Trijntje, kan je Python? ;)
<CasW> Als je zo graag wilt helpen
<trijntje> helaas niet, wel n beetje C++
<trijntje> maar als het goed is zijn hier veel mensen die python kennen, dankzij de cursus enz
<CasW> Ja, maar commandoline heeft problemen met de code die ik heb geschreven ;)
<CasW> (commandoline gaf de cursus)
<trijntje> ow, dat is lastiger ja
<JanC> er is ook #python-nl overigens  ;)
<CasW> Nee, dit is meer een programmeer-denk-achtig-dingie, maar ik snap het :p Dus is het goed
<bragra> hoi
<OerFlat> :-)
<trijntje> hoi bragra
<darkstar_> hallo iedereen kan er iemand mij helpen me utorrent te installeren op xubuntu
<darkstar_> of uitleggen hoe ik files kan installeren op xubuntu ben nieuw met linux
<CasW> Wat voor bestand heb je? .deb?
<darkstar_> nee tar.gz
<CasW> Oké, eerst pak je die uit
<darkstar_> al gebeurd
<CasW> Wat heb je dan allemaal?
<darkstar_> eens kijken
<CasW> (ga op zoek naar dingen als install.sh)
<darkstar_> utserver file nog een tar.gz en doc file map
<darkstar_> even kijken naar een bestand met naam .sh
<darkstar_> nee geen files met .sh
<CasW> Dan een readme-file?
<darkstar_> ook niet heb ik ook al gezocht
<CasW> Start eens een terminal
<darkstar_> kan je mss de download link geven als dat mag?
<darkstar_> oke
<darkstar_> terminal gestart
<CasW> Dan ls [de locatie van de map; bijvoorbeeld /home/darkstar/utorrent/]
<CasW> En die uitkomst kopieren en plakken op paste.ubuntu.com
<darkstar_> de file staat bij mijn downloads is dit dan ls/downloads
<CasW> Dan is het ls ~/Downloads/utorrent/
<CasW> (die tilde is zegmaar je eigen, persoonlijke map)
<CasW> (gelijk aan /home/darkstar/)
<darkstar_> hmm even proberen ben nieuw met dit systeem en ben gewoon van windows
<darkstar_> wat ik heb is dit
<darkstar_> darkstar@Darkstar:~$ ls Downloads/utorrent-server-v3_0
<darkstar_> docs  utserver  webui  webui.zip
<CasW> Oké, ls Downloads/utorrent-server-v3_0/docs
<darkstar_> oke
<darkstar_> darkstar@Darkstar:~$ ls Downloads/utorrent-server-v3_0/docs
<darkstar_> Changes.txt            license.txt          Server_Changes.pdf  style.css    uTorrent_Server.html  uTorrent_Server.txt
<darkstar_> footer_ut_address.gif  Server_Changes.html  Server_Changes.txt  ut-logo.gif  uTorrent_Server.pdf
<CasW> Dit is utorrent-server wat je hebt gedownload, dat weet je?
<darkstar_> uuh nee ik wou gewoon utorrent op mijn pc hebben
<darkstar_> wss verkeerde down
<darkstar_> daarom dat ik het niet kan installeren
<OerHeks> er zit toch standaard een goede torrent applikatie in ubuntu en xubuntu ?
<darkstar_> ja?
<darkstar_> welke?
<OerHeks> klik maar eens een torrent link aan, op http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<darkstar_> ja en dan ? sorry ik ben een beetje noob in linux maar hoe kan je het anders leren
<OerHeks> dan zie je vanzelf de vraag of je de torrent wil openen in je torrent programma, klik ja, en hopla
<darkstar_> oke ik zie het heel erg bedankt CasW en OerHeks
<OerHeks> verder een tip: installeer zoveel mogenlijk via software centrum, dan krijg je ook updates
<darkstar_> oke
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> avond hansw
<hansw> zo, eindelijk weekend
<hansw> nog snel een debian servertje ingericht van de week, en nu rust :-)
<OerHeks> ik gooi zo laptop schoon, gnome met kde erbij is niet leuk.
<hansw> van je moeder?
<OerHeks> jups
<hansw> dat ding houd je aardig van de straat :-)
<OerHeks> dat doen de pups ook al.
<OerHeks> 8 oogjes die me overal volgen.
<hansw> ja, als ze eenmaal dingen gaan zien is het hek van de dam
<OerHeks> ze hebben de kattebak-plugin geladen.
<OerHeks> dat scheelt ..
<hansw> haha
<OerHeks> ze kunnen klok kijken, of hebben een cronjob, brb
<hansw> stop er een at job in als je wil uitslapen, at 06:30 sleep 84600
<hansw> wel het path meegeven :-)
<MonkeyDust> zonet opgevallen: localhost is een anagram van holocaust
<MonkeyDust> ah toch niet, geen u
<hansw> maak er een subdomein van
<OerHeks> hallo scot
<pjotter> goedenacht
<hansw> dag pjotter
<pjotter> hallo hansw
<pjotter> Ik heb eens even een vraagje.
<pjotter> ik heb een NAS die ik via SSH kan benaderen
<pjotter> Op die nas kan ik ook nog een externe USB aansluiten
<pjotter> Nu wilde ik via SSH, met het cp commando, de inhoud van een externe schijf op de interne schijf van die NAS gaan zetten
<pjotter> Mijn vraag is: Hoe doe ik dat op zo
<pjotter> 'n manier dat ik het SSH window direct weer kan sluiten?
<hansw> wat heb je gedaan om dat te proberen? je moet eigenlijk zien waar het die schijf mount
<OerHeks> ik denk inloggen op je nas, en daar die files overzetten ?
<pjotter> Het mounten is geen probleem hans
<OerHeks> daar vind je ook de optie om de ext usb te delen in je nas. ( althans, bij mij
<hansw> pjotter, dan weet je de mount dus, ctrl-d is uitloggen op putty (en op veel linux shells). exit kan ook
<pjotter> Wat ik me afvroeg is: Is er een manier om een cp commando te geven en dan de SSH direct te sluiten. Zodat ik de NAS gedurende de nacht gewoon z'n gang kan laten gaan.
<JanC> als je de ssh-sessie meteen weer wil sluiten moet je iets als screen gebruiken
<hansw> maak een scriptje dat het bestand in een heredoc gooit
<JanC> of o peen andere manier de kopieer-aktie loskoppelen van je sessie
<pjotter> wat is 'screen' precies?
<hansw> cp <<EOT> $foo
<hansw> doe je meuk
<JanC> pjotter: ik gok dat het niet op je NAS aanwezig is....
<hansw> EOT
<pjotter> JanC: Nee dat denk ik ook niet
<OerHeks> als het een smb share is, rsync ?
<JanC> pjotter: welke NAS is dat?
<pjotter> Ik zit te denken... Ik kan ook een scriptje maken dat bij het opstarten van de NAS wordt aangeroepen met daarin dat cp commando. Dan hoef ik enkel de NAS opnieuw op te starten en zal dan vanzelf zijn 'magic' gaan doen...
<pjotter> Het is een MyBook WE II
<JanC> uh
<pjotter> Western Digital
<pjotter> EEn gehackte versie
<pjotter> Fijn spul :)
<hansw> je hacked een nas maar weet niet hoe je dit moet oplossen? :-)
<JanC> wat bedoel je met "gehackt"?
<pjotter> Ach, whatever... anders laat ik de comp met de SSH sessie maar de hele nacht aanstaan. Kan ook.
<hansw> dat het doet wat jij wil
<JanC> als daar Debian of zo op draait, kan je gewoon screen o.i.d. installeren
<pjotter> JanC: Normaal heeft ie geen SSH aanstaan. Dan moet ie eerst 'gehackt' worden middels een soort nep-update
<hansw> JanC, ik ben van de oude stempel, hacken is niet vernielen
<pjotter> Het valt reuze mee met dat 'hacken' hoor. Het geeft wat extra functionaliteit.
<JanC> hansw: dat was net de vraag dus  ;)
<JanC> pjotter: kan je ook zien welke distro daar eigenlijk op draait?  ;)
<pjotter> hansw: De hack is van iemand anders en er is een vrij duidelijke stap voor stap handleiding om 'm te hacken.
<hansw> ik zou hem gewoon laten booten met een /bin/sh rw denk ik, en dan een fatsoenlijke doos er van maken :-)
<pjotter> Dan zou ik eens moeten kijken
<JanC> veel NAS toestellen hebben een variant van Debian in feite, in theorie moet je dan gewoon screen o.i.d. kunnen installeren  ;)
<pjotter> Wat is het commando om de distro te cheken?
<JanC> dat commando werkt waarschijnlijk niet  ;)
<OerHeks> maar eenmaal die usb aangesloten op de nas, dan is het toch gewoon van map naar map copieren ?
<JanC> anyway, staat er dpkg op die machine?
<pjotter> even kijken hoor
<JanC> OerHeks: al je je ssh-sessie afsluit wordt (standaard) cp ook afgesloten natuurlijk
<JanC> er zijn diverse manieren om dat te vermijden, maar lastig te zeggen welke zullen werken
<hansw> lastig?
<pjotter> In welke map zou dat dkpg eventueel kunnen staan? Gewoon intypen doet ie niet...
<hansw> find / -name dplk
<JanC> hansw: dit is een embeded systeem, geen idee wat beschikbaar is  ;)
<hansw> dpkg
<hansw> als je bewust je ssh ophoud kun je wel gaan spelen
<pjotter> helaas... geen resultaat
<hansw> kan zijn dat het niet in je path staat
<hansw> als welke gebruiker log je in?
<pjotter> root
<JanC> find zou niet naar PATH mogen kijken  ;)
<hansw> JanC, klopt, maar ik heb al distro's gezien die dat wel doen, of niets teruggeven als gebruiker
<pjotter> Ah, joh... ik doe het gewoon op de jbf manier... Ik haak die usb drive eraan en start een ssh sessie en laat de comp gewoon aan vannacht.
<JanC> pjotter: is er info voor je NAS over hoe extra software installeren?
<hansw> pjotter, doe eens een cat /etc/passwd ?
<pjotter> ja, ok
<pjotter> en dan?
<hansw> dan krijg je een lijst met gebruikers
<pjotter> ja
<hansw> zit daar iets bij als t00r ofzo?
<pjotter> nee
<hansw> wel gebruikers die je niet kent?
<pjotter> root,daemon,bin,sys,sync,mail,proxy,www-data,backup,operator,sshd,nobody,default,guest,rpc
<hansw> niet dus
<pjotter> nee
<hansw> ok, sync is wellicht raar
<pjotter> ohjah?
<hansw> ja
<OerHeks> nobody
<pjotter> en wie is 'nobody'?
<hansw> wat synct het? en waar naar toe?
<pjotter> O dat kan een overblijfsel zijn van degene die dit ding voor mij had
<hansw> nobody is een gebruiker die weinig kan, van ouds her een apache user
<pjotter> Die heeft er ook vanalles mee gedaan. Gebruikte he inderdaad als een soort backupdoos
<hansw> pjotter, maar staat gcc op die doos?
<hansw> nas
<hansw> dan kun je dpkg wel zelf compileren :-)
<pjotter> nee
<pjotter> helaas
<hansw> je kunt die er wel opzetten, je bent root
<pjotter> Maarreh.. hartelijk dank hoor. Ik ga het gewoon zo proberen want ik ga zo slapen.
<pjotter> Ik had gehoopt dat het misschien met een bepaalde optie kon ofzo. Standaard, zeg maar. Maar dit is toch iets meer gedoe dan ik had gedacht.
<pjotter> Ik zal er later nog eens induiken... Maar voor deze keer laat ik de comp gewoon wel een nachtje draaien.
<pjotter> Bedankt voor het meedenken in elk geval!
<JanC> lijkt me dat je eerst wil weten wat voor distro daar op staat voor je dpkg compileert...
<JanC> als er geen dpkg op staat dan mogelijk ipkg of zo
<JanC> of helemaal geen package management...   :-/
<hansw> tarballs ;-)
<pjotter> In ieder geval wel wget
<JanC> gcc zal er ook wel niet op staan hé
<pjotter> nee
<hansw> heeft slackware zoveel macht? :-)
<JanC> gcc staat op zo goed als geen enkel embeded systeem uiteraard
<pjotter> Er staat best veel op hoor. Het ziet er naar uit dat dit ding bijna een complete Linux bak is. Maar ik heb er verder weinig verstand van.
<OerHeks> er staat busybox op, standaard ?
<pjotter> Beste mensen ik ga jullie verlaten. Hartelijk dank voor jullie hulp!
<JanC> OerHeks: vermoedelijk
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-11
<JanC> klinkt als een custom linux...
<OerHeks> je kan er gentoo op knallen, lees ik
<JanC> je kan er waarschijnlijk alles op gooien  ;)
<JanC> maar ik betwijfel of hij/zij een nieuwe install wil doen  ;)
<MonkeyDust> interessant: na ctrl-z kun je met 'jobs' zien welk proces er nog draait en dat process dmv 'fg' opnieuw naar voren brengen
<Gotiniens> dat zit pas zon 20 jaar in unix wss al wel langer
<MonkeyDust> net ontdekt
<Gotiniens> maar het process stopt ook als je je terminal sluit
<Gotiniens> imo is screen daarom handiger
<MonkeyDust> jaja, ik ben hier met screen en irssi over ssh
<MonkeyDust> werkt heerlijk
<BrillieBrend> Ik probeer een handleiding online te volgen voor fstab, maar bij 1e punt loop ik al vast:
<BrillieBrend> brilserver@brilserver1:~$ sudo echo username=brilserver>/root/.mijncreds bash: /root/.mijncreds: Toegang geweigerd
<BrillieBrend> hoe geef ik mij zelf de goede rechten? ik heb maar 1 user en volgens mij beheer rechten
<jk> BrillieBrend: echo username=brilserver |sudo tee /root/.mijncreds
<jk> of eerst sudo su, en dan echo username=brilserver>/root/.mijncreds
<BrillieBrend> bedankt
<BrillieBrend> even opzoeke wat tee inhoud
<BrillieBrend> het werkt wel
<BrillieBrend> Ik snap het niet helemaal
<BrillieBrend> en de password kan ik zo ook instellen.
<BrillieBrend> Maar ik krijg de melding weer als ik bijv. sudo echo 192.168.0.2 mijnserver>>/etc/hosts ingeef
<oCean> tja, zo werkt het
<oCean> de >> is een redirect van output
<oCean> de sudo geldt alleen voor je 'echo', de redirect wordt weer door de shell gedaan
<oCean> dor de combinatie van pipe en tee, is het de redirect die in sudo mode wordt gedaan, en dan lukt het dus wel
<oCean> *door
<Dykam> Is er een non-compiz decorator voor unity?
<Dykam> Aangezien met 11.04 compiz ook niet voor me werkt, net ubuntu compleet geherinstalleerd, had eerst 10.04
<Dykam> Of zou gnome 3 een goed alternatief zijn
<OerHeks> gnome3 wacht op 11.10
<OerHeks> of je kan de alfa al testen, onstabiel
<Dykam> naja, compiz is stabiel onbruikbaar op mijn pc, dus unity ook
<Dykam> of gnome 2 dan maar weer ;/
<OerHeks> je kan terugschakelen naar classic
<OerHeks> met compiz
<Dykam> of is er een mutter backend voor unity?
<Dykam> hoe bedoel je?
<OerHeks> log uit, selecteer je naam, den unity <> classican pas kan je GDM wissel
<Dykam> note, ik kan wel graphische zult gebruiken, maar via metacity is het menu er niet :.
<Dykam> hmm
<OerHeks> ehm me touchpad zat dwars
<Dykam> huh, unity draait nog, maar de vensterdecoratie is weg O_o
<Dykam> en als compiz wel werkt, dan is de inhoud van elk venster compleet wit O_o
<OerHeks> heb je naar stuurprogramma'sgekeken ?
<Dykam> naja, da's een vooruitgang op de 0.1 fps die ik had bij  10.04
<Dykam> ja jjoh, heb zelfs 256 gedraait
<Dykam> van 96 tot 256
<Dykam> 2 schermen maakt het allemaal nog onstabieler
<Dykam> mhmm, opengl uitgezet
<Dykam> kijken wat dat doet
<hansw> linux kon tig jaar geleden al prima omgaan met twee schermen
<OerHeks> sterker, hardware beperkt aantal schermen, aan linux zal het niet liggen
<Dykam> compiz kon 3 jaar geleden ook prima met mijn pc omgaan :]
<Dykam> was ineens omgeslagen
<Dykam> weet nog steeds niet waarom
<hansw> er moeten wel drivers zijn die er mee om kunnen gaan oerheks :-)
<Dykam> heb sindsdien constant zitten klooien met drivers
<Dykam> soms werkte het 1-2 sessies
<Dykam> en dan weer niet
<Dykam> moest ik weer naar metacity
<Dykam> ok, opengl uitzetten haalt heel unity weg XD
<OerHeks> joh
<Dykam> oh, nu is de decoratie weg O_o
<Dykam> die was er net nog
<OerHeks> vet\
<Dykam> startte alleen maar ccsm :/
<Dykam> en een wit scherm opende in de achtergrond, toen ik die bewoog verdween ie en kreeg ik decoratie terug
<hansw> jaja, we doen wat om decoratie op het scherm te krijgen
<Dykam> wat gebeurt er allemaal :P
<Dykam> hmm, misschien moet ik een experimentele opengl erin pleuren
<hansw> hang een paar kerstballen aan je scherm en ga gewoon aan het werk :-)
<Dykam> heb nu weer het 0.1fps probleemn
<Dykam> dat 0.1 is letterlijk, btw
<Dykam> zo lang duurt het om een venster te hertekenen
<Dykam> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=529397 dit gebeurt er
<OerHeks> ja, behalve dat je unity hebt
<Dykam> huh?
<Dykam> unity is gewoon een compiz plugin
<OerHeks> 2d
<Dykam> boeit geen moer of dat aan staat
<Dykam> unity vereist opengl
<hansw> deinstalleren en weer installeren?
<Dykam> ...
<Dykam> dit is een vers geinstalleerde ubuntu
<Dykam> uurtje oid
<hansw> compiz --replace lijkt de boosdoener
<Dykam> en ik heb het altijd gehad, vanaf 2 jaar geleden
<Dykam> altijd
<Dykam> elke herinstall had het
<Dykam> compiz deed vaag
<OerHeks> welke GPU ?
<Dykam> en deed het eerst dus wel
<Dykam> nvidia 6200 nogwat
<hansw> Dykam, jij blijf 2 jaar proberen om unity te fixen?
<Dykam> wat?
<OerHeks> 73 driver
<Dykam> 73 driver, wat is daar mee?
<Dykam> die had ik toen ik ubuntu net had installed
<Dykam> ubuntu wilde dat ik een andere name toen
<Dykam> nummerloos, "current"
<OerHeks> nee current niet doen
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> hoe heet de hardware-driver app?
<OerHeks> stuurprogramma
<Dykam> moet hem aanroepen vanaf een terminal, heb verder wel de boel graphisch
<OerHeks> ow
<OerHeks> ik zit op KDE
<Dykam> oh, moet het voor gnome :/
<Dykam> interesant genoeg werkt verlagen van de texture kwaliteit versnellend
<Dykam> maargoed, 3d games werken gewoon normaal
<Dykam> wat als ik nouveau installeer ipv de prop drivers
<Dykam> of eerst 73 weer proberen
<OerHeks> ik gebruik de 73 met onboard 7025
<OerHeks> dus ik denk dat die 6200 die ook wil
<DhrElien> hallo, ik heb een probeem met mijn laptop op ubuntu 11,4. Ik heb geen draadloos internet meer.
<Dykam> ah, het heet jockey-gkt
<Dykam> oerheks, mag het ook 173 zijn? er is geen 73 voor mij beschikbaar
<OerHeks> pardon ja
<Dykam> Wifi... mijn grootste nachtmerrie met ubuntu
<Dykam> DhrElien, wat werkt er precies niet?
<DhrElien> Ik had internet connectie na installatie van ubuntu 11,4 en was dan aan het proberen om de desktop cube terug te krijgen. unity viel een paar keer weg maar ik kon recoveren via een backup en uiteindelijk heb ik de destop cube opnieuw installeren :)
<Xano> Is het mogelijk om met een editor op de client een file op de server via ssh te editen?
<Dykam> xano, verschilt een beetje, maar vaak wel
<Dykam> Verbind via de file manager met de server, gebruik sftp://<de-standaard-ssh-zult>/
<DhrElien> Maar mijn internetconnectie is nu weg. Ik heb een Dell Inspiron 6400 van 4jaar oud. De netwerkkaart is altijd al een pain-in-the-ass geweest, maat het ging perfect na installatie van 11,4.
<Dykam> hij komt dan in het rijtje met bookmarks staan, Xano, daar kan je als hij er staat ook bijkomen vanuit je editor
<Dykam> DhrElien, maar herkent hij de kaart niet meer, of...?
<Xano> Dykam: sftp? Heb geen ftp draaien
<Dykam> sftp is het bestandsprotocol voor ssh ;)
<Dykam> heeft niet veel met ftp te maken
<Dykam> je mag ook ssh:// doen, werkt ook
<Dykam> veranderd ie naar ssh
<DhrElien> als ik Iwconfig doe komt er "no wireless extentions" bij "lo" en "eth0"
<Dykam> err, veranderd ie naar sftp, Xano
<Xano> Dykam: Dacht dat het juist een secure variant van ftp was
<Dykam> DhrElien, vaag
<Xano> n00b alert
<Dykam> Xano, da's ftps, voor zover ik weet
<Xano> Dykam: ok
<DhrElien> Dykam, ik heb al wat gelezen maar ben ook nog op zoek..
<Xano> Dykam: Ga even proberen. Serverconnectie is wat instabiel
<Dykam> maakt het alleen maar interesanter, Xano :]
<Dykam> DhrElien, maar wat heb je precies gedaan dan voordat je systeem zover heen was dan? :]
<hansw> sftp heet dat
<hansw> niet ftps
<DhrElien> ik gebruik de bcmwl-kernel-source die goed geinstalleerd lijkt
<Dykam> hansw, wat heet niet ftps?
<hansw> <Dykam> Xano, da's ftps, voor zover ik weet
<Dykam> Hmm?
<Dykam> Altijd als ik ssh:// via de file browser doet maakt hij er sftp van
<Dykam> wat is ftps dan
<Dykam> "SFTP, the "SSH File Transfer Protocol," is not related to FTP except that it also transfers files and has a similar command set for users."
<hansw> Dykam, dat vroeg ik me al af, jij hebt het over ftps
<Dykam> Weet niet waar jij het over hebt
<Dykam> Ik zei dat sftp het bestandsprotocol is behorende bij ssh, en ftps de secure ftp is
<DhrElien> Dykam, alwel dat is ook mijn totale onduidelijk. Ik heb zitten spelen met de instellingen van de compiz-manager en Unity. Maar warom de netwerkverbinding daardoor uitvalt blijft mij onduidelijk.
<Dykam> DhrElien, mij ook
<Xano> Dykam: U wordt bedankt
<Xano> :)
<Dykam> :]
<Dykam> sftp & ftps: http://www.filetransferplanet.com/ftp-vs-ftps-vs-sftp/
<DhrElien> Ik heb een indicatielapje van wifi op mijn laptop, maar dit brand niet. als ik de hotkey gebruik om de netwerkkaart aan en uit te leggen heeft dit effect op "rfkill list" waar de "softblocked" veranverd van "yes" naar "no"
<Dykam> naja, dat moet no zijn iig
<DhrElien> soriie, de hard blocked
<Dykam> is er toevallig een knop op je laptop voor wifi? :]
<Dykam> Yesh, het werkt, OerHeks :]
<Dykam> Wow, da's lang geleden
<DhrElien> Dykam, enkel een softkey "Fn+F2"
<Dykam> een werkende compiz
<Dykam> DhrElien, oh, ok
<OerHeks> nice
<DhrElien> ja de cube werkt, ik ben een gelukkig man
<Dykam> 2 jaar compizloos...
<OerHeks> current is misleidend
<Dykam> *zet de grid plugin snel aan
<Dykam> OerHeks, nog erger, er staat "recommended" bij
<OerHeks> jups
<Dykam> grid plugin, wat heb ik je gemist...
<Dykam> grid is essentieel met 2 hd schermen... zoveel effcienter werken
<Xano> Wat is de best practice voor apache2 config? apache2.conf editen of httpd.conf instellen?
<OerHeks> vanmorgen dacht ik nog, wat hang ik hier eigenlijk rond...
<OerHeks> grinnik
<Dykam> OerHeks, dat heb ik ook wel eens in andere kanalen
<Dykam> atm hang ik verder nergens rond, mijn bouncer ligt eruit :/
<hansw> Xano, wat wil je doen?
<Xano> hansw: apache2 inrichten voor testingdoeleinden
<Xano> hansw: docroot, index docs
<DhrElien> Het probleem ligt volgens mij dat erbij "rfkill -list" de "soft Blocked" op "yes" staat. wat dit impliceerd weet ik echter neit
<hansw> Xano, sites-available zijn beschikbare sites, sites-enabled zijn werkende sites. zet config meuk in die eerste en link ze symbolic
<Dykam> DhrElien, dat het softwarematig uit staat lijkt me, ipv dat de hardware uit staat
<hansw> en als de site niet in die eerst is dan maak je ze daar aan
<Dykam> Ha, OerHeks, kostte me maar 1 minuut om compiz fout te configen :P
<Dykam> effe zien of dit werkt...
<Dykam> BOEM
<OerHeks> je bent het niet verleerd
<Dykam> dammit
<Dykam> oude probleem weer
<DhrElien> Dykam, ja dat observer ik ook. Ik heb de Bwmcl-kernel-source geherinstalleerd, onder deze software heeft hij reeds gewerkt
<DhrElien> maar nu werkt het dus neit meer. Wat kan ik buiten het stuurprogramma herinstalleren nog doen?
<Dykam> OerHeks, related, de muis blijft altijd goed werken
<DhrElien> Ik heb het gevoel dat mijn netwerkkaart niet herkent wordt
<DhrElien> hoe kan ik tchekken of mijn nerwerkkaart herkent wordt?
<Dykam> OerHeks, weer terug bij af :(
<Dykam> keertje allerallernieuwste drivers proberen
<hansw> gewoon weer terug dus
<Dykam> terug?
<hansw> naar de vorige versie
<Dykam> ik?
<Dykam> terug naar welke van de 2? ze werken allebei niet
<hansw> het werkte, je ging naar de nieuwste en toen niet meer
<hansw> dus naar die ene die werkte
<Dykam> ik heb het net na aan aanraden van OerHeks terugveranderd ;)
<Dykam> daarna werkte het ook niet meer
<Dykam> werkte maar heel even
<Dykam> da's een patroon die ik wel vaker heb gehad
<OerHeks> :(
<Dykam> lijkt alsof het alleen werkt na het net wisselen van driver
<hansw> gebruik gewoon classic dan
<Dykam> ...
<Dykam> obviously
<Dykam> Maar eerst de nieuwste driver proberen, hoop dat ie er al is voor linux
<Dykam> 27nogwat
<hansw> of afterstep :-), bloedsnel en heeft meer features dan unity
<Dykam> zo te zien wel
<Dykam> afterstep? gebruikt dat compiz
<hansw> :-)
<Dykam> compiz is de enige gl app die traag is
<Dykam> naja, en webgl doet vaag, maar werkt wel
<hansw> waarom heb je opengl nodig?
<Dykam> voor compiz...
<hansw> voor de schaduw randjes?
<Dykam> nee, omdat compiz anders simpelweg niet werkt
<Dykam> het gross van de plugins vereist gl
<hansw> en waarom heb je compiz nodig?
<Dykam> unity
<hansw> en waarom wil je unity?
<Dykam> omdat ik een keer iets wil hebben dat lekker werkt
<Dykam> metacity blijft lomp
<hansw> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/AfterStep-Screenshot-2056.html
<Dykam> hmm, is er een ppa voor nvidia drivers?
<hansw> overigens lijkt me dit een mix van afterstep en windowmanager
<Dykam> installeeren vanaf .run is een zooi
<Dykam> vind dat er niet uitzien :/
<hansw> Dykam, jij wil alleen maar mooie interface en de rest is niet belangrijk?
<Dykam> nee...
<hansw> waarom wil je het dan?
<Dykam> maar dan heb ik nog liever metacity
<OerHeks> dual screen begrijp ik
<hansw> OerHeks, dual screen werkte vroeger al prima, met hele oude nvidia meuk en geen enorm veel geheugen enzo
<hansw> suse 7.x meen ik
<Dykam> Zoals ik al zei, alles werkte 100% een tijd geleden ;/ daarom snap ik ook zo weinig van waaropm het nu niet meer werkt
<Dykam> het was na 1 van de standaard updates rond 8 of 9 dat alles kapot ging rond compiz
<hansw> Dykam, je hebt al gekeken of je met een nieuwe, ongetunede user wel alles draait?
<Dykam> Dat heb ik nu
<Dykam> hij begon meteen te bokken toen ik mijn 2e scherm aanzette
<OerHeks> schoone install is perfect
<petrus> kan iemand mij uitleggen hoe powernap werkt
<Dykam> hmm, even zien of het dus wel werkt met 1 scherm
<hansw> petrus, je gaat op de bank liggen, je denkt "over een half uur ga ik weer wakker worden" en doet je ogen dicht
<Dykam> nope, net zo traag
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/powernap.8.html
<Dykam> compiz schiet letterlijk naar 100% cpu gebruik btw
<petrus> haha ja die andwoordt had ik al verwacht
<Dykam> hoe gebruikte ik `top` ook alweer voor cpu sorting?
<petrus> compiz --replace
<Dykam> petrus?
<petrus> type in terminal
<hansw> Dykam, m
<Dykam> gewoon `top -m`?
<Dykam> petrus, ben wel wat verder dan dat ;)
<petrus> oh oke
<hansw> voor memory, maar vaak ook gewoon even kijken naar de system monitor, die laat je alles heel snel sorteren, en als je een nerd bent gebruik je sar
<hansw> of iostat
<hansw> of vmstat
<hansw> of .....
<Dykam> system monitor werkt dus niet echt vloeiend onder een  .1fps compiz :P
<Dykam> moet het bekijken via een tty
<hansw> draai dan ook geen compiz :-)
<Dykam> ...
<Dykam> da's erg behulpzaam :]
<petrus> video driver update misschien
<hansw> sar is erg behulpzaam hoor
<Dykam> petrus, zal ik de chatlog efe pastebinnen? :P:
<OerHeks> misschien je monitor eens resetten :-)
<Dykam> huh
<OerHeks> heeft laatst ook geholpen
<Dykam> O_o
<petrus> oe ja
<Dykam> resstten?
<Dykam> wat valt er te resetten
<OerHeks> ja, ergens in elk lcd scherm menu zit een reset
<petrus> dat zal helpen\
<OerHeks> met die paar knopjes ploing ploing ploing
<petrus> ploing?
<petrus> he tis wel erg stil op het moment
<petrus> powernap ingeschakelt
<Dykam> O_o OerHeks, erhm... het heeft misschien echt gewerkt
<petrus> ohja???
<Dykam> Het was geen grap, of wel...?
<OerHeks> nee geen grap.
<Dykam> O_o
<Dykam> sjeesh, wth
<Dykam> het werkt ^^
<Dykam> effe rebooten, kijken of het werkt
<OerHeks> goeie test
<Dykam> :P
<Dykam> daarna is het meestal weer messed up
<petrus> ja ga maar ff rebooten
<petrus> kan iemand mij nu ff vertellen hoe powernap werkt
<Dykam> heb al gereboot
<hansw> en zo is iemand 2 jaar bezig met compiz :-)
<Dykam> oh, lol
<Dykam> nevermind
<Dykam> alles is weer stuk
<hansw> nice oerheks
<Dykam> OerHeks, jammer :P werkte toch niet
<petrus> compiz --replace of gewoon uitschakelen die handel
<hansw> petrus, --replace had hij al nagekeken
<OerHeks> met powernap kan je een voorwaarde stellen om aftesluiten, in slaapstand of hybernate te gaan
<hansw> petrus, maar wat wil je opstarten na je powernap?
<Dykam> petrus, het draait standaard compiz
<OerHeks> hoe heb ik nooit geprobeerd, maar de man is best helder
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/powernap.8.html
<petrus> he top thanks
<petrus> ppa compiz toevoegen
<Dykam> hmm, waarom?
<petrus> je had toch een probleem met compiz laat het weten bij launchpad
<hansw> een ppa voor compiz?
<Dykam> oh, dacht al, die ene update wordt het hem niet na 2 jaar :P
<Dykam> hij is nu weer snel :/
<Dykam> nu 1 scherm uit staat
<Dykam> hmm
<petrus> huh
<Dykam> snap er geen snars van
<Dykam> alsof iemand een dobbelsteen gooit en bij 6 werkt alles
<petrus> hypertreading?
<Dykam> euh, ja, hoe is dat gerelateerd?
<Dykam> compiz die 2 keer teveel cpu verwacht?
<petrus> koop een betere cpu
<Dykam> ...
<hansw> dat is niet compiz maar ubuntu :-)
<petrus> hexacore of zoiets
<Dykam> ik geef je mijn bankrekening :]
<Dykam> nummer
<Dykam> elke donatie is welkom
<petrus> ag zo duur zijn die niet meer
<Dykam> ik moet idd aan een nieuwe pc
<petrus> ff sparen
<Dykam> maar mijn bank zegt nee
<petrus> gewoon compiz uitschakelen dan
<Dykam> ...
<Dykam> Daar was ik ook wel achter
<Dykam> daar heb ik 2 jaar mee gewerkt
<Dykam> nadat ik het de vorige keer opgaf
<petrus> bij mij loopt compiz ook altijd vast
<Dykam> maar hoopte dat het ondertussen wel gefixed was
<Dykam> hmm, nu werkt alles weer met 2 schermen
<Dykam> dobbelsteen 6
<petrus> yeah
<Dykam> effe replacen, kijken of het blijft
<Dykam> nee XD
<Dykam> effe zien of dit een permanente workaround is... hmm
<petrus> draai je nu unity
<Dykam> dat ook
<Dykam> maar daar is het niet gerelateerd aan
<petrus> ga gewoon terug naar classic
<Dykam> Ik snap de oplossing wel ;/
<Dykam> die
<Dykam> maar wil dit werkend
<petrus> 10.10 of 10.04
<Dykam> het heeft ooit gewoon gewerkt :(
<Dykam> ong 2 jaar geleden werkte het gewoon achter elkaar
<petrus> ubuntu opnieuw installeren misschien
<Dykam> een 4 uur oude ubuntu?
<petrus> oke dat wist ik niet
<Dykam> ;)
<Dykam> Dat is het vage, het is ergens ingeslopen, en het blijft
<Dykam> echt ergens een driverconflict :/
<petrus> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dykam> dan ga ik maar aan de driver van de site, 27X
<Dykam> wat gaat dat doen? de installer heeft alle updates al gedaan
<petrus> probeer het nog een keer
<OerHeks> in compiz, 1e tabblad, kan je ergens vsync uitzetten
<Dykam> dat werkt niet
<Dykam> net als loose bindong en indirect rendering
<petrus> aaaahhhh
<OerHeks> kee
<OerHeks> dan weet ik het niet, 1 of andere plugin is gaar.
<Dykam> nee, alle plugins uitzeten maakt niet uit
<Dykam> alleen opengl
<Dykam> als die uit gaat werkt het perfect
<Dykam> maargoed, dan werkt window decoratie en al die zult ook niet
<Dykam> dus ik schiet daar niks mee op :P
<petrus> andere distro proberen dan maar of werk omgeving kde misschien
<hansw> decoratie ... :-)
<Dykam> hansw, zonder decoratie geen kruisje
<hansw> dat is gnome 3
<Dykam> euh,wat?
<Dykam> kruisje enzo hoorde altijd bij de decorator
<Dykam> alles wat niet in het venster zat
<petrus> gnome 3 werkt niet goed omder unity
<hansw> lol
<petrus> andere distro nemen
<OerHeks> KDE is wel werkzaam :-)
<petrus> gamebuntu yeah
<petrus> ik ga slapen ,ben moei
<petrus> doei
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-12
<DhrElien> Hallo, ik hbe een probleem met mijn draadloze netwerkaart onder ubuntu 11.4
<DhrElien> Ik heb geen draadloze verbinding meer, mijn netwerkkaart wordt niet herkent. Maar het stuurprogramma (STA van Broadcom) is wel "goed geïnstalleerd en in gebruik" volgens "extra stuurprogramma's"
<DhrElien> in de terminal geeft "iwconfig" bij "lo" en "eth0" de boodschap "no wireless extensions."
<trijntje> DhrElien, en je krijgt  geen wlan0 oid te zien?
<DhrElien> Het indicatielampje "wifi" op mijn laptop is uit en de softkey combinatie "Fn+F2" geeft geen visuele indicatie. De softkey combinatie zorgt er wel voor dat onder "rfkill" de "hard block" veranderd van yes naar no
<DhrElien> trijntje, niet onder ifconfig en niet onder iwconfig
<trijntje> wat zie je als je het volgende in een terminal invoert: lspci | grep -i net
<OerHeks> FN key aanzetten zodat lampje brand, lijkt me als 1e stap
<Xano>  /var/www is de apache docroot en staat standaard op 744. Heb een partitie op dat pad gemount en ook op 744 gezet, maar ik krijg een 403 als ik deze probeer te benaderen.
<DhrElien> trijntje, 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02) en op het volgende lijntje 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<OerHeks> BCM4311, daar heet Tjibba ook zo'n probleem mee ...
<DhrElien>  het is een Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card, een netwerkkaart dat altijd al een pain in the ass is geweest
<trijntje> broadcom, altijd irritant
<OerHeks> hier werkt 4318 prima.
<trijntje> DhrElien, ik zou op BCM4311 802.11b/g zoeken, hopelijk vind je iets op een forum
<DhrElien> OerHeks, het was de standaard netwerkkaart van dell op de goedkopere laptops enkele jaren geleden, en de ondersteuning is nooit echt fantastisch geweest. In het begin moest ik via Ndisrapper rondgaan, maar nu onder 11.4 heeft het al gewerkt met de beschikbare extra stuurprogramma's
<DhrElien> trijntje, dat heb al enkele keren gedaan in het verleden. Die truckjes werken nu niet meer, behalve Ndiswrapper heb ik nog niet beprobeert maar dat wil ik ook niet. Het rare is wanneer mijn verbinding is uitgevallen
<OerHeks> probeer de b43 driver, want je kaart staat in beide rijtjes > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DhrElien> die heb ik reeds geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> ow je geft net aan de STA driver...
<DhrElien> maar onder de extra stuurprogramm's zie ik enkel "STA van Broadcom" staan...
<DhrElien> ik kan de bcm43 niet via "extra stuurprogramma's" kiezen
<DhrElien> kan het zijn dat ik 2 stuurprogrammas staan heb, vandaar de slechte werking
<OerHeks> ja mogenlijk.
<DhrElien> hoe kan ik dit zien?µ
<OerHeks> de b43 installeer je via synaptic
<DhrElien> heb ik gedaan "firmware-b43-installer" en "b43-fwcutter"
<DhrElien> onder synaptics heb ik ook "bcmwl-kernel-source" geinstalleerd staan
<DhrElien> dat is het STA-stuurprogramma
<DhrElien> hoe kan ik beide volledig deinstalleren op een goede manier?
<DhrElien> dat er niets achterblijft van settings ofzo dat ik een volledig nieuwe installatie kan doen van een driver?
<DhrElien> Ik heb in synaptics alle 3 de  programma's (firmware-b43-installer, b43-fwcutter en bcmwl-kernel-source) "volledig verwijderd", echter als ik nu naar "extra stuurprogrammas" ga dan staat de STA van Broadcom daar nog steeds, weliswaar uitgeschakeld
<DhrElien> ik ga rebooten, maar heb ingelogd als DhrElien2 via andere PC
<DhrElien2> nadat ik alles verwijderd heb, en gereboot heb heb ik nog geen verbinding. Bij "extra stuurprogramma's" heb ik de STA Broadcom opnieuw geinstalleerd. In de statusbalk is het icoon kort verschenen van verbinding maken met een draadloos netwerk. Maar dan was het weg en is alles terug zoals het oude, geen netwerkverbinding, geen indicatielampje, nix...
<DhrElien2> maar er was toch al kort leven in de brouwerij
<exalt> hallo, ik wil graag het wifi internet signaal dat ik ontvang via mijn utp kabel door weer naar buiten sturen . hoe moet ik dat ?
<exalt> are we all dead inhere ?
<FOAD_> Neen.
<ShArkY_> Hoi Exalt. Ik begrijp je vraag niet helemaal.
<exalt> ShArkY_, ik wil het wifi signaal van de buren door mijn laptop laten omzetten naar een draad intetnet
<ShArkY_> Exalt zijn je buren op de hoogte dat je gebruikt maakt van hun verbinding ?
<exalt> ShArkY_, het is een publieke ja
<ShArkY_> Oftewel ze hebben het niet beveiligd, maar zijn niet op de hoogte dat je er gebruikt van maakt ?
<ShArkY_> Met voor device pak je het wireless signaal op ?
<exalt> mijn laptop
<exalt> de router staat bij mijn benede buurman
<exalt> het is ONZE router
<ShArkY_> In dit geval zou je laptop als router fungeren
<exalt> ja laptop idd
<exalt> moet dat helemaal met IP tables
<ShArkY_> Ja dat is wel een gedoe. Ik zou wireless AP kopen en die op je switch boven aansluiten, dan heb je een wireless bridge, en dan kunnen alle devices die op de switch aangesloten zitten DHCP doen naar de router beneden
<ShArkY_> hierdoor hoef je ook niet altijd je laptop aan te hebben staan, voordat de overige devices kunnen internetten
<exalt> ik heb wel een eigen router maar volgenss mij kan die dat niet
<ShArkY_> http://www.linksysbycisco.com/NL/nl/products/WET54G
<ShArkY_> zoiets bijv.
<ShArkY_> Mgoed je kan het ook mbv laptop doen. Wil je daar ondersteuning bij ?
<ShArkY_> wat voor type router heb je daar nog zelf ?
<exalt> ja
<exalt> linksys
<exalt> ff kijke welke
<ShArkY_> Ja graag, want anders kunnen we daar beter DD-WRT opzetten, dan kan je namelijk wel bridgen
<exalt> wrt160N V2
<exalt> ken geen wrt hebbe
<ShArkY_> Linksys WRT160N v2.0, not yet supported.
<ShArkY_> hmmm
<petrus> hallo
<bust3r> i
<FOAD> Interessant.
<petrus> yep
<FOAD> Hallo petrus.
<petrus> hey alles oke
<FOAD> Ja hoor, met jou?
<petrus> alles goed , wat soort distro heeft U
<petrus> unity?
<FOAD> Kubuntu 11.04.
<FOAD> En u?
<petrus> gnome 11.04 unity
<FOAD> En, bevalt het?
<petrus> zeker , alleen soms wat problemen met compiz en energiebeheer
 * OerFlats vind Kubuntu geweldig 
<petrus> waneer ik energie beheer instel werkt het niet inorde
<petrus> scherm gaat niet op zwart terwijl ik dat wel instel
<petrus> hey ben je daar nog??
<FOAD> Jep.
<FOAD> Dat is vervelend, petrus.
<OerFlats> energiebeheer, als dit niet juist is ingesteld in den bios, dan kan je lang zoeken.
<petrus> bios staat goed , heb ik al gecheckt
<petrus> heeft iemand ervaring met powernap
<FOAD> Ik helaas niet.
<petrus> wordt aangeraden door tweaker.net maar krijg het niet geheel werkend
<petrus> oke ,zeer spannend hei op de chat
<petrus> krijg niet veel feedback,leven jullie nog wel
<petrus> yoehoe
<OerFlats> moeten we zelf even googlen voor de uitspraak van tweakers ofzo ?
<OerFlats> ik ben lui vandaag, dus plak even de url
<petrus> hey , toch nog ene wakker
<petrus> je hoeft het niet op te zoeken hoor , het was gewoon een mededeling meer niet
<petrus> goed ander onderwerp , iemand ervaring met synapse van zeitgeist
<petrus> echt super
<trijntje> petrus, misschien heb je meer succes met praten in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<trijntje> hebben andere mensen hier ook problemen met evolution segfaults?
<FOAD> Ik gebruik evolution niet.
<petrus> hey trijntje
<trijntje> hoi
<petrus> ja de rest reageerd hier niet dus
<trijntje> veel mensen hebben irc open staan maar lezen niet de hele tijd mee. Meestal reageren ze alleen als er een vraag is EN ze het antwoord weten ;)
<petrus> was er een probleem met evolution
<trijntje> ja, die crasht af en toe, zit blijkbaar een of andere fout in
<petrus> heb je al geprobeerd evolution opnieuw te installeren met  synaptic pakettenbeheer
<petrus> of gewoon in terminal sudo apt-get remove evolution
<petrus> daarna opnieuw installeren sudo apt-get install evolution
<Allocated> ik gebruik Opera sinds 2007, toen ben ik opgehouden met Evolution. Idee voor jou trijntje?
<OerHeks> vind je niets terug in je logs, trijntje ?
<DhrElien> hallo, ik zou graag ubuntu 11.4 opnieuw installeren op mijn laptop, hoe doe ik dit het beste?
<CasW> Gewoon over de oude heenschrijven
<DhrElien> via usbcreator?
<CasW> Kan, of via cd
<DhrElien> ok tnx
<K-4U> 'n avond
<CasW> Avond
<lonki> zo
<hansw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+bug/796326
<hansw> eens zien of ze daar wat mee kunnen
<CasW> Is het echt een probleem met ubuntu tweak? Of gewoon van Ubuntu? Ik krijg namelijk soms "gaten" in mijn vensters (dan zie ik wat er ook maar 'onder' zit), en bij sommige mensen wordt het venster soms ineens doorzichtig, en zo heb je nog wel meer van dat soort problemen
<hansw> CasW, het was vanavond enorm snel opgelost
<hansw> door gewoon de iconen aan te zetten
<hansw> in ubuntu tweak
<CasW> Tsja, da's dan weer fijn
<hansw> CasW, had het eerder, toen heb ik drie dagen lopen zoeken
<hansw> kan best dat ze intern te veel uitgooien ofzo
<CasW> Nu is het bij mij ook niet zo'n probleem, gewoon even iets over het gat heen laten gaan en het is weer weg (al werkt het niet met de muis eroverheen), maar goed, het blijft een bug.
<CasW> Alles kan, maar je moet toegeven, 11.04 is gewoon aardig buggy, en ik verwacht eigenlijk dat het daaraan ligt :p
<hansw> idd
<K-4U> 11.04 is echt veels te buggy vind ik
<hansw> zou heel goed kunnen
<K-4U> heb nu problemen met tweetdeck, vind ik toch wel erg jammer nu met pinkpop
<hansw> magoe, daar submitten we bugs voor
<CasW> Ja, de 12.04 zal wel weer bugvrij zijn
<CasW> (Zo goed als, natuurlijk)
<hansw> niets is bugvrij :-)
<CasW> Nee, daarom
<CasW> (Al is er geen énkele valide bug gesubmit bij OpenTeacher 2.0 :D)
<hansw> ik moet zeggen dat ik voor de rest de boel wel stabiel heb met unity
<hansw> het is zelfs aan het wennen
<K-4U> mwoh, vind unity dus echt niets
<hansw> CasW, heb jij dat (mede) gemaakt?
<CasW> Joah, ik heb op m'n laptopje, waar Unity nog aanstaat, er ook geen problemen mee, met díe bug :p Ik heb alleen soms bugs als ik opstart, dat 'ie niet helemaal doorstart zegmaar, blijft het scherm zwart, en ik heb maar afgeleerd te hibernaten, want dan doet 'ie dat altijd
<CasW> Ja :D
<K-4U> zeg.. nu ik hier toch zit :P
<hansw> nice
<CasW> Samen met commandoline en lordnoid
<K-4U> mijn laptop is dus tot op de laatste bit zowat vol
<K-4U> ik heb geprobeerd om ubuntu erop te zetten, nadat ik al xfce erop had staan
<K-4U> maar als ik een apt-get purge gnome-* doe, zegt hij me dat ik ik niet genoeg plek vrij heb
<OerHeks> CasW, hybernate, dan moet je swap toch groter zijn dan je werkgeheugen ?
<CasW> Geen idee, volgens mij wel ja
<OerHeks> werkgeheugen + 128 mb o.i.d.
<hansw> eerst even apt-get clean
<K-4U> was dat voor mij hansw?
<hansw> ja
<CasW> Maar goed, het werkgeheugen is maar 1 GiB, ik geloof dat hij dat wel haalt
<K-4U> okay, ff proberen
<hansw> als je nog oude packages hebt staan gaat hij die opruimen
<K-4U> ja, maar dan moet hij die toch.. opruimen? en niet.. installeren? :p
<hansw> oude debjes blijven vaak op het systeem achter
<Hoestbuitje> Een goedendag allen, inclusief Koen (je weet vast wel wie ik ben) ;-)
<K-4U> okay, daarom purge ik dus altijd, maargoed.. laptop is op aant starten, traag oud bakbeestje
<OerHeks> hallo buitje
<Hoestbuitje> Ik naam aan dat een Ubuntu expert hier niet zo ver te zoeken is? :')
<hansw> CasW, als jullie een scrom pakketje van openteacher zouden maken gaan mensen dat veel gebruiken. Heeft dan wel een webinterface nodig
<CasW> Scrom?
<hansw> er zijn veel bedrijven en onderwijs instellingen die dat gebruiken
<hansw> scorm ja, soort zip bestand voor e-learning
<hansw> CasW, http://www.adlnet.gov/Technologies/scorm/default.aspx
<CasW> Hmm, ik zal het even doorlezen, bedankt
<Hoestbuitje> Ik heb de afgelopen dagen een aantal poging gedaan Ubuntu 11.04 te installeren, maar de 'Forward' knop blijft altijd hangen bij de vraag 'Where are you?' met betrekking tot de tijdzone. Hij heeft de tijdzone al juist op Amsterdam geraden. maar het hele venster hangt vast dus ik kan niet verder. Ik krijg geen melding. Ubuntu eromheen draait wel nog. Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee of weet iemand een mogelijke oplossing? Bvd.
<K-4U> hansw: clean was erg snel klaar :P
<hansw> K-4U, en heb je nu ook meer ruimte?
<K-4U> hansw: ik ben nu de purge gnome-* aan het laten lopen, kijken wat hij zegt
<K-4U> aanvulling aan Hoestbuitje: ik heb ook al geprobeerd om met hem de alternate en mini door te lopen, dit resulteert dat hij geen verbinding kan krijgen met de apt servers
<OerHeks> heb je de cd gecontroleerd of deze 100% is ?
<Hoestbuitje> Zowel een gebrand CDtje als een USB stick (die ik nu gebruik) hebben hetzelfde probleem
<Hoestbuitje> De CD is een direct gebrande ISO, de USB stick is via UNetbootin voorbereid met de ISO die UNetbootin zelf download. Ik ga uit van een bug of dergelijke
<Hoestbuitje> Ik heb geprobeerd 10.04 te installeren met als doel deze te updaten na de install, maar hierbij geeft mijn monitor de error 'Te groot'
<Hoestbuitje> Hier praat ik dus over de monitor zelf, niet de BIOS, windows, de installatie of dergelijken
<OerHeks> check de md5sum > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<K-4U> mwoh, ik denk niet dat dit hieraan ligt
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart zit er in het systeem, buitje ?
<Hoestbuitje> een nvidea GT220
<Hoestbuitje> geforce btw :p
<K-4U> hansw: Oke.. hij wil dus een heleboel pakketten gaan downloaden tijdens een purge... wat?
<hansw> dat is raar
<hansw> ik zou eens beginnen met individuele debs te  purgen
<K-4U> kan ik alles doen wat alleen BEGINT met gnome-?
<hansw> wat wil je precies bereiken?
<K-4U> de ubuntu-desktop installatie ongedaan maken :p
<hansw> alleen maar voldoende ruimte maken?
<hansw> ow, fijn :-)
<hansw> maja, dan is een herinstallatie wellicht simpeler
<K-4U> baaahhhh D:
<hansw> wel even je home backuppen
<hansw> de data daarin iig
<K-4U> bleergh
<K-4U> ben serieus een week bezig geweest om dat ding goed werkend te krijgen :(
<K-4U> Oke.. rare situatie hier bij iemand
<K-4U> Hoestbuitje net, komt nu alleen maar op google
<K-4U> alles wat met google te maken heeft
<K-4U> google talk, google.nl
<K-4U> maar de rest dus niet... iemand enig idee?
<K-4U> sorry @ vele enters btw.. was even vergeten dat ik op de irc zat :P
<Hoestbuitje> Ben ik weer lol
<Hoestbuitje> Ik heb een raar internet probleempje:
<K-4U> Hoestbuitje: ik heb je vraag al gesteld :p
<Hoestbuitje> Ik kan blijkbaar binnen Ubuntu 11.04 alleen maar met Google verbinden
<Hoestbuitje> o
<Hoestbuitje> niet meer doen :P
<JanC> wel, er klopt iets niet in de uitleg
<JanC> je bent nu met de IRC-server verbonden, en die is niet van Google  ;)
<Hoestbuitje> dit is de laptop :P
<Hoestbuitje> hier staat W7 op hehe
<K-4U> heretic
<JanC> heb je ook andere programma's getest, of enkel één browser?
<Hoestbuitje> Empathy en Firefox
<K-4U> en ping
<Hoestbuitje> Empathy verbind alleen met GTalk
<Hoestbuitje> Firefox verbind alleen met Google
<Hoestbuitje> ik kan met GTalk chatten en met Google zoeken
<Hoestbuitje> maar verder kom ik niet
<JanC> welke DNS-servers gebruik je?
<K-4U> ik heb hem laten pingen naar mijn website, ping geeft daarvan wel het ip adres aan
<K-4U> lijkt mij dus niet aan de dns te liggen?
<JanC> en kan je je website pingen?
<K-4U> jep, ik kan hem wel pingen
<JanC> en die staat niet bij Google?
<K-4U> ping zelf maar eens: www.k-4u.nl
<JanC> als je daar naar kan pingen kan je dus ook naar andere sites dan Google...
<K-4U> wacht
<K-4U> IK kan mijn website pingne
<JanC> de verbinding bedoel ik dan
<K-4U> hij krijgt alleen het ip adres, maar kan niet pingen
<JanC> da's blijkbaar normaal
<JanC> ik kan die ook niet pingen  ;)
<K-4U> waarom kan ik dat dan wel doen? :\
<JanC> maar kan je traceroute doen vanaf de Ubuntu PC ?
<JanC> naar je site (en/of naar andere sites)?
<K-4U> even wachten op hoestbuitje
<Hoestbuitje> ik ben volledig nieuw met Ubuntu dus je zult me hier even wat back-up info over moeten geven :P
<JanC> wat moet je precies weten?
<Hoestbuitje> het leuke is, ik kan wel googlen naar topics waarin dit probleem wordt opgelost, maar ik kom niet op die fora lol
<Hoestbuitje> even hiermee googlen
<JanC> eh?
<Hoestbuitje> [SOLVED] Can only connect to Google! zie ik hier staan
<Hoestbuitje> even doorlezen
<K-4U> ik vrees dat Hoestbuitje een linuxgebruiker van 2 dagen wordt, en daarna van frustratie alweer windows op zijn pc heeft gezet :P
<JanC> eh
<JanC> dat lijkt me geen Ubuntu-probleem
<Hoestbuitje> probleem opgelost :)
<Hoestbuitje> ik moest blijkbaar de MTU veranderen van mijn verbinding
<Hoestbuitje> vraag me niet naar de diepere betekenis achter wat ik net gedaan heb
<K-4U> wat is de diepere betekenis van wat je net hebt gedaan?
<JanC> eh, dat zou gewoon automatisch moeten gaan volgens mij
<ShArkY_> ghehehe
<Hoestbuitje> het stond op AUTO
<hansw> nou, wellicht stond de mtu boven de 1492 ofzo :-)
<Hoestbuitje> het moest op 1492 :P
 * hansw fluit
<K-4U> http://home.k-4u.nl/~koen/%23ubuntu.html <-- best troll ever :P
<JanC> hansw: maar waarom zou die automatisch op > 1492 komen te staan?
<K-4U> wait.. f.. MTU? :')
<hansw> JanC, kan vanalles zijn
<Hoestbuitje> whats troll ??? how can get rid of it ? <-- lol
<hansw> maar 1492 lijkt me vooral op een kpn aansluiting te duiden
<Hoestbuitje> show me the magic, er was iets met opera installeren zonder de website te bezoeken @ k? :P
<hansw> het kan er eigenlijk alleen maar trager van worden
<K-4U> Hoestbuitje: Ja, het Ubuntu softwarecentrum
<hansw> JanC, ik weet dat het kpn netwerk in .nl nogal raar kan doen
<K-4U> jongens, hoe leggen we hoestbuitje snel maar makkelijk uit dat hij niet apart naar websites hoeft te gaan om spullen te downloaden? :P
<OerHeks> tja, goeie vraag, K-4U
<hansw> K-4U, door uit te leggen wat apt is, of software sources
<hansw> etc...
<OerHeks> ik zou beginnen met zelf compileren :-)
<K-4U> ja niet richting mij, richting hoestbuitje :p
<hansw> OerHeks, uSlackware of uGentoo ?
<OerHeks> neej, opera
<K-4U> rofl :P
<hansw> hahaha
<Hoestbuitje> ik wil eerst eens van dat vieze Empathy af, aanbevolen messengers?
<K-4U> Pidgin
<hansw> denk niet dat ze gaan meewerken en de source geven :-)
<OerHeks> ssst
<K-4U> hansw: eerst downloaden, dan reverse engineeren, decompilen om het vervolgens weer te compileren :)
<OerHeks> er zijn veel messengers voor veel netwerken, ook multi netwerk.
<Hoestbuitje> die zoek ik ook @ oerheks
<hansw> heb ooit met de developers gemailt, ze wilden niet met een rfc door 1 deur terwijl dat wel in de lijn der verwachting was. Daarom was opera een prima hacktool voor session stealing
<OerHeks> met msn kan je tegen het webcam probleem aanlopen, dat maar 1 kant werkt.
<Hoestbuitje> welke kant is dat? :P
<hansw> zolang de breezer meisjes maar te zien zijn?
<Hoestbuitje> juist :P
<K-4U> rofl, nice hansw :P
 * OerHeks drinkt geen breezer, dank u
<K-4U> oh, sorry, even offtopic hier, wie zit er naar ned3 te kijken? Elbow..
<Hoestbuitje> maar Ubuntu Software Center is verreweg vergelijkbaar met de Android Market?
<OerHeks> ja
<Hoestbuitje> ikke @ K btw
<JanC> Empathy is fijn
<K-4U> zo'n mooie muziek maakt elbow, niet normaal meer
<Hoestbuitje> hij heeft zich een vogel gejat
<Hoestbuitje> is er ook de mogelijkheid om niet om de minuut mijn wachtwoord hoeven in te voeren?
<K-4U> Hoestbuitje: ja, dat zoek ik ook nog steeds, erger ik me in het begin ook altijd aan :P
<OerHeks> energiebeheer
<OerHeks> schermbeveiliging
<K-4U> Oerheks: tijdens install enzo :p
<JanC> om de minuut?
<OerHeks> wat helpt, is flink muziek draaien, bass omhoog, zodat je muis over tafel danst ...
<OerHeks> als de kat van huis is.
<K-4U> rofl :P
<K-4U> hij had het over installatie
<K-4U> gksudo
<OerHeks> ja, dan houd je muis beweging het scherm open
<hansw> of je bedenkt hoe lang de installatie kan duren en gaat lekker voor de tv hangen, een boek lezen, je vriending pesten, whatever
<OerHeks> mentaal voorbereiden welke stappen je na installatie gaat nemen
<OerHeks> voorpret :P
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> zoals, alle office meuk verwijderen
<hansw> je ext3 omzetten naar ext4
<hansw> je nfs opzetten
<hansw> je .....
<hansw> je backup uittekenen
<hansw> snmpd aanzetten zodat je de machine kunt monitoren met nagios :-)
<hansw> nah, met je vriendin spelen is dan toch leuker
<OerHeks> ja, dan is verliezen niet erg.
<JanC> ext4 is standaard hansw   ;)
<hansw> JanC, dat ligt geloof ik aan je distro :-)
<JanC> hansw: in de meeste distros is ext4 tegenwoordig standaard, dacht ik
<JanC> misschien slackware niet  ;)
<hansw> wellicht
<JanC> vorige week nog iets gelezen van iemand van een NAS-bedrijfje dat snapshot-support wil toevoegen aan ext4  ☺
<JanC> nu ja, in feite dat al grotendeels gedaan heeft, en nu probeert de ext4 devs te overtuigen dat op te nemen in de officiële versie
<hansw> hmm, grappig
<hansw> soort van redolog op fs nivo?
<hansw> of een flash recovery area :-)
<JanC> je kan dan een oude versie van je FS mounten
<JanC> lijkt me vooral handig voor een soort locale backups
<hansw> het is vooral handig als je iets nieuws wil proberen
<JanC> je weet wel als iemand IT belt dat ze net per ongeluk die super-belangrijke offerte gewist hebben
<hansw> dan kun je terug als het mis gaat
<JanC> dat ook ja
<JanC> alhoewel ik niet weet hoe makkelijk je echt terug kan
<hansw> dat is meer een backupbeleid dat moet werken, als je voor een belangrijk document een fs moet rollbacken is het brak :-)
<hansw> JanC, ow, het is bewezen technologie, vmware met vsphere doet dit al
<JanC> volledig snapshot support à la ZFS/btrfs is voor ext4 niet echt mogelijk
<hansw> en wellicht dat er voldoende patenten aanhangen om mensen die het op linux gaan doen het moeilijk te maken
<JanC> ttz. niet zonder het on-disk formaat aan te passen
<hansw> het werkt erg mooi, je kan binnen 2 minuten een virtueel systeem van 50 GiB terugzetten naar een snapshot
<JanC> je kan ook snapshots maken met lvm natuurlijk
<JanC> maar dat is onder FS
<hansw> ja, het kan met veel virtualisatie oplossingen
<JanC> en heeft een aantal nadelen
<JanC> nu ja, binnenkort kunnen we vanalles met btrfs
<JanC> Fedora gaat al hun gebruikers het laten beta-testen, naar het schijnt  ;)
<hansw> is men niet al jaren bezig met btr?
<JanC> uhu
<JanC> btrfs is perfect bruikbaar voor een testsysteem vziw
<JanC> maar je wil er je data of productiesystemen nog niet op  ;)
<hansw> ik kan me nog wel kernel configs voor de geest halen waar ik het kon aanzetten
<JanC> het zit standaard in de Ubuntu kernel
<hansw> en de laatste compile actie is alweer een jaar of tig geleden
<OerHeks> XEN hypervisor support in 11.10
<hansw> hmm, met een nederlander die in mexico woont praten over vlierbessen
<hansw> raer
<OerHeks> oud kruid
<hansw> en erg lekker
<JanC> http://www.annetanne.be/kruidenklets/uit-de-kruidenmand/kruiden-o-z/sambucus-nigra-vlier/ --> om een Ubuntu-gebruikster er bij te betrekken zodat het on-topic blijft...  :P
<hansw> haha
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-04
<K-4U> Hay... Waarom kan ik mijn super toets niet toewijzen aan een snelkoppeling?
<K-4U> Mijn config loopt absoluut niet samen met mijn gnome.. Ik wil sowieso mijn super key toewijzen, dat gaat niet.. En ook mijn knoppen zitten rechts, die wil ik links
<K-4U> een goedenmiddag/avond. Ik ben op zoek naar een manier om mijn super toets(windows dus) te gebruiken als sneltoets. Nu, als ik hem instel en ik duw de toets in, krijg ik gewoon de letter, alsof ik de super toets niet heb ingeduwd
<rulus> bij mij werkt dat hoor K-4U
<K-4U> rulus, dan doe jij iets anders als mij :P
<K-4U> Draai jij gnome-shell?
<rulus> ik heb wel geen Ubuntu, maar wel gnome-shell
<lordievader> 0
<OerHeks> wb
<vancha> goeiemiddag allemaal :)
<OerHeks> hoi vancha
<vancha> ik heb het eindelijk voor elkaar hoor :D
<vancha> ubuntu is geinstalleerd en loopt soepeltjes ^
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<vancha> dus bij deze ff een bedankje aan iedereen ;)
<LizardKings72> is er ook software ala satellite/spacewalk voor ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> En wat doen die twee programma's?
<LizardKings72> deployment van machines, rpm Version control, monitoring.
<LizardKings72> http://spacewalk.redhat.com/
<StefandeVries> Niet dat ik weet, maar ik weet op dat vlak heel weinig.
<OerHeks> uhm, landscape?
<OerHeks> http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<LizardKings72> Ok.. ik ga even lezen..
<LizardKings72> landscape is helaas niet gratis.
<StefandeVries> De broncode van spacewalk is open source. Kan je dat niet gebruiken voor Ubuntu?
<LizardKings72> heb spacewalk/satellite veel gebruikt, maar is echt gemaakt voor RPM's.
<LizardKings72> jah leuk.. je kan het pakket system-config-kickstart installeren onder ubuntu en daarmee een kickstart file maken.
<LizardKings72> Zo kan je een nieuwe server booten van een tftpserver en de machine volledig installeren zonder dat je een toets hoeft te gebruiken.
<OerHeks> preseeding file idd
<LizardKings72> ja preseeding file
<LizardKings72> Ff kijken of er ook pre en post scripts meegegeven kunnen worden.
<JanC> LizardKings72: kijk ook eens naar 'maas'
<LizardKings72> ga ik doen!
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS
<JanC> en http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/orchestration
<JanC> en 'juju' natuurlijk
<LizardKings72> juju is ook een onderdeel van de cloud oplossing toch?
<JanC> idd.
<LizardKings72> Was nog een heel werk om dat allemaal aan de gang te krijgen..
<LizardKings72> Maar dat MAAS dat lijkt me wel wat. Ben het ondertussen aan het downloaden.
<LizardKings72> Dat MAAS is zeker wel grappig. Het is een simpele GUI op cobbler. Binnen 5 minuten staat er een nieuwe machine te draaien.
<koffieboon> zijn er hier mensen die awn geïnstalleerd hebben?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-05
<nicolas> hallo
<nicolas> ik heb een probleem met de MediaTomb UI is disabled. Check your configuration.?????
<nicolas> wat moet ik doen
<OerHeks> nicolas, antwoord #2 > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1618859
<tobias_> goeiemorgen iedereen, ik heb een vraag
<tobias_> als ik wil printen in windows dan kan ik een code intypen en dan gaat hij printen
<tobias_> maar in ubuntu kan ik nergens een veld vinden waar ik een code zou kunnen intypen
<tobias_> heeft iemand een idee hoe dat werkt in libre office?
<trijntje> hey tobias_
<trijntje> wat bedoel je precies met een code intypen om te printen?
<tobias_> ze hebben hier een netwerk printer waarbij leerlingen geen "toestemming" hebben om zelf te printen
<tobias_> dus als je op afdrukken drukt komt er een venster en daar staan tabbladen (in windows) en dan typen ze hun code in
<tobias_> vervolgens kunnen ze printen
<tobias_> in ubuntu kan ik nu dus niet printen vanwege die code, ook zie ik tijdens het afdrukken nergens de mogelijkheid om zoń code in te typen
<trijntje> en die code krijgen ze op hun pc zelf, en niet op de printer?
<tobias_> op hun pc zelf
<trijntje> *die code moeten ze op hun pc zelf invoeren?
<tobias_> jup
<trijntje> en je hebt de printer al wel toegevoegd in ubuntu?
<tobias_> jup, ik kan de printer zien en alles
<trijntje> ik weet het niet, ik heb dat probleem nooit gehad. Ik denk dat je het beste aan de school kan vragen hoe ze dat met die printer doen, misschien is dat iets wat microsoft specifiek is
<trijntje> als je weet welke software ervoor gebruikt wordt kan je mss op internet vinden of daar linux daar ondersteuning voor heeft
<tobias_> heb al gekeken hoe ze dat doen, maar in principe zou ubuntu dat ook moeten kunnen, het is gewoon beveiligd met een wachtwoord :P
<trijntje> en heb je bij het configureren van de printer ingesteld dat die een wachtwoord gebruikt?
<tobias_> bij de eigenschappen van de printer staan wel 3 soorten codes die ik kan gebruiken, maar daar kan ik slechts kiezen uit nummers als 1001 1002 1003 en 1004
<tobias_> dat niet
<tobias_> ik ga eens even kijken
<tobias_> zie al wat opties staan :P
<tobias_> als hij het nu doet ga ik je heel erg bedanken, want ik wil hier geen minuut meer blijven eerlijk gezegd haha
<tobias_> nee, tijdens het afdrukken nog steeds geen optie om een wachtwoord in te voeren
<trijntje> en als je een gewoon tekstbestand probeert af te drukken? Dus gewoon 'test test' in gedit typen en dat proberen te printen
<tobias_> daar wel
<tobias_> hoewel hij er nog niet uit komt rollen, even kijken..
<trijntje> dat klinkt dus alsof openoffic niet het printprogramma van ubuntu gebruikt maar zelf iets doet. Kan je je bestand naar pdf exporteren en proberen het met evince te printen?
<tobias_> ook gedit staat me niet toe om een code in te voeren
<tobias_> ik ga de printer eevn opnieuw in ubuntu toevoegen
<tobias_> kijken of het iets anders wordt..
<tobias_> het leuke is, ik kan heel veel verbindingsmogelijkheden kiezen
<tobias_> bijv PASSTHRU
<tobias_> t zegt me eerlijk gezegd helemaal niets
<trijntje> mij ook niet, weet iemand anders hier hoe je zo'n printer in moet stellen?
<Prosoft> hallo
<piet> hallo
<trijntje> hey piet
<piet> ik
<piet> heb eenv raag
<piet> vraag
<trijntje> vraag maar raak
<piet> haha
<piet> hoe
<piet> kan ik
<piet> ubuntu
<piet> verbeteren
<trijntje> (op 1 regel als het kan)
<piet> dat ik
<piet> er een eigen versie van kan maken
<piet> dat kan toch via ubuntu
<piet> ?
<trijntje> ja, dat kan
<piet> hoe doe ik dat dan kan u me opweg helpen
<trijntje> hangt er vanaf wat je aan wilt passen, maar je hebt wel wat technische kennis nodig
<piet> ja dat snap ik ik heb een eigen website kijk maar www.prosoft81.tk ik weet er wel wat van af
<piet> de start balk
<piet> die nu aan de zij kant staat wil ik een soort windows van maken
<piet> dat kan toch wel ?
<trijntje> nee, in unity kan je de balk niet aanpassen
<piet> ok jammer
<piet> het is
<piet> echt handig dat dit bestaat
<trijntje> als je een linux wilt die op windows lijkt kan je Zorin linux proberen
<piet> ok zal ik doen dank je wel alvast doeg
<piet> doeg
<trijntje> doei
<szal> piet: een beetje weiniger vaak Enter drukken doet 't meestal ook ^^
<sam____> anyone help for realplayer
<tchlr> Wie kan me helpen, problemen na installatie 12.04
<Luckiboy> vertel het maar :)
<tchlr> Het scherm blijft zwart, start niet meer op.
<Luckiboy> dat is vervelend
<tchlr> DVD speler leest niet meer de installatie cd of de recovery van win7
<Luckiboy> Is je BIOS goed ingesteld?
<tchlr> Wat moet daar aan doen?
<Luckiboy> Je boot volgorde
<Luckiboy> Dat kan verklaren dat je windows cd niet opstart
<JapyDooge> 17:13 <tchlr> DVD speler leest niet meer de installatie cd of de recovery van win7  <<  ook niet als je bewust boot van CD?
<JapyDooge> wat Luckiboy zegt idd
<tchlr> Hoe kom ik daar in, computer start uit zich zelf op. na het uit doen
<Luckiboy> esc om in de bios te komen
<Luckiboy> of f2 of zoiets
<tchlr> mooi, ga ik proberen. dank je!
<JapyDooge> of delete :)
<JapyDooge> bij Dell systemen is het altijd F2
<JapyDooge> bij heel veel BIOSen van Award en Phoenix is het F10 of Del
<JapyDooge> staat meestal als tekst op je eerste bootscherm
<JapyDooge> ergens in een hoekje
<JapyDooge> 'Press blabla for BIOS Setup' enzo :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-06
<idefix> wat is dat allemaal met die BIND-updates?
<idefix> stilte oftewel "gewoon installeren die handel!"..?
<Innocuous> He heeft iemand hier een ipad?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Innocuous> Werkt dat een beetje samen met ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> Niet bepaald nee.
<StefandeVries> Da's een nadeel.
<Innocuous> Maar hoe vervelend is het?
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik 'm eigenlijk alleen als zelfstandig apparaat.
<StefandeVries> Ik vind het niet vervelend, maar ik gebruik 'm ook niet in combinatie met Ubuntu/XUbuntu
<Innocuous> Een paar jaar geleden heb ik mijn ouders helpen switchen naar Ubuntu, maar nu willen ze een ipad kopen en ik probeer een beetje in te schatten hoeveel problem dat oplevert....
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, synchronisatie van welke soort kan je vergeten.
<StefandeVries> Of het nu gaat om muziek, video's of wat dan ook.
<Innocuous> Maar dat kan toch ook wel via dropbox ofzoiets?
<StefandeVries> Dat werkt gewoon niet.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Maar daar heb je het niet over ;)
<StefandeVries> Met Ubuntu zelf werkt het niet.
<StefandeVries> Als in iTunes-like of drag-and-drop.
<Innocuous> Nee hmmm maar ubuntu naar dropbox en dropbox naar ipad kan natuurlijk wel.. misschien een beetje traag
<StefandeVries> Dat kan uiteraard ja, dat doe ik voor sommige dingen ook, overzetten van pdf's bijvoorbeeld.
<StefandeVries> Traag..dat ligt aan je verbindingssnelheid, over het algemeen gaat het snel genoeg.
<Innocuous> Voor video is het misschien wel aan de trage kant
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Innocuous> Gebruik je Itunes wel eens?
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar wel op de iMac.
<Innocuous> Maar is dat gebruiksvriendelijk?
<StefandeVries> *Ik* vind van wel.
<StefandeVries> Ik had het redelijk snel door, maar het is zwaar. Log.
<Innocuous> Hangt dat niet van de snelheid van je computer af?
<StefandeVries> Ja, zeker, maar zelfs met een 'snelle' computer wil je soms wel eens dat het opschiet.
<StefandeVries> Het kan storend zijn, maar als je eenmaal door de eerste synchronisatie heen bent, is het goed.
<Innocuous> hmmm, dus in een virtualbox wordt dat waarschijnlijk helemaal irritant
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Innocuous> Nou ja dank voor je tijd StefandeVries!
<StefandeVries> Nou, je kunt de iPad ook via WiFi synchroniseren, maar dat werkt niet via VirtualBox.
<StefandeVries> Daar heb je een Windows-pc of Mac voor nodig.
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan.
<Innocuous> Ok nog één vraag: heb je overwogen om een android tablet te kopen
<StefandeVries> Nee, absoluut niet.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben een groot voorstander van OSS
<StefandeVries> MAar een iPad was voor mij de beste keuze.
<Innocuous> Waarom dan, als ik vragen mag?
<StefandeVries> Ik ben actief uitvoerend muzikant en lees er veel bladmuziek van.
<StefandeVries> Groot scherm, hoge resolutie, goede accuduur, snel bij het bladeren.
<StefandeVries> En het 'werkt' gewoon.
<Innocuous> Hmmm, tja mijn ouders zijn nogal digibeten en daarom denk ik dat ze ook beter af zijn met een ipad
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat past beter.
<StefandeVries> Ik vind het een machtig fijn apparaat.
<Innocuous> Maar als dat betekent dat ik opnieuw windows moet installeren dan heb ik daar weer niet zo veel zin in... ;)
<StefandeVries> (En het staat professioneel, bij uitvoeringen :P)
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat kan ik me voorstellen.
<StefandeVries> We hebben 'toevallig' een Mac, dus de keuze was makkelijk gemaakt.
<Innocuous> Toch jammer, dat Apple linux gebruikers weer in de kou laat staan...
<StefandeVries> Marktwerking, ergens logisch.
<StefandeVries> Dat ze de stap naar Windows gemaakt hebben is ook heel logisch.
<StefandeVries> Groter marktaandeel dan hun eigen systemene.
<StefandeVries> *veel* groter marktaandeel.
<StefandeVries> Jammer is het wel, zeker.
<Innocuous> Op zich snap ik wat je bedoeld met marktaandeel, maar als je het zo bekijkt is er verrassend veel wat wel werkt met of op linux..
<StefandeVries> Dat zijn vaak open-source programma's, of betaalde software.
<StefandeVries> Innocuous: wat je ook koopt, veel plezier ermee. :)
<Innocuous> nou ik niet, mijn ouders dus en ik ben bang dat ik er niet veel plezier aan zal beleven :/
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, in dat geval wens ik je een overwogen keuze toe ;)
<Innocuous> ha dank je!
<corewillem> goedemiddag
<StefandeVries> Hoi corewillem
<corewillem> zit nu op men chromebookje
<corewillem> (laptop met chromium os lime hexxeh er op
<corewillem> flash werkt niet :(
<StefandeVries> Mja, daar verlenen wij hier geen support op, in principe. Maar ik weet er ook niks vanaf. :(
<corewillem> ik weet het vraag hier ook niet om hulp hoor ;)
<corewillem> is geen belangrijke pc hoor :)
<nikis> Ah, hexxeh :D
<nikis> Ik ken die gast.
<corewillem> ah echt ?
<corewillem> kan je hem iets vragen van me ?
<corewillem> hoe ik die flash kan oplossen
<corewillem> vind geen fix
<nikis> Nee, zit niet meer waar hij ooit zat. :)
<corewillem> hoe bedoel je nikis ?
<corewillem> vroeger werkte het wel :( (op zelfde laptop)
<Innocuous> chromium os is wel linux toch?
<corewillem> ja hoor
<nikis> corewillem: kende hem van een bepaalde IRC kanaal, maar daar zit hij niet meer.
<Innocuous> Nou dan is de oplossing, dezelfde als op ubuntu
<corewillem> wat ?
<nikis> een bepaald*
<corewillem> zou me verbazen als iemand dit hier weet goor
<Innocuous> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953796
<corewillem> chrome os zit anders in elkaa
<corewillem> heb hier geen root rechten denk ik
<Innocuous> Tja je moet denk ik downgraden naar flash 11.1.102.63
<Innocuous> Dat moet toch op één of andere manier kunnen
<corewillem> staat denk ik zelfs geen flash op
<StefandeVries> waarvoor heb je Flash nodig?
<corewillem> vroeger wel maar nu niet meer is blijkbaar probleem laatste tijd
<corewillem> youtube
<corewillem> grooveshark whatever
<StefandeVries> YouTube kan je bekijken in html5
<corewillem> nu werkt ong 1 op 4 youtube video's door html5
<corewillem> meer dan helt doet het niet
<corewillem> hopen dat ik het kan fixen
<corewillem> maar voor de rest wel blij dat ik laptopje kan gebruiken
<Curupira> Hallo daar, ik ben eenbeginner en ik heb twee problemen: Ik heb na de installatie van Ubuntu op mijn laptopje een partitie aangemaakt met de bedoeing mijzelf ruimte te verschaffen voor mijn data. Maar die partitie s nu niet toegankelijk voor mij. Alleen root heeft daar nu rechten. Hoe krijg ik er toegang toe?
<OerHeks> hiervoor gebruik je sudo om rechten te verkrijgen, of je veranderd de ownership=eigenaar
<corewillem> #ubuntu-nl-offtopi
<corewillem> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Curupira> Mijn tweede probleem betreft een Tower waarop ik netwerktoegang wil krijgen door middel van een USB netwerkadapter, de WIS12ABGNX van Samsung.  In Windhoos wordt dat ding natuurlijk meteen herkend maar hoe regel je dat in Ubuntu?
<Curupira> @OerHeks: hoekan je het makkelijksst het ownership van de partitie wijzigen?
<OerHeks> Dat licht eraan wat voor partitie?
<OerHeks> Voor die usb adapter, zoek op welk ID deze heeft> terminal:   lsusb
<Curupira> Een primaire partitie, ext2
<Curupira> @OerHeks: Dit krijg ik terug: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 148f:3572 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT3572 Wireless Adapter
<OerHeks> goede vraag, ralink RT3572 ..
<Curupira> @OerHeks: Ik moet helaas op weg naar mijn cursus. Ik hoop vanavond nog even terug te komen. Vast al bedankt voor je hulp met lsusb. Da's al het eerste handige  commando dat ik hier oppik en dat ik niet meer vergeet. Bibi!
<OerHeks> oke, laters Curupira
<Curupira> @OerHeks: Groet!
<tchlr> hoe kan ik een externe schijf benaderen? ben nieuw
<timo^> als je die aankoppelt, zie je links in de balk een icoontje staan. Klik daarop tchlr
<tchlr> Ik krijg geen icoon? het begint met dash home etc
<timo^> dag linse
<timo^> hoi gd_
<suzy> hi
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<Renan> alguem ae??
<Renan> algum br pra me ajuda??
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-07
<Victor__> Goedemorgen. Ik heb een PowerBook G4. Welke ISO kan ik het beste gebruiken om Ubuntu op te installeren?
<Klompz> heb 12.04 op een cdtje gebrand, maar laptop wil niet doorladen, stopt bij de ubuntu logo, met die load-puntjes eronder. op me andere, deze, laptop gaat ie wel door naar het volgende scherm wwar je ken kiezen tussen laden vanaf cd of install
<Klompz> bekend probleem?
<Klompz> helaas is via usb stick geen optie, heb er nl geen
<JapyDooge> hmm ik heb het wel eens eerder gezien idd, maar da's vrij lang geleden
<JapyDooge> (alsin, het 6.x tijdperk)
<Klompz> hm, en zeker geen oplossing voor ofzo :(
<Klompz> wacht 'ns ff
<Klompz> ik heb een mp3 player, philips ding, zou ik die kunnen gebruiken ipv een cd?
<StefandeVries> Dat zou kunnen ja.
<jpjacobs> nog iemand die last heeft sinds de laatste update van firefox?
<jpjacobs> firefox gebruikt 100% CPU en het duurt lang voor ie reageert wanneer ik van venster wissel
<jpjacobs> echt heel raar. 't is precies alsof het enkel gebeurt als ik van emacs naar firefox switch
<jpjacobs> zou het er iets mee te maken kunnen hebben dat het beide gtk apps zijn (ik gebruik kubuntu)
<jpjacobs> het begint er precies op te lijken dat het de advanced window settings van het emacs venster zijn. (obey geometry = force no, omdat anders het emacs venster elke keer kleiner en kleiner wordt, als in deze bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=252314)
<jpjacobs> iemand ooit al zoiets gezien?
<rulus> probeer anders eens met vim jpjacobs :D
<jpjacobs> ja, als gij vim aan de klap krijgt samen met de matlab debugger, graag
<jpjacobs> en plots etc natuurlijk ook
<rulus> het was een mopke :(
<rulus> helaas kan ik u niet helpen
<jpjacobs> 'k zou ook liever vim gebruiken :/
<rulus> ah k :P
<jpjacobs> 't is best wel cool, die matlab.el die ik probeer, maar ergens zit er een gigantisch memory lek in dat alles doet bevriezen na een paar minuten...
<rulus> oei, da's niet handig
<jpjacobs> dit is echt het vreemdste wat ik ooit heb meegemaakt
<jpjacobs> dat 1 programma op zen bek gaat, ok, maar dat er 2 zijn die elkaar zó beinvloeden .... vreemd
<smile> bye :)
<newby> goeienavond allamaal
<newby> ik ben op zoek naar een specialist voor een "reddingsoperatie"
<OerHeks> hallo newby, nou dat klinkt ernstig.
<newby> kun je wel stellen ja....
<newby> ik was lekker aan het werken en met mijn stomme kop doe ik het volgende:
<newby> sudo chmod -R 770 /
<OerHeks> backup je data en herinstall, lijkt me de kortste weg. uitzoeken wie/wat/waar/welke file is een heel gedoe.
<newby> Ja dat was mijn eerste ingeving, maar ik kan nergens meer bij
<newby> ik kan zelfs niet meer inloggen
<OerHeks> oke, je kan met de live cd de drive mounten, en daarmee backuppen op een externe hdd o.i.d.
<newby> ok, ik heb die cd er nu inzitten en geprobeerd een rescue te doen, maar daar kom ik ook niet veel wijs uit...ik zal eens rebooten en dan vanaf cd starten
<newby> mmm, ik heb geen "live" optie  alleen installeer opties:  ps We hebben het over Ubuntu server ik weet niet of dat verschil maakt
<OerHeks> aj ja, server heeft geen live
<OerHeks> download dan even de ubuntu 10.04 of 12.04 iso
<newby> die heb ik hier al staan, 10.04 desktop versie... bedoe je die?
<OerHeks> kan ook, prima
<OerHeks> Je hebt hoop ik geen encrypted home gebruikt?
<newby> ff branden dan...
<newby> pfff... dat durf ik niet zo te zeggen.... ik heb het wel voobij zien komen...
<OerHeks> Klopt, het is een optie tijdens install.
<newby> Ik wil eigenlijk maar een paar dingen redden... voor de nieuwe install
<newby> 1. Mijn SAMBA instellingen 2. Mijn HTTPD.CONF en 1 dir /shares/ (en dat is een gemounte disk) en mijn fstab instellingen
<newby> dan doe ik morgen wel een nieuwe install
<newby> ps: waar kom je ergens vandaan als ik vragen mag?
<OerHeks> dus /etc/samba/smb.conf  en /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<OerHeks> Ik zit in Haarlem :-)
<newby> yep  en de fstab..  Oosterhout hier... net boven Breda
<newby> ok cd is klaar ga ff opnieuw booten
<newby> nieuwe status:  Ik krijg ineens een recovery scherm en ben nu als root
<newby> ingelogd.
<OerHeks> oude install of iso ?
<newby> dit is het recovery scherm van de server zelf, dus oude install.
<newby> Ik zie dat alles er nog is, en dat de rechten niet allemaal op 770 staan
<OerHeks> waar stond je toen je die opdracht gaf?
<OerHeks> in ~/  ?
<newby> in een dir op de gemounte /shares/ schijf. Wat ik nog niet verteld heb is dat wel besefte wat ik deed en in paniek heb ik na 10 seconden ofzo de server uitgezet want op CTRL X reageerde ie niet
<OerHeks> oke. dan die share checken ..
<newby> dit alles vanauit een terminal window op mijn mac
<newby> idd, op die share dir is bijna alles op 770 gezet. Wat vreemd is dat ik niet in kan loggen in de normale opstart
<newby> ik zal mijn homedir eens checken
<newby> daar is nog niet alles op 770 gezet... vereemd..
<OerHeks> je kan je data redden, iig
<newby> ja gelukkig wel.... pfff   daar staat maanden werk op....
<newby> ik zal eens rebooten en kijken wat ie nu doet...
<OerHeks> voordat je gaat prutsen, maak een backup, dat kan nooit kwaad.
<newby> ja idd
<newby> ik kan nog steeds niet inloggen: Unubale to cd to /home/johan  dat is dan weer raar??
<newby> maar ik kan er met een root account op om e.e.a. te backuppen en dan zal ik morgen wel een reinstall doen.
<newby> maar logische wijs zou ik toch die /shares/ schijf moeten kunnen bereiken als root?
<OerHeks> ja, die shares wel. maar ik denk dat er files veranderd zijn die daarvoor nodig zijn. precies durf ik het niet te zeggen ..
<newby> idd ik vermoed dat ook....  Mooie uitdaging voor morgen... Ik mag er om 4.15 uur uit dus ga ik nu maar eens slapen.. haha Alvast bedankt voor de hulp tot zover
<OerHeks> succes !
<newby> tnx
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-08
<Knightwise> goeiemorgen !
<debackerstefan> is er iemand weet hoe ik een gma3600 (intel) schermkaart goed werkend krijg in ubuntu 12.06
<debackerstefan> nog niet goed wakker: ubuntu 12.04
<debackerstefan> die kaart zit in bijna alle nieuwe netbooks
<ben-oni> hello
<ben-oni> I have a question
<ben-oni> I have a problem with my sound
<fridd> Hoi, ik heb zojuist ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd maar op de een of andere manier is er een quota op mijn homedir gezet...
<rulus> dat lijkt me vreemd
<fridd> tijdens de installatie gekozen voor een partitie met 400 gb ruimte, en m'n homedir heeft maar 20 gekregen
<rulus> je hebt een aparte /home partitie?
<fridd> geen idee, heb geen custom partitioning gedaan
<rulus> je kan dat zien in het 'processenbeheer'
<fridd> waar vind ik dat in het engels?
<rulus> ttz. gnome-system-monitor
<fridd> k
<fridd> /home heeft geen eigen partitie
<fridd> / heeft 19 gb, /media/<serienummer> heeft 392
<fridd> als dat de default installatie is moet ik misschien toch maar handmatig partitioneren..
<rulus> ah, dan staat je systeem helemaal op één partitie van 19 gb blijkbaar
<rulus> wat staat er nog op je schijf?
<fridd> windows xp, maar dat is op een weer andere partitie
<fridd> dan heeft hij waarschijnlijk gekozen voor een installatie van 20 gig idd....
<fridd> terwijl ik gezegd heb dat hij alles mag gebruiken
<rulus> hmm
<fridd> ik had winxp + 9.10 erop
<fridd> de installatie vroeg of ik 9.10 wilde vervangen
<fridd> 9.10 had 400 gig
<fridd> ik dacht misschien is het bekend dat de homedir standaard maar 20 gig krijgt ofzo, maar dit lijkt gewoon een messup van de installer
<rulus> ja, misschien best toch manueel doen dan
<rulus> ik doe eigenlijk altijd manueel, dan weet je zeker dat 't goed is :P
<fridd> en is het normaal dat er constant crashes van colord zijn? :P
<rulus> wat niet wegneemt dat het zou moeten werken natuurlijk
<rulus> geen idee
<rulus> normaal lijkt me dat niet
<fridd> hehe ja misschien had ik dat ook maar moeten doen.. heb ik bij 9.10 ook gedaan maar ik dacht hij zal wel slim genoeg zijn
<fridd> kan colord er veilig af?
<fridd> voordat ik een kritiek core ding verwijder
<rulus> dat denk ik wel
<rulus> normaal kan dat niet; dependencies verhinderen dat hopelijk :)
<fridd> nouja, verhinderen
<fridd> die deinstalleert ie dan mssn gewoon mee
<rulus> hier kan ik die samen met gnome-color-manager wegmikken
<rulus> ja, even opletten dan dus
<fridd> k, thanks
<rulus> als hij je hele systeem mee wil verwijderen is het niet goed ;)
<fridd> dan zal ik alles opnieuw installeren
<fridd> bedankt voor de hulp :)
<rulus> succes ermee :)
<rulus> of ja
<rulus> wat staat er op die /media schijf?
<rulus> want je kan daar misschien je /home van maken he
<fridd> van 390 gig?
<fridd> daar staat helemaal niks op, dat is het stomme
<fridd> is ook een partitie die de setup heeft aangemaakt trouwens
<rulus> wel, maak daar dan je /home van en verander je /etc/fstab
<rulus> moet je niet opnieuw installeren
<fridd> er staan 2 regels in fstab
<fridd> swap
<fridd> en /
<rulus> daar moet dan nog eentje bij voor /home
<rulus> dus je doet iets als: sudo cp -av /home/* /media/<serienummer>/
<rulus> best wel in recovery mode eigenlijk
<fridd> reinstall is denk ik makkelijker
<fridd> vast niet sneller
<rulus> en dan voeg je een mountpunt bij voor /home in /etc/fstab
<rulus> makkelijker is het idd wel :)
<fridd> maar wel makkelijker voor me :P
<fridd> en de setup is nog vrijwel clean
<fridd> dus weinig verlies
<rulus> ja, dan maakt het niet zoveel uit idd
<fridd> maar bedankt voor de suggestie :}
<rulus> yw :)
<smile-druk> bye :)
<smile-druk> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-09
<Leentje_> hoi
<Leentje_> Iemand hier?
<idefix> hoi
<idefix> hoe maak je een stripe through ?
<idefix> -0 bovenop elkaar?
<idefix> je weet wel om 27,027027027027027027027 etc. wat compacter weer te geven..
<idefix> jullie weten het niet..
<idefix> waarom is het zo dat je sommige updates niet kan ontvinken?
<corewillem> pff heb een probleem
<corewillem> ik probeer nog altijd xubuntu op men volledige laptop zetten
<corewillem> maar dan krijg ik altijd input/output error during write on /dev/sda
<corewillem> iemand die me kan helpen ?µ
<corewillem> en als ik in gparted probeer aan te maken zegt hij dit
<corewillem> a partition table iq required before partitons can be added to creatte a new partitation table choose themenu item device  create partition table
<corewillem> dan maak ik de defeault (ms-dos)
<corewillem> en dan zegt  het error while creating partition table
<idefix> heb neug neuit van mi leem nlaptop hâd
<idefix> als je je haar uittrekt groeit het dan ooit nog terug? in de follikels of zo?
<corewillem> kweeni
<corewillem> mr zou heel graag laptopke aan praat krijge, :(
<idefix> gewoon rustig kijken, wat vraagt 'ie, wat hebi k
<idefix> !gparted
<corewillem> lees boven me
<idefix> kunnen we niet gewoon de !-bot van #ubuntu zelf hieer naar toe halen?
<corewillem> de hele uitleg
<idefix> wat is een partition table iq?
<corewillem> iq ?
<corewillem> typfout
<idefix> wat?
<corewillem> iq hoorde er niet bij
<corewillem> het is gewoon parition table
<idefix> partition
<corewillem> jaja
<idefix> of bestaat er ook zoiets als een parition table, corewillem?
<corewillem> idefix niet beginnen over spellig
<corewillem> spelling
<corewillem> eve boot repair disk dan maar is proberen
<idefix> houden jullie ook zo van scrabble?
<corewillem> nee
<corewillem> install zoveel staat op
<corewillem> ik denk dat het  nu lukt
<idefix> opscheppen is niet zo goed
<idefix> tenzij het gezond eten is
<idefix> maar anders denkt iedereen dat je arrogant bent
<idefix> waarom zijn sommige updates "important security updates" en anderen "recommended updates"? Is de één belangrijker dan de andere?
<corewillem> inderdaad
<corewillem> sommige updates zijn minder belangrijk dan andere
<idefix> maar je kan ze nooit deselecteren voorgoed
<idefix> corewillem?
<corewillem> wat ?
<idefix> je kan de updates nooit voorgoed deselecteren/verwijderen, waarom is dat?
<jemark> idefix: important is belangrijker
<jemark> idefix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<OerHeks> pinning ..
<Solvius> hallo
<Solvius> iemand online ?
<Solvius> ik heb een vraagje :)
<timo^> dat mag
<Solvius> dan k je :)
<Solvius> ik heb net voor het eerst ubuntu geinstalleerd
<Solvius> en toen spotnet daarop geinstalleerd, maar ik kan het helemaal niet terug vinden?
<timo^> probeer eens ALT+F2 en dan 'spotnet' intikken?
<Solvius> ok effekes proberen
<Solvius> hij zegt history en daaronder spotnet, doet niks
<Solvius> er staat wel een icoontje met tandwielen, maar doet niks
<timo^> hmmz
<timo^> momentje
<Solvius> ik heb het geinstalleerd via het softwarecenter, de ubuntu versie van spotnet
<timo^> volgens mij is het dan ALT+F2 en dan spotweb
<Solvius> effe proberen
<Solvius> niks
<Solvius> results, icoontje met tandwielen en spotweb eronder, doet niks
<timo^> en in het ubuntu icoontje rechtsboven zoeken?
<timo^> wacht
<timo^> CTRL+ALT+T en dan 'sudo apt-get install spotweb' inkloppen
<timo^> :)
<Solvius> pardon ?
<timo^> intikken
<Solvius> ik zit hier even over na te denken
<Solvius> ik heb ubuntu naast windows zeven geinstalleerd op de c schijf
<Solvius> hoe krijg ik het er weer af ? :P
<timo^> sudo apt-get remove spotweb :P
<Solvius> nee ubuntu lol
<Solvius> en toen was het stil :)
<timo^> oh
<timo^> sorry
<trijntje> je moet dan eerst ubuntu verwijderen, en daarna de windows bootloader herstellen
<Solvius> my god waar ben ik aan begonnen
<timo^> je verwijdert ubuntu door de partitie van ubuntu te verwijderen, en dan met de herstel cd de bootloader repareren
<Solvius> als de pc opstart vraagt die niet waar ik heen wil, windows op ubuntu, hij start meteen ubuntu op, kan ik dat veranderen ?
<timo^> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub#TOC-Grub-verwijderen-terug-naar-uitsluitend-Windows- om de boel te verwijderen
<Solvius> op = of
<Solvius> bedankt
<trijntje> Solvius: dat klinkt alsof windows er niet meer op staat
<Solvius> ik heb de windows installer gebruikt trijntje
<timo^> owh
<timo^> dan kun je het gewoon via het configuratiescherm verwijderen
<Solvius> in windows ?
<trijntje> ja
<Solvius> :) en hoe kom ik in windows lol :)
<trijntje> als je ubuntu gewoon afsluit hoor je na het opstarten weer voor windows te kunnen kiezen
<trijntje> wat heb je precies gedownload en geinstalleerd, en welke links heb je daarvoor gebruikt?
<Solvius> euhm even kijken
<Solvius> via de nederlandse site van ubuntu
<Solvius> dan staat daar downloaden 64 versie en daaronder een link naar de windows installer
<Solvius> die heb ik gebruikt
<Solvius> en daarna install :)
<Solvius> werkte perfect, totdat hij opstartte en de keuze mogelijkheid helemaal oversloeg maar meteen ubuntu opstartte
<Solvius> ubuntu werkt verder volgens plan, denk ik, alleen toen ik spotnet installeerde kon ik dat helemaal niet meer terug vinden
<Solvius> en daar baal ik wel een beetje van
<Solvius> gewoon installeren en gebruiken, dat dacht ik, maar dat is dus niet zo
<trijntje> dat is wel vreemd hoor
<trijntje> je installeert het als programma inder windows, en windows is ook verantwoordelijk voor het laten kiezen
<trijntje> tijdens het opstarten
<corewillem> in wubi  ?
<Solvius> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/download/desktop deze link
<corewillem> in wubi  ?
<corewillem> oei sry 2 ker
<corewillem> was niet bedoeling
<Solvius> wat is wubi ? :)
<corewillem> heb je het als een programma geinstalleert ''in windows"
<Solvius> deze link op die pagina van ubuntu: U kunt ook gebruik maken van het installatieprogramma voor Windows
<corewillem> ah oke
<corewillem> en bij het opstarten boot hij direct naar windows ?
<Solvius> :)
<corewillem> of naar ubuntu
<Solvius> nee naar ubuntu
<corewillem> oke
<trijntje> https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/185938
<corewillem> heb je toevallig een windows recover /install cd
<Solvius> ik heb alles :)
<corewillem> ik weet niet zeker of het gaat werken
<corewillem> maar je kan toch opstartherstel doen in die krengen ?
<Solvius> oh wacht nee, das niet nodig, ik format gewoon de boel wel en installeer win er weer op als het echt moet
<corewillem> dat moet niet perse
<corewillem> normaal zou je terug in windows moeten kunnen als je opstartherstel doet
<Solvius> ik zit hier nog even over na te denken hoor
<corewillem> hoe bedoel je ?
<Solvius> ik wil spotnet installeren, dat doe ik, en dan ik die niet gebruiken hmmm
<corewillem> wtat is spotnet
<Solvius> net zoiets als FTD
<Solvius> alleen spotnet gaat meteen de servers op en download het
<corewillem> ah
<corewillem> en  hoe had je dat geinstalleerd ?
<Solvius> ik heb dat progje geinstalleerd maar ubuntu geeft er geen enkele verwijzing naar
<Solvius> via software center
<corewillem> via terminal , software centrum,package manager
<corewillem> ah
<corewillem> raar
<Solvius> yup :)
<trijntje> Solvius: spotweb?
<corewillem> ik zal even zelf proberen wacht
<Solvius> spotweb, spotnet, ik ga effe kijken
<corewillem> ik vind aleen spotweb
<Solvius> http://www.spot-net.nl/spotlite/
<Solvius> lol spotlite :)
<Solvius> doet ook niks
<Solvius> goed dit gaat me pet te boven
<trijntje> Solvius: heb je die zelf ergen van gedownload?
<Solvius> ik installeer iets en het is weg lol
<Solvius> ja van die link
<trijntje> dat is de windows manier, niet de linux manier ;)
<Solvius> er staat spotlite voor ubuntu
<Solvius> rechts op de page
<trijntje> als je sofware wilt installeren kan dat direct via het sofwarecentrum
<corewillem> of via package manager
<trijntje> zelf dingen downloaden is meestal niet nodig
<Solvius> ok
<Solvius> hmmmm, handen haar en zo lol :P
<trijntje> het is even wennen:P
<corewillem> en dan werkt het zalig
<trijntje> de download op die website is sowieso voor een verouderde versie van ubuntu
<Solvius> ahaaa
<trijntje> dus ik zou zeggen, probeer spotweb via het softwarecentrum te installeren, en kijk hoe dat bevalt
<Solvius> ik ben al aan het zoeken hoe dat werkt :)
<trijntje> dan krijg je ook meteen automatisch updates etc voor het programma etc, en je weet zeker dat er geen virus oid in zit
<corewillem> euhm virusen op linux trijntje
<Solvius> ok, helaas kan ik niet vinden hoe dat werkt
<corewillem> dan moet je al serieus je bst doen
<corewillem> ik denk niet dat iets in software center virusen heeft
<Solvius> corewillem, met mijn kennis van zaken lukt me dat best wel :P
<corewillem> is toch gecontroleerd door canonical
<corewillem> haha :)
<Solvius> hoe installeer ik dat via dat centrum dan ? of staan alle programmas er al in die erzijn ?
<corewillem> gewoon naam van programma intikke
<trijntje> ja, er staan iets van 60.000 programma's in geloof ik
<trijntje> corewillem: als je mensen zo ver kunt krijgen om iets van jouw website te installeren kan je alles doen. Ook nare dingen
<Solvius> spotweb vind die :)
<Solvius> huh, er springt een boodschap op voor een mysql server ?
<corewillem> ja maar in software center ?
<corewillem> denk ik niet  dat je virussen gaat heben
<Solvius> yup, hij wil spotweb confifureren
<trijntje> corewillem: nee, dat was juist mijn punt. Geen virussen etc als je via het softwarecentrum installeert
<corewillem> ah oke :)
<Solvius> moet ik nu ook weer een newsreader installeren ?
<trijntje> als je wilt ;)
<Solvius> ok, staat geinstalleerd en hoe start ik het nou op ?
<trijntje> op de windows toets drukken en de naam van het programma typen
<Solvius> thnx, het werkt :)
<Solvius> af en toe wordt alles grijs en kan ik niks meer lol
<trijntje> ouwe pc?
<Solvius> intel i 5 quadcore
<Solvius> ok, 3 jaar oud of zo :P
<Solvius> gamemaker werkt dat ook op ubuntu ?
<JanC> wat zegt de maker ervan?
<Solvius> effe kijken, tis wel wennen dit
<Solvius> nope
<Solvius> werkt niet op ubuntu, hij vind hem niet
<JanC> Solvius: is dat iets wat je gekocht hebt ergens, of wat?
<JanC> Solvius: http://alstaffieri.com/gamemaker.html ?
<JanC> of http://www.yoyogames.com/gamemaker ?
<Solvius> yoy games ja JanC
<Solvius> yoyo games
<rulus> jojo zou normaal ook moeten werken zonder Ubuntu
<rulus> (flauw :P)
<Solvius> yup flauw
<Solvius> ik ga ubuntu er weer af knikkeren
<JanC> Solvius: sommige versies zouden moeten werken via Wine
<Solvius> helemaal niet gebruiksvriendelijk en totaal niet doorzichtig
<Solvius> het ga jullie goed
<JanC> eh
<StefandeVries> Oké, doei!
<idefix> dat was dus een beetje laat, StefandeVries..
<idefix> ik ga even uit de lucht
<jemark> hallo
<MichaelTel> Hoi
<oer> :-)
<smile> bye :)
<oer> ja
<jemark> hi Cugel
<Cugel> Dag jemark
<t-t-t-t-t-timo^> dag jemark
<Cugel> Dag jemark
<SandmanNLD> Goedenavond
<trijntje> hoi
<SandmanNLD> Vraag... Mijn USB stick word niet meer herkent... Wat 2 dagen geleden nog wel anders was
<SandmanNLD> iemand een tip?
<trijntje> je kan in een terminal (ctrl + alt + t) dmesg uitvoeren, misschien staat daar iets tussen
<SandmanNLD> Ai...
<SandmanNLD> dat zegt mijn bijzonder weinig als nieuwe linux gebruiker :)
<SandmanNLD> terminal geeft bijzonder veel info
<trijntje> ja, je kan het beste de usb opnieuw inpluggen, en dan de onderste paar regels bekijken
<trijntje> (fysiek opnieuw inpluggen)
<SandmanNLD> opnieuw ingeplug....
<SandmanNLD> geen succes
<trijntje> nee, maar dan weer dmesg uitvoeren en kijken wat er uit komt
<SandmanNLD> ik probeer het via gparted
<SandmanNLD> welke bestand type moet je opgeven eigenlijk?
<SandmanNLD> ext2 ext 4 fat32?
<trijntje> fat32 is het makkelijkste, dan werkt de stick ook op windows
<trijntje> (je bent dna natuurlijk wel alle data kwijt)
<SandmanNLD> is ook nodig voor windows
<SandmanNLD> en met playstation3 moet hem ook kunnen lezen
<trijntje> fat32 lijkt me het beste
<SandmanNLD> en hij werkt weer :D
<SandmanNLD> thnx voor de info
<trijntje> dat is mooi, graag gedaan
<oer> volgende keer gewoon rm /
<oer> :P
<SandmanNLD> Weet ik dat ook weer
<SandmanNLD> ik als Linux n00b
<oer> doe maar niet
<oer> !!
<oer> dat is echt heul gevaarlijk
<oer> !!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-10
<tchlr> Hallo mensen, wie kan me vertellen waarom de computer moeilijk opstart. ik moet de computer zeker 5 a 6 keer aan / uit doen. En dan...ja...het paarse schermpje. waar kan dat aan liggen?
<trijntje> he tchlr
<trijntje> *hey
<trijntje> hoe oud is die computer?
<tchlr> Een HP van 2008
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu staat er op?
<tchlr> Met win7 was dast niet het geval. Hij moet ze opstart info van de harde schijf halen. moet ik de bios nog iets extra veranderen?
<tchlr> versie 12.04
<trijntje> wat gaat er precies fout bij het opstarten. Wat zie je precies?
<jemark> tchlr: blijft de pc hangen? Ik raad aan een diagnostics cd te gebuiken en een hardware/memory diagnostics uitvoeren.
<jemark> tchlr: gebruik een live cd of start op met een usb key
<ringo32> hallo, heb pas mijn ubuntu 12.04 herinstalleerd nu installeer ik wine ook opnieuw in, installeren is ok, alleen het spel zelf starten is niet ok... heeft iemand een idee waar kan zoeken?
<ringo32> playonlinux werkte ook niet echtop
<Luckiboy> Niet alle games werken onder wine hè, welk spel probeer je te spelen?
<ringo32> football manager 2006 of 2010 , zover ik weet werkte 2006 na xubuntu 12
<ringo32> nu gewoon unity
<ringo32> onder playonlinux was wel een installer voor fm2010
<Luckiboy> en op de site van wine, staat er dat ie werkt?
<ringo32> heb altijd met fm2006 gespeeld moet normaal geen probleem zijn?
<ringo32> met dit pc ziet af en toe de dvdrom niet maar dat is een ander probleem waar ik moet zoeken
<ringo32> heb wine 1.4 opgehad en 1.5 maar weinig verschil
<Luckiboy> Als je de game in de terminal uitvoert, wat voor output krijg je dan? Daar staat meestal wat er misgaat
<ringo32> ractive/Football Manager 2006$ wine fm.exe getting server_pid from lock 14985 wine: cannot get pid from lock (lock isn't locked) err:process:start_wineboot failed to start wineboot, err 1359 getting server_pid from lock 14985 wine: cannot get pid from lock (lock isn't locked) ringo@ringo-HP-xw4300-Workstation:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/Sports Interactive/Football Manager 2006$
<Luckiboy> ok, daar kunnen we al heel wat meer mee
<Luckiboy> even kijken
<Luckiboy> hmm, ik kan het niet vinden (en ik gebruik geen wine, dus ik kan ook niks testen)
<Luckiboy> Misschien kan je een topic op het forum openen
<ringo32> ja zal eens zien zie ook geen heldere oplossing... ook terug te vinden bij redhad etc... geen duidelijk andwoord... maargoed, zal playonlinux inzetten kijken voor een oudere versie..
<ringo32> had ik volgens mij ook uitgegooit
<Luckiboy> ok, succes ermee
<ringo32> had ooit eens opgelost maar precies hoe weet ik niet meer,, onder xubuntu werkte die wel, sinds kde desktop in had gezet kreeg ik problemen dus heb ik alles opnieuw moeten doen he.. maar ik ga groetjs ringo
<CasW> Hé, mijn '-toets werkt ineens niet meer in LibreOffice...
<tchlr> Trijntje, ik zie een zwart beeld met een knipperende cursor, that´s it.....
<OerHeks> tchlr, wat voor videokaart gebruik je in die HP?
<tchlr> moet even kijken, ogenblikje...
<OerHeks> als je Nvidia hebt, probeer dan de nomodeset optie > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<tchlr> Voor ubuntu onbekend. het is een on-board grafische kaart.
<OerHeks> onboard .. ik hoop dat je geen VIA chipset hebt met GPU
<tchlr> trijntje het moet iets zijn zoals ¨Onboard Intel® Graphics (128 MB)´´
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-03
<Mickey_> zoooo mooi weer
<Mickey_> die foad is weer bezig geweest
<Mickey_> wat een aardige man, altijd zo stipt en logisch
<Mickey_> een grote aanwinst voor ubuntu
<Mickey_> btw update eens je website, hij is out of date
<John-B_> Vraagje [17:37] <John-B> Ik probeer Ubuntu te installeren op een Asus Terminator Barebone (VIA chipset, VGA onboard) waarin ik een grafische kaart heb geplaatst, PCI-bus, G-gorce Jazz Multimedia (2mb meen ik) [17:39] <John-B> de bovenste regel van het scherm is " fucked up" , kleuren kloppen niet, breedte is plusminus 2/3de van de beeldschermbreedte, terwijl ... de menukeuze opnieuw opstarten " hidden"  rechtsboven zit [17:39] <J
<John-B_> Anyone ?
<John-B_> ok, ga de pci vga nu verwijderen, en de onboard vga gebruiken
<John-B_> ' k Zal dus niet hier terugkeren, maar  .. denk 'r 's  over na, en mail anders ja_broersma@hotmail.com
<lordzett> lo ppl
<CoolePascal> hoi
<ynze> goeden...
<ynze> vraagje  over Skype op ubuntu.
<ynze> die is hier Engelstalig. Is de Nederlandse taal er ook?
<ynze> (zit nu opde pc van pa)
<Luckiboy> ynze: Zover ik weet niet.
<ynze> Ik had al en donkerbruin vermoeden... Maar vraag dit namens pa (nu douchen).
<ynze> thanks!
 * Luckiboy gaat er vandoor.
<ynze> !quit
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-04
<ichat> hi
<ichat> wat met toch wel opvalt is dat  ubuntu-nl.org  niet meer zo erg veel ge-update wordt,    ik zag vandaag wel dat er een nieuw vraag-antwoord systeem bij is gekomen (of heb ik die al die tijd gewoon gemist) maar op de rest na staan er een hoop oude links  van bedrijven die gestopt zijn en ubuntu versies die al meer dan een jaar geleden uitkwamen
 * jelmer zwaait naar ichat
 * ichat zwaart terug naar jelmer 
<zaka165> hello?
<Debian_probleem> Hoi, ik heb debian gebprobeert te booten, alleen is dit mis gegaan, via de command sudo rmdir <bestand> krijg ik dat diotr een readonly file is, via gparted doe tie het niet?
<Luckiboy> Debian_probleem: Dit kanaal biedt hulp voor specifiek Ubuntu, ik denk dat je het beter kunt proberen in #debian-nl
<Luckiboy> Of gewoon #debian als je Engels goed is.
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: pinguy wat ik gebruik is ubuntu 12.10 lts!
<Debian_probleem> En dat is uitgestorven
<Luckiboy> Oh, excuus.
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Geen probleem
<Luckiboy> Wat is je probleem precies? Ik vat hem niet helemaal.
<Debian_probleem> Ik heb gister een usb gehaald
<Debian_probleem> en ik probeerde vandaag via startup disk creator debian er op te zetten dit is mislukt, de usb is 16 gb en nu nog maar negen, ik kan niks meer verwijderen
<Luckiboy> Je kan dus op die USB niks meer verwijderen? Krijg je enige errors?
<Luckiboy> Bv. in Gparted.
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Gparted niet. die doet niks, de tool zelf ook niks en sudo rmdir zegt read only! Moet ik misschien een root sessie nemen?
<Debian_probleem> Ai netsplit, ddos?
<Debian_probleem> Want zo gata het in ubuntu channel ook
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Ik zal gparted nog mals proberen
<Luckiboy> Dat je via sudo rmdir een read-only error krijgt is wel vreemd, normaal gesproken zou root zich daar niets van aan moeten trekken.
<Luckiboy> Misschien werkt sudo rm -rf?
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: wolfez@programming:/media$ cd 790A-E595 wolfez@programming:/media/790A-E595$ sudo rm -rf boot [sudo] password for wolfez:  rm: cannot remove `boot/grub/loopback.cfg': Read-only file system wolfez@programming:/media/790A-E595$
<Luckiboy> Via Gparted gaat het nog steeds niet?
<Debian_probleem> ga ik nu proberen
<Luckiboy> Weet je zeker dat je USB is aangekoppeld?
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Ja want het lampje knipperde wel
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy:  Wacht even hoor
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Ik doe hem er even opnieuw in!
<Luckiboy> Dat zegt niet altijd wat, staat je USB er tussen bij de output van het commando "mount"?
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: root@programming:/media/790A-E595# mount /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexe
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Gparted blijft maar laden en lade
<Luckiboy> Je kan het beter in paste.ubuntu.com gooien, dat is wat overzichtelijker.
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: http://pastie.org/8005963
<Luckiboy> Ik zie je usb er niet tussen staan, waarschijnlijk is 'ie niet gemount.
<Debian_probleem> Hoe mount ik hem?
<Luckiboy> Weet je de naam van je USB? (bijv. /dev/sdb1)
<Debian_probleem> kan ik dat in de map /media zien?
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Want dan heet is: /media/790A-E595
<Luckiboy> Nee, daarvoor moet je in bv. Gparted zitten.
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Shit, die blijft maar laden...
<Luckiboy> Eh... Even denken.
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Oke
 * Debian_probleem Voelt zich beetje depri nu, net een nieuwe usb gisteren gekocht :/
<Luckiboy> Zie je hem wel in het schijvenbeheer van Ubuntu?
<Luckiboy> Schijfgereedschap
<Debian_probleem> In nautulus wel
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Hij is inderdaad niet gemount, map beeer vraagt of ik em wil mounten
<Luckiboy> Mount hem eens.
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Ga ik proberen
<Brie> hallo
<Luckiboy> Brie: Debian_probleem heeft nog even hulp nodig, kan je even wachten? :)
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Gebeurt niks?
<Luckiboy> Debian_probleem: voer eens uit in de terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<Brie> ja kan wel even wachtee;)
<Luckiboy> Staat 'ie daar tussen?
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733481/
<ichat> Debian_probleem,   probeer de stick eens niet aan te passen maar in plaats daarvan te formateren
<Luckiboy> Mooi, staat 'ie tussen.
<Debian_probleem> ichat: Al gedaan?
<Debian_probleem> ichat: Heel vaak.
<Luckiboy> Voer nu uit: sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc
<Luckiboy> Dat formateert je USB.
<ichat> dus wat Luckiboy   zegt...
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: root@programming:/media/790A-E595# sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011) mkfs.vfat: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdc' (use -I to override)
<Debian_probleem> ichat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733488/
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733488/
<Debian_probleem> bij files staat er niet meer tussen: mount
<ichat> Debian_probleem,  . hoe ziet de disk er uit onder  parted ?>
<Debian_probleem> ichat: parted?
<Debian_probleem> ichat: In gparted eeft ie nog steeds 5 gb gebruikt en staat er onder flags: boot en lba
<ichat> Luckiboy,    is er een manier om de output van   sudo parted dev/usbstick/  door te sturen naar  pastebinit ?
<ichat> dan zou je moeten kunnen zien of er vorborgen  volumes  of verloren filesystems op staan
<Debian_probleem> ichat: root@programming:/media/790A-E595# mount /dev/sb1/ mount: can't find /dev/sb1/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab werkt ook niet XD
<Debian_probleem> ichat: Ja, de mislukte debian files staan er op
<ichat> dev/sdb1?
<Debian_probleem> ichat: root@programming:/media/790A-E595# mount /dev/sdc1/ mount: can't find /dev/sdc1/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mt
<ichat> en  sudo parted /dev/sdb    ?
<Debian_probleem> ichat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733514/
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733514/
<Debian_probleem> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733514/
<Luckiboy> Waarom sdb? In fdisk staat sdc
<ichat> euh... sorry my mistake
<ichat> moet idd  sdc  zijn
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: root@programming:~# sudo parted /dev/sdc GNU Parted 2.3 Using /dev/sdc Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands. (parted)
<Debian_probleem> ichat: root@programming:~# sudo parted /dev/sdc GNU Parted 2.3 Using /dev/sdc Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands. (parted)
<Luckiboy> Ik heb niet gezegd dat je parted moet gebruiken.
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy:  ichat Wel...
<Luckiboy> Ik zei voer het commando sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc1 eens uit.
<Luckiboy> Heb je dat al gedaan?
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy:  wolfez@programming:/$ sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc1 [sudo] password for wolfez:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for wolfez:  mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011)
<Debian_probleem> en dan stopt ie
<Luckiboy> En mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc?
 * Luckiboy is even weg.
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy: Het zelfde
<Debian_probleem> http://pastie.org/8006067
<Debian_probleem> ho verkeerde
<Debian_probleem> Luckiboy:wolfez@programming:/$ sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc? mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011)
<Debian_probleem> ichat: wolfez@programming:/$ sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc? mkfs.vfat 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011)
<Debian_probleem> Het is geluuk
<Luckiboy> Mooi. :)
<Luckiboy> Volgende. :P
<Luckiboy> Brie?
<Brie> hey
<Brie> ik heb een probleem met de wifi..
<Luckiboy> Je had een probleempje?
<Brie> ik heb sins gisteren ubuntu er op gezet voor me vriendin. omdat windows niet lekker liep.
<Brie> nu draai de laptop perfect.. maar de wifi werkt nog niet.. hoe krijg ik die goed?
<Luckiboy> Het kan zijn dat je de juiste drivers niet hebt geïnstalleerd.
<Brie> en hoe krijg ik die goed dan?
<Luckiboy> Zoek in de dash eens op software & updates.
<Brie> ben niet zo handig met computer dan weet je dat al vast;)
<ichat> Brie,   stap in stop een kabel in je laptop  ;)
<Brie> ichat: hoe denk je dat ik zit..
<ichat> Brie,  right - ;) sorry -
<Brie> luckiboy: als ik software en updates zoek krijg ik niks..
<Brie>  heb gisteren wel alles geupdate. moest iets van 211 updateś doen..
<ichat> bri    zonder de comma's  "sudo  lshw -class network"
<ichat> copieer de uitkomst eens naar paste.ubuntu.com
<Brie> waar moet ik die neer zetten, in de terminal?
<ichat> Brie,   yep
<Brie> *-network                       description: Ethernet interface        product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0        logical name: eth0        version: 01        serial: 00:16:d3:e0:74:21        size: 100Mbit/s        capacity: 1Gbit/s        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm vpd msi 
<Brie> oh srry..
<Brie> heb hem neer gezet;
<Brie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733612/
<ichat> brie even een linkje voor je zoeken
<Brie> oke. was al aan het zoeken op internet. maar ik kom er niet uit? en wat der staat.. ik heb echt geen idee.
<ichat> Brie,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ichat> mijn tip: als je het werkend wilt hebben probeer  eerst    de  mogelijkheid met    broadcom sta   zoals daar beschreven
<Brie> ichat>ik ga even kijken of ik het kan ontcijferen. me engels is niet al te goed.. maar ga even checken
<ichat> Brie,  al gelukt?
<lordzett> lo ppl
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-05
<problems> hello
<problems> for some reason i cant access my flashdrive
<problems> im new to ubuntu and does anybody know what command I should use in terminal to go to my flashdrive folder?
<ichat> iemand hier  ervaring met skype...?   om een of andere reden wil skype geen geluid maken ... dat wil zeggen als ik bijv een txt bericht krijg  of een gebruiker meld zich aan  dan blijft het stil... alleen in gesprekken zelf  werkt het geluid gewoon normaal
<ichat> iemand hier  ervaring met skype...?   om een of andere reden wil skype geen geluid maken ... dat wil zeggen als ik bijv een txt bericht krijg  of een gebruiker meld zich aan  dan blijft het stil... alleen in gesprekken zelf  werkt het geluid gewoon normaal
<OerHeks> heb je 'enable events' wel aanstaan ?
<OerHeks> ow gesprekken wel, dan zou alles moeten werken
<ichat> oerheks ... idd gesprekken wel,   en events staan ook aan,   maar als ik op  test event   klik gebeurd er ook niets
<ichat> oerheks ... idd gesprekken wel,   en events staan ook aan,   maar als ik op  test event   klik gebeurd er ook niets
<ichat> ik weet dat het skype is en dat je er maar niet te veel van moet verwachten maar het wel flink onhandig..
<OerHeks> vreemd, dat werkt hier wel.
<ichat> welke versie?
<OerHeks> ow wacht, ik zit op Kubuntu.
<OerHeks> Ik vergeet dat wel eens :-(
<ichat> ubuntu of kubuntu zou toch niet zo heel veel moeten uitmaken ... of gebruikt kubuntu een ander audio systeem?
<CasW> ichat: Staat Skype niet gedempt bij het geluid? (Dat gesprekken een andere output gebruiken, andere stream, andere ik-weet-niet-hoe-het-te-noemen?)
<OerHeks> Dat zou kunnen met 2 geluidskaarten, dacht ik.
<CasW> Ahja, ik heb het hier ook, dat probleem, bij mij staat het geluid van Skype uit, maar dat van Skype gesprekken niet
<ichat> cash het gaat hier om een laptop zonder extra kaart
<ichat> ik denk dat ik skype eens opnieuw gaan downloaden en kijken of het niet gewoon  fout is gegaan tijdens de installer
<CasW> Bij de geluidsinstellingen, programma's die geluid afspelen, staat Skype twee keer als je een gesprek hebt en als er een ander geluidje afspeelt. Het gesprek staat niet gedempt, de andere geluiden wel.
<debian_probleem> Hoi, ben ik weer
<debian_probleem> Weet iemand of je deze tool ook in ubuntu kan krijgen?
<debian_probleem> http://i.imgur.com/vVlGqSm.png
<StefandeVries> Ja, da's conky.
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: conky, heet hij zo?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<debian_probleem> Oke
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Dan ga ik dat ff installeren
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Bedankt!
<StefandeVries> Sure.
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Ik gebruik de startup creator,  maar als ik luna wil booten pakt hij het bestand niet hoe kan dat?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee.
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: En met branden kan et wel, heb alleen geen cd`s, kan je dit ook handmatig doen?
<debian_probleem> Oh geloof dat ie hem al heeft...
<SinanK> hi
<StefandeVries> Hoi.
<SinanK> heb een vraagje
<SinanK> hoop dat iemand me ermee kan helpen
<SinanK> ik heb namelijk een mounting probleem in ubuntu
<SinanK> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<SinanK> terwijl er 2 nog andere wel worden gemount
<CoolePascal> rechten probleem he
<SinanK> ja maar zelfde settings he
<SinanK> ik mount zeg maar vanuit een lokale server naar mn lokale machine
<SinanK> en 2 andere remote projects worden wel gewoon succesvol gemount
<CoolePascal> hou mount je die zooi ?
<SinanK> heb een shell script ervoor
<SinanK> geschreven zeg maar
<SinanK> en die run ik
<CoolePascal> wat staat daar dfan in
<SinanK> echo 'Mounting BOOT365 to ~/mimbee/boot365.nl from Anna.local'  sudo mount -o soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 anna.local:/home/sinan/mimbee/boot365.nl/www/ ~/mimbee/boot365.nl/  echo 'Mounted BOOT365..'    echo 'Mounting BUURTV to ~/mimbee/buurtv from Anna.local'  sudo mount -o soft,intr,nfsvers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 anna.local:/home/sinan/mimbee/buurtv/www/ ~/mimbee/buurtv/  echo 'Mounted BUURTV..'    echo 'Mounting SPORT-AMERIK
<SinanK> boot365 en buurtv werkt gewoon
<SinanK> met mounten
<SinanK> behalve et laattste
<CoolePascal> bestaan die mappen in je homedir ? heb je er rechten voor ?
<CoolePascal> ben je root
<CoolePascal> ?
<CoolePascal> mag je op die betrreffende bak wel inloggen met nfs
<CoolePascal> ?
<SinanK> of dat mag of niet. waar kan ik dat zien
<SinanK> want blijkbaar mag ik bij de andere 2 mappen wel bij
<CoolePascal> hebben die de zelfde rechten
<SinanK> daar ga ik vanuit. maar waar ik mijn rechten over deze map inzien dan
<SinanK> en de mappen bestaan zowiezo
<CoolePascal> SinanK Assumption is the mother of all fuckups
<SinanK> i know but how do i fix this
<SinanK> :D
<SinanK> ik heb op het internet gezocht en werd er niet wijzer van
<SinanK> omdat er verschillende situaties zijn
<CoolePascal> welnu
<SinanK> nog suggesties ?
<CoolePascal> heb je al eens met de hand geprobeerd op die remote bak in te loggen
<SinanK> dat remote is geen bak maar een map
<SinanK> server: parentmap/3 mappen
<SinanK> lokale machine
<SinanK> lokaal machine: parentmap/2 remotemappen en 1 waarvan ik acces denied krijg
<SinanK> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting anna.local:/home/sinan/mimbee/sportamerika/www/
<SinanK> om preciezer te zijn
<SinanK> :D
<SinanK> ik hoop eg dat iemand een antwoord voor me heeft
<SinanK> of in ieder geval me verder kan helpen
<SinanK> want het is nogal of importance zeg maar :)
<SinanK> iemand ?
<SinanK> eenmaal andermaal :D
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Hoe heete het ook nog maar?
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: doky ofsow?
<StefandeVries> Conky.
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Oh ja..
<StefandeVries> :P
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Dat wist ik wel hoor :P
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Hoe verander ik kleur enzo? Want op die foto wa sie veel mooier, hie ris het een zwarte balk
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat via .conkyrc in je home.
<StefandeVries> Zoek er maar eens op.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt er te veel mee om uit te leggen.
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Ik heb heel dat bestand niet
<Luckiboy> Dan moet je het aanmaken.
<StefandeVries> De zwarte layout die je ziet is de standaard die geladen wordt als je .conkyrc niet hebt.
<StefandeVries> Ik zei ook niet dat je het had, wel dat het zo werkte. :P
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Staan er ook scripts voor op n site? dat je dat n iet hoeft te maken?
<StefandeVries> Vast wel.
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: Heb al een tut
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: http://www.wikihow.com/Configure-Conky
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<debian_probleem> Probing for `Fintek F75375S/SP'...                          No Probing for `Fintek F75387SG/RG'...                         No Probing for `Winbond W83791SD'...                           No Client found at address 0x2e Probing for `Myson MTP008'...                               No Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'...                No Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'...                No Probing for `Natio
<debian_probleem> wat is dit allemaal :P
<debian_probleem> Hoi ichat
<debian_probleem> ichat: Het is gelukt hoor met mn usb
<ichat> debian_probleem,  goed zo
<debian_probleem> ichat: probeer nu conky te ge bruiken
<debian_probleem> ichat: http://pastebin.com/je1HSZRW Duurt lang
<debian_probleem> StefandeVries: http://pastebin.com/je1HSZRW XD
<lordievader> Goede middag
<debian_probleem> Hoi
<ichat> Guest14975,  - problemen met je  /nick name  ?
<debian_probleem> ichat:  Klopt het dat als je iets 45% veranderd je het eigen kan noemen?
<ichat> debian_probleem,  waar heb je het over?
<debian_probleem> ichat: Als je een programma source bemachtigd en je veranderd dat voor 45% mag je het dan eigen noemen>
<ichat> dat hangt af van de orriginele licentie voorwaarden
<debian_probleem> ichat: Oke, maar al sje hem meer dan 55% veranderd, is het toch eigelijk eigen
<ichat> bij een MPL / BSD licentie mag je het eigen noemen zolang je maar  duidelijk aangeeft dat delen ervan  gebaseerd zijn op "code van dat andere project'      bij GPL zijn de regels nog iets strenger
<debian_probleem> ichat: Oke, maar mag ik bijv linux kernel voor 55 % eigen noemen en hem dan verkopen??
<ichat> debian_probleem,  als je hem  99,999999% aanpast    en het orrigeneel is gpl   dan  ben je nog steeds niet vrij om zelf een licentie te kiezen... en bij bsd geld nog steeds de eis tot naamst/bron vermelding
<OerHeks> wat een kul vraag, verkopen ...
<debian_probleem> OerHeks: Mag ik niet nieuwschierig zijn>
<ichat> debian_probleem,  je aanname is dus behoorlijk foutief
<OerHeks> hypothetisch mag je alles verkopen, wat GPL is.
<debian_probleem> OerHeks: Ik wil gewoon weten of ik een code kan nemen en heb uiteindelijk "eigen" kan noemen
<OerHeks> het zal pas eigen zijn, als je de licentie kan veranderen.
<debian_probleem> ichat: Maar hoe bepalen ze of de code gekopierd is, je hebt toch heel veel veranderd.
<ichat> debian_probleem,  daar zijn wel manieren voor  zoals reverse engenereering  bijv...
<debian_probleem> ichat: Dat is toch kopieren en veranderen ofsow? Heb het ergens gelezen, ben alleen beetje vergeet achtig..
<OerHeks> Wat je ook verandert, je dient de broncode mee te leveren bij GPL.
<debian_probleem> OerHeks: En zo niet, wat gebeurt er dan?
<OerHeks> ja duh, ik heb geen glazen bol.
<ichat> debian_probleem,  de vraag is hoe relevant is het voor jouw als ik er een uur voor gaat uittrekken het jee uit te leggen, als je  het alleen maar wilt weten om het weten kun je beter wiki raadplegen en m'n tijd niet verdoen, als je het ECHT wilt weten kun je het aan  meester engelfriet vragen :   http://www.ictrecht.nl  <
<ichat> debian_probleem,  maar als je het echt wilt weten   google  = linksys  gpl  violation     die hebben een redelijke straf gehad waaronder een verkoopverbod in een antal landen
<debian_probleem> ichat: Oke
<debian_probleem> ichat: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/censoring-emacs.nl.html LOL
<debian_probleem> ichat: OerHeks Kan je ook een eigen licentie maken? Dat je ZELF bepaald wat er mag en niet?
<debian_probleem> wb marlinc
<debian_probleem> ichat: Heb je mn bericht nog gelezen?
<ichat> debian_probleem,  over?
<debian_probleem> ichat: [19:01] <debian_probleem> ichat: OerHeks Kan je ook een eigen licentie maken? Dat je ZELF bepaald wat er mag en niet?
<ichat> debian_probleem,  als je handig genoeg bent met wetgeving wel
<ichat> debian_probleem,  maar dan moet je misschien eerst maar eens iets beginnen te ontwikkelen dat de moeite waard is om achter een licentie te verschuilen (en dus niet zozer iets da tje jat van een ander project om het ' eigen'     te maken
<debian_probleem> ichat: ??
<ichat> maar goed ik ben er van weg, eens kijken of ik nog wat te eten kan maken voor zostraks
<OerHeks> eten ..
 * OerHeks rent
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Klopt, maar ben gewoon nieuwschierig naar de achterligende theorien, aangezien wij hier niks over krijgen op school, tewrwijl (persoonlijke menig) het eigelijk wel algemene kennis meot zijn!
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Heksen mogen niet te veel ten he!
<_WolfeZ_> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<Luckiboy> Hoi _WolfeZ_.
<lordievader> Hey _WolfeZ_, Luckiboy
<_WolfeZ_> hey lordievader, Luckiboy
<lordievader> ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Ik denk dta ik python weer ff ga ophalen
<_WolfeZ_> Ff wat herhaling nodig, het zinkt helemaal weg!
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Jij doet toch pyqt ofsow?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Zo af en toe, ja.
<_WolfeZ_> lordzett: Wat is het voordeel? En wat is het nadeel vergeleken met pygtk?
<commandoline> _WolfeZ_: betere cross-platform ondersteuning (mooiere integratie). Meer mogelijkheden (sql, webkit, opengl, etc.). En tegenwoordig QML (hoewel PyQt op dat gebied nog wat achterloopt, PyQt5 is alleen in testversie beschikbaar).
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<_WolfeZ_> Dus het zou handig zijn als ik gewoon qt en python gebruik en c++ met qt(Weinig andere mogelijkheden)
<StefandeVries> C# met WinForms kan ook.
<StefandeVries> Als je niks uit .NET 4.5 gebruikt, draait het daarbij direct op Windows en Linux.
<_WolfeZ_> Denk wel dat ik binnen kort ga beginnen met c# en visual basic, omdat we dat denk ik(bijna 90% zeker) op school(na de middelbaare) ook gana doen apps voor windows :/
<StefandeVries> Niks mis met C#.
<StefandeVries> Met Visual Basic, echter...
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Klopt
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Maar dan ben ik er wel van af, en hoe moeilijk zal het zijn..
<commandoline> hmm, 'In terms of integrating visually with the desktop, we currently ship with a classic Win32 theme. ' (winforms site). Dat vind ik een beetje jammer, anders zou het idd een goede kandidaat zijn.
<_WolfeZ_> Wat ik alleen altijd het probleem vind:
<_WolfeZ_> Ik weet echt niet wat ik moet maken
<commandoline> misschien een leuk open source projectje zoeken om wat mee te prutsen?
<commandoline> open-sourceprojectje bedoel ik. Spatiegebruik :P
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Ja klopt, maar wat.
<_WolfeZ_> Heb al wel iets in gedachten
<_WolfeZ_> VInd het altijd vervelend om nummers en adresen t eonthouden en aangezien ik mn telfoon altijd kwijt ben den ik dara iets voor te gaan maken
<_WolfeZ_> Heb al wel iets gevonden van qt zelf
<_WolfeZ_> Maar wil eerst die code snappen er er wat mee klooien
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Alleen ij is in c++ en ben ng niet echt bezig geweest met qt en c++
<commandoline> na verloop van tijd lees je dat gewoon, omzetten naar PyQt is vooral een kwestie van veel dingen overslaan tijdens het lezen :P
<commandoline> http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4/ <- hier staan wel een paar nuttige PyQt4-voorbeelden.
<commandoline> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF3B88xWOwk <- de workshop die ik laatst heb gegeven over PyQt4, bevat ook een aantal voorbeelden uit de praktijk.
<_WolfeZ_> He youtube geeft steeds melding dat ik plugins mis terwijl ik dat heb aangevinkt tijdens downloaden
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/PythonGuiProgrammeren/Log <- log van het chatkanaal tijdens die workshop.
 * ichat returns*
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Oke, cool
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Maar ga me eerst nog ff rigten op die contacten applicatie
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: En dan in python hem proberen zo klein mogelijk te maken
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Omdat c++ toch nog n best uitgebreide taal is!
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,   in software centrum " Ubuntu restricted extras  " pakket installeren
<commandoline> prima, ik denk alleen dat je aan een aantal van die voorbeelden wel wat hebt bij het maken van dat contactprogje.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<_WolfeZ_> Hoewel ik eerlijk gezegd vind dat dit iets te hoog gegrepen is, maar denk dat ik het zo wel begrijp
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,   van alle linux programeer talen is  python toch wel een van de makkelijkste  en met qt4  moet ook het bouwen van een gui  goed te doen zijn...   kwa moeilijkheis graad  is  .NET  zelfs wat lasstiger
<ichat> (vb.net)
<_WolfeZ_> HUH, het programma slaat dfe addresen niet eens op.
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Klopt.
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Maar als je gtk neemt word het nog simpeler :P
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Schijf zo een programma zelf die wel dingen opslaat, leer je ook gelijk file I/O erbij.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Nee, nog niet, ga eerst deze afmaken, en aanvullen
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,   qt is gemakkelijker te gebruiken op andere dan linux plaftorms  als je ooit tegen windows  of osx of  mobile ossen  aan stoot  heb je met qt4 toch wat meer kansen...  hoe irritant ik dat trouwens ook vind ...
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Denk niet dat qt makelijker is! vor hello world heb je denk ik iets mee rnodig, in gtk is het gtk.window.set_label(gbjdf)
<_WolfeZ_> geloof ik, iets in die richting
<commandoline> ja, maar na hello world is zo ongeveer ieder programma simpeler te schrijven. :P
<commandoline> (is mijn ervaring dan)
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Simpeler weet ik niet, beter mooier en uitgebreider wel!
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,  ik zei niet dat qt makkelijker was ik zei dat het het meer platform onafhankelijk was
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Oke.
 * commandoline zegt dat Qt makkelijker is. ;) Gebaseerd op mijn ervaringen met OpenTeacher, dat sinds kort zowel een Qt als een (basis) GTK interface heeft.
<ichat> commandoline,  cewl
<ichat> euhm  zijn er nu eigenlijk ngo wel eens ubuntu dingen,    op de site zag ik er niet zoveel staan en die er waren waren of vrij oud  (vorrig jaar) of afgelast  ... zijn er al plannen voor na de zomer
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-06
<ichat> goeie smiddaags
<_WolfeZ_> Hey
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,  en al wat verder gekomen met je programma ?
<Mickey> hahaha
<Mickey> ik heb ook een programma
<Mickey> dat heet: dagbesteding voor de minder slimme mensen onder ons
<ichat> Mickey,  kommaan een beetje minder bot mag ook wel
<Mickey> Ik lieg niet...sorry :P
<Mickey> maar je hebt gelijk
 * Mickey kruipt in de hoek
<ichat> Mickey,  waar ben je je dag mee aan het besteden dan?
<Mickey> verpleegsteren
<Mickey> nou ja 1/2 werkdag
<ichat> verpleegsteren?
<Mickey> ja, verpleger
<ichat> wat voor doelgroep?
<Mickey> alround
<ichat> zieken bejaarden  andersdenkenden ?
<Mickey> van psychiatrische patienten tot zieke oudere, ja.
<ichat> hahahahahhahaha -
<ichat> pscychisch-zieke ouderen,   brrrrrr
<_WolfeZ_> ichat  ja beetje, begin de code te begrijpen!
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,  goed zo!
<_WolfeZ_> ichat, ga nu kijken wat de functies "precies" doen, en  wat ik kan weghalen of verbeteren makelijker maken, en dan de code van comments voorzien
<Mickey> ichat: hoezo hahaha?
<ichat> Mickey,  never mind
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,   niet lang en je hebt  hier misschien iets aan https://developers.google.com/+/downloads/
<_WolfeZ_>  ff wat veranderen in mn instellingen hoor!
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Hoe bedoel je met "niet lang"
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,  was een grapje,  ik ergerde me er net aan dat er nog steeds geen 'ofline'   google+ client is  voor ubuntu of welk ander desktop os dan ook
<Mickey> dat jij contributer word _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Haha.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Oke.
<_WolfeZ_> Maare, nee nog niet.
<Mickey> je komt er wel
<ichat> +1
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Hope so
<Mickey> door codeen
<Mickey> coden
<Mickey> that's all to it
<_WolfeZ_> Maar even n qt vraagje
<_WolfeZ_> Als je een project start n qt heb je altijd 4 bestanden
<_WolfeZ_> <project>.pro
<_WolfeZ_> <header>.h
<_WolfeZ_> main.cpp
<_WolfeZ_> en <class>.cpp
<_WolfeZ_> Waar is die main.cpp voor?
<Mickey> ben je nog steeds met gui wrappers bezig?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Nee net weer begonnen
<_WolfeZ_> Heb de laatste tijd alleen maar console gedaan en ge expirimenteerd
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: En n paar simpele tools gemaakt
<Mickey> zoals?
<_WolfeZ_> Ik vergeet bijvoorbeeld altijd hoe je kan uitrekenen wat de prijs inclusief btw is
<_WolfeZ_> dus heb ik via float n btw berekener gemaakt
<_WolfeZ_> Ben gister alleen alle bestanden verloren :/
<_WolfeZ_> hey leoquant
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Ook al kwam ik er veel te laat achter dat ik float moest gebruiken :P
<Mickey> ah daar hadden we het ooit eens over
<Mickey> floats/integers
<Mickey> chars/strings
<_WolfeZ_> chars niet maar de rest wel
<Mickey> oh jawel
<Mickey> daar hadden we het over
<_WolfeZ_> Moet nog steeds ontdekken war char voor staat :P
<Mickey> o-0
<Mickey> een string is een set chars
<Mickey> character
<Mickey> een array van chars
<Mickey> klaas <- is dus een array van 5 chars
<_WolfeZ_> Oh zo
<_WolfeZ_> LOL
<_WolfeZ_> Ben echt dom :P
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Dus rob is een array van 3 chars?
<_WolfeZ_> *Rob
<Mickey> hetzelfde
<Mickey> ja
<Mickey> en dan kan je ook kijken wat voor ascii waarde ze hebben
<Mickey> dus je kan ze converteren naar cijfers en weer terug om mee te spelen
<Mickey> in C.
<Mickey> grappig opdrachtje
<_WolfeZ_> Ja, nee ga ik niet aan beginnen
<_WolfeZ_> Ff kijken of ik het nog weet:
<_WolfeZ_> unsigned is voor negatieve getallen singed voor positief en negatief
<Mickey> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~matuszek/cit591-2001/Assignments/cipher-assignment.html
<_WolfeZ_> float is voor komma getallen
<_WolfeZ_> int = integer n rij bits, bits bestaan uit 8 getallen(geloof k)
<_WolfeZ_> en wat hadden we nog meer?
<Mickey> chars/strings
<Mickey> maar ik weet niet wat je onder 'meer' bedoeld
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Ik ook niet (facepalm)
<Mickey> die opdracht is wel te doen _WolfeZ_
<Mickey> ik zou er eens geod naar kijken
<Mickey> ipv boilerplate code editten
<Mickey> maar ja...ik herhaal mijzelf weer eens
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Oke.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Weet jij nog wat leuke,, simpele open source projectjes.
<Mickey> om mee te doen/
<Mickey> ?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Ehhm, beetje klooien, uitbreiden en vooral van leren(saai mag ook :))
<Mickey> Mag ik eerlijk zijn?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: eehh het leifst wel(Ik bereid me voor!)
<Mickey> Ik denk dat jij gewoon teveel kennis mist om ook maar mee te doen met 1 project
<Mickey> voel je vrij om ergens mee te lezen/kijken, maar ik verwacht niet dat jij iets echt kan toevoegen
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Dat zou kunnen, ik zeg ook niet dat ik wil mee doen
<_WolfeZ_> Maar ben inspiratie loos, weet niet hoe ik de kennis verder moet opbouwen
<Mickey> heb je geld voor een vps?
<Mickey> a 10,- p/m?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Denk niet dat het mag van mn ouders, en ben aan het sparen voor een nieuwe laptop. dus eigelijk niet
<Mickey> Tja vroeger had je van die gedeelde servers
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Hoezo?
<Mickey> er zijn altijd wel dingen die je kan doen
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Weet jij hoe ik het misschien beter kan opbouwen? Dingen die gewoon nodig zijn? Die jij ook hebt gedaan enzo?
<Mickey> Wat meer luisteren naar andere
<Mickey> en vervolgens mijn 'diensten'/kennis aanbieden aan 3e
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Hoe bedoel je "mijn"
<Mickey> ik heb een server gekocht en huur een paar vps'en
<Mickey> dus dat is van mij
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<ichat> Mickey,  was er geen python cursus ooit aangekondigd voor ubuntu-nl?
<ichat> of was die al voorbij
<ichat> trouwens _WolfeZ_   ik vraag me zomaar iets af,    over jouw ' perspectieven,   je bent vrij jong nog  maar wat ben je eigenlijk aan het doen ....  ik bedoel welke school doe je, welke vakken ben je het sterkste in, en heb je al  ideeen over wat voor richting je gaat kiezen (als je dat al niet gedaan hebt)
<Mickey> ichat: ik ben geen ubuntu volger/liefhebber
<Mickey> er zijn bepaalde moralistische breekpunten geweest
<Mickey> ichat: dat donderd toch niet
<Mickey> ik ben ook maar een simpele mbo'er
<ichat> Mickey,  ik vroeg het niet aan jouw ?
<Mickey> nou ik zeg je, wat dondert het
<Mickey> hij doet mbo
<Mickey> als of je daar verder komt dan muisklikken
<ichat> Mickey,  en wat het donderd betreft,   - het donderd ook niet, maar stel dat wolfez  bijv  heel sterk is in alfa vakken dan is programmeren dus een hobbie en niet echt een realistische toekomst ...   dan is het dus ook minder interessant om bijv  veel geld uit te gaan geven aan trainingen of  hulpbronnen    maar stel dat ie heel goed is in wiskunde en techniek,   dan zou het misschien lonen (als hij dat wil) om
<ichat> een voorsprong te nemen
<Mickey> tja
<Mickey> dat klopt
<Mickey> je kan altijd nog sysadminnen
<Mickey> maar ook daar moet je analytisch vermogen voor hebben
<ichat> en trouwens ik heb ook slechts mbo gedaan,   maar ik heb  als windows admin toch redelijk mijn spronren weten te verdinen als   admin van een netwerkje met een  paar dozijn servers,   en iets meer dan 2k  clients  ook op en over zee
<ichat> en dat ging echt wel verder dan wat muisklikjes vooral als netwerk verbindingen alles behalve stabiel waren
<Mickey> oh
<Mickey> toen ze bij mij aan kwamen met mcse en die M$ shizzle haakte ik af
<_WolfeZ_> ichat:  Ik doe nou mavo zit in de 2de emm ben het beste in economie en duits, ik doe de serctor techniek(Wil de opleiding: applicatie ontwikkelaar volgen.) heb eco mpoeten laten vallen omdat ik een "speciaal" duits programma volg;. Maar aangezien ik niet heel goed ben in wiskunde mag ik als ik het niet haal nog terug stappen naar eco
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Mickey Thats it!
<_WolfeZ_> Ik weet dat het nogal onlogisch is: ben slecht in wiskunde en rekenen maar wil toch gewoon programmeren als beroep! En als je erin gelooft kan alles!
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey _WolfeZ_, hoe is het ermee?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Goed hoor! Met jou?
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Wil je nog meer weten?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker, eindelijk weer thuis :)
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Waar bnen je geweest dan?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Uni.
<_WolfeZ_> uni?
<lordievader> Universiteit.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Oh oke
<_WolfeZ_> En nu reageren Mickey  en ichat  Niet meer :/
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Zit je op de  "UNI" dan?
<lordievader> Uni is toch een redelijk veel voorkomende afkorting van universiteit?
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Op de middelbaare niet :)
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Maar je zit dus op de UNi?
<lordievader> Uni = universiteit...
<lordievader> Dus ja ik ga naar de universiteit, als je dat bedoelt.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Ja dat bedoelde k
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Wat studeer je?
<lordievader> Electrical Engineering.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: WOW, snap er geen **** van wat je net zij!
<ichat> sorry was even in gesprek,   _WolfeZ_   wel jammer dat wiskunde je niet zo heel goed ligt  hoe zit het met natuurkunde en techniek
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Elektrotechniek heet het in het Nederlands.
<_WolfeZ_> ehhm
<_WolfeZ_> Natuurkunde is gewoon easy
<_WolfeZ_> Hoewel wij volgend jaar pas bezig gaan met alle stoffen en cellen enzo
<ichat> lordievader,   -  UT?
<_WolfeZ_> Sta geloof ik n negen ofso
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Dus dat zit (nog) goed
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Natuurkunde met stoffen en cellen? Waar is Newton heen?
<lordievader> ichat: Ja.
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,  zolang je zaken als licht / electrischteit  machnistme maar begrijpt ;)  ik had er moeite meee en later liep ik daar soms behoorlijk tegen aan
<ichat> lordievader,   dat is toch wel stof voor laatste jaar  als je op de mavo zit,     ik denk dat wij er ook pas in h4 oid mee te maken hadden
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Vind onze stof die we krijgen eiglijk nog te simpel, we waren bezig met electronen en neuronen, allen dat vond iedereen (helaas) te moeilijk
<_WolfeZ_> Dus zijn we daar mee gestopt :(
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Als je iets moeilijks wil, ga dynamische EM golven bestuderen. Daarvan gaat je hoofd tollen ;)
<lordievader> ichat: Zou kunnen, ik weet niet meer in welk jaar wij dat toen kregen.
<_WolfeZ_> Ehh als ik mn hoofd wil laten tllen neem ik wel pados ofsow
<_WolfeZ_> Maar is wiskunde eigelijk verplicht voor programmeren? Want ben nog niet zo heel veel wiskunde tegen gekomen, of niet opgevat als wiskunde
<Mickey> _WolfeZ_:
<Mickey> er is genoeg op internet
<Mickey> qua online academische shizzle
<Mickey> maar daar zijn ze heel streng
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Hoe bedoel je?\
<_WolfeZ_> Maar waarom is wiskunde nodig bij pogrammeren?
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,   elke cpu bestaat voor  laten we zeggen  30% uit natuurkunde en 60% uit wiskunde en 10% uit  taalwetenschappeen
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, maar echt wiskunde of gewoon rekensommen?
<ichat> DUS  dus hoe meer elementair / lager  je  programmeer taal...    hoe meer last je krijgt van wiskunde
<ichat> lordievader,  als ik het verkeerd inschat gewoon roepen hoor ;)
<_WolfeZ_> ichat: Klopt, dat wel. Maar hoeveel word assembler en bin gebruikt om te programmeren voor gewone desktop apps?
<_WolfeZ_> (compiled bin telt niet :P)
<ichat> voor gewone desktop apps  niet zo veel,,  maar bijv voor  framworks  om programma's int e makeen veel meer
<_WolfeZ_> int?
<_WolfeZ_> bedoel je integers?
<_WolfeZ_> ichat?
<_WolfeZ_> ichat:  hoe bedoel je int?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Is wiskunde nou gewoon echt een groote benodigd heid bij programmeren?
<OerHeks> Gymnastiek of sport is ook belangrijk.
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> en dansen.
<_WolfeZ_> waar slaat dit op?
<OerHeks> teveel met je hoofd werken is niet goed, daarom sport om in balans te komen.
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Oke, maar is wiskunde nou echt heel bellangrijk met programmeren
<OerHeks> Ja, om le leren omgaan met formules
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks: Oke, maar daar hb je toch gewoon kennis voor nodig?
<_WolfeZ_> Dat kan je toch gewooon leren.
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Als je performance echt heel veel uitmaakt wil je wel in assembly programmeren.
 * _WolfeZ_ weet echt niet wat hij moet doen en hoe hij nu verder moet leren met c++
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Ik wil niet eens aan assembly denken :P
<lordievader> Assembly voor de SPARC is nog leuk, x86 is heel veel minder leuk.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Hoe moet ik nu verder gaan leren met c++
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Hoe moet ik dat weten? Ik ken geen c++...
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Wat bedoelde je met:
<_WolfeZ_> [18:11] <Mickey> er is genoeg op internet [18:11] <Mickey> qua online academische shizzle
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Ik denk dingen als de Open Courseware van MIT.
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: En dat is?
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader: Onderwelke categorie valt programmeren?
<Mickey> _WolfeZ_: precies
<Mickey> computer science en dergelijke
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: oke, zal ff kijken
<lordievader> ^ dat.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Heb het gevonden, snap alleen niet helemaal de bedoeling
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-096-introduction-to-c-january-iap-2011/ Dit?
<Mickey> als ik jou was zou ik eerst een computer sciene cursus doen
<Mickey> dus een alg.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-00-introduction-to-computer-science-and-programming-fall-2008/ Deze>
<Mickey> ja, maar dan kan je zoeken naar een cursus in het heden
<Mickey> en aangezien het van academisch niveau is, is het vinden voor jou
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Hoe heb jij leren programmeren?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Want ik zit momenteel ff vast!
<Mickey> ik geef je alle antwoorden
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Hoe bedoel je>
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Klopt het dat pascal joun "mentor"(als ik het zo kan noemen) toen was toen je begon met programmeren?
<Mickey> o.a.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Heeft dat geholpen?
<Mickey> o.a.
<Mickey> leergierigheid is een andere
<Mickey> actief luisteren
<Mickey> enz
<_WolfeZ_> In welk opzicht heeft het geholpen?
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<StefandeVries> Aha.
<_WolfeZ_> hoi StefandeVries
<Mickey> ik elk opzicht
<Mickey> in elk opzicht
<_WolfeZ_> Oke.
<Mickey> maar je moet je antwoord niet in mij vinden, maar in jezelf
<Mickey> en je spanningsboog is 0
<Mickey> Ha StefandeVries
 * _WolfeZ_ vind het best jammer dat hij niet zon "soort" iemand heeft :/
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het mezelf geleerd.
<Mickey> je moest beter luistern _WolfeZ_
<Mickey> Coolepascal denkt nu: de ballen
<Mickey> voor jou, duizen andere
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Oke.
<_WolfeZ_> :/
<Mickey> Sorry, jij vraagt de pijnlijke vragen.
<Mickey> Ik ken jem
<Mickey> hem
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Klopt
<Mickey> lees zijn artikelen
<Mickey> doe een opdracht
<Mickey> en mail hem
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Hoe bedoel je mailen?? Waarvoor?
<_WolfeZ_> n welke artikelen?
<Mickey> I repeat myself
<Mickey> Lees pascal's opdrachten op zijn website
<Mickey> doe er 1 en mail hem voor feedback
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<Mickey> en nee, ze zijn niet makkelijk
<Mickey> en nee, dat is coding ook niet
<StefandeVries> O?
<StefandeVries> Daar hebben we toch Python voor!
<StefandeVries> http://xkcd.com/353/ ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Ik zal mn tijd er in steken! En wat proberen!
<Mickey> ROFL
<Mickey> nou nou _WolfeZ_ , dat ken ik
<_WolfeZ_> Ik ga eerst es beenken hoe ik dit uberhaupt moet aanakken
<StefandeVries> Programmeren doe je eerst op papier.
<_WolfeZ_> Vind opdracht 1 al moeilijk
<_WolfeZ_> Ff mn redhat kladblok en pen pakken, dan ff opschrijven hoe dit moet
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Wat ken je?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: :
<_WolfeZ_> Moet het een gui
<_WolfeZ_> Of mag het in de console?
<Mickey> o-0
<_WolfeZ_> of moet he in console StefandeVries ?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Console toch?
<_WolfeZ_> Aangezien het om een machine gaat..
<StefandeVries> Je denkt toch niet dat Pascal GUI-dingen geeft. :P
<Mickey> ROFL
<Mickey> pascal is going to spank your little ass
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Ik ken pascal amper.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Nee liever niet...
<Mickey> hij zet slechte leerlingen in de hoek.
<_WolfeZ_> Maar eigelijk is dit gewoon een rekenmachine maken
<Mickey> wat is een computeR?
<_WolfeZ_> een rekenmachine die kijkt wat 10011010 betekent enz
<Mickey> vandaag praat ik nog alleen maar in rot 13 met je
<Mickey> Wn qng vf urg
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: st fuy ah gyh]
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey:
<_WolfeZ_> Heb jij die opdrachten ook gedaan
<_WolfeZ_> ?
<_WolfeZ_> ik weet het !
<_WolfeZ_> Het werkt gewoon vis een  int
<_WolfeZ_> int x
<_WolfeZ_> ho bedoel:
<_WolfeZ_> int drop
<StefandeVries> Wat.
<_WolfeZ_> drop = 0.75
<Mickey> o-0
<Mickey> wat is een integer
<Mickey> OMG
<_WolfeZ_> of float drop ofsow
<Mickey> ofsow
<Mickey> computers doen aan ofswo
<_WolfeZ_> of float drop
<_WolfeZ_> drop = 0.75
<StefandeVries> Je mist nog iets.
<_WolfeZ_> ohja het is n komma getal dus is het floar
<_WolfeZ_> float
<Mickey> een cerebri?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: ?
<StefandeVries> Een puntkomma.
<_WolfeZ_> ah stefan...
<StefandeVries> Ja?
<_WolfeZ_> En dan via een simpele min som gewoon uitrekenen hoeveel hij terug krijgt
<_WolfeZ_> Alleen kijken hoe dit aan te paken met de verschilende spoorten
<Mickey> ehh je vraagt je hw op te lossen
<Mickey> no sir, I will not do that.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Hoebedoel je? Ik vraag niks, ik denk gewoon hardop
<StefandeVries> In channel?
<Mickey> gekke geluiden maak je maar op het toilet
<_WolfeZ_> Sorry hoor, heb je er last van?
<_WolfeZ_> Lets open vim
<Mickey> ik vond jou wel iemand voor emacs
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Nee, gewoon vim
<_WolfeZ_> Wouw krijg al error..
<_WolfeZ_> Maar heb dus echt geen idee hoe ik diet via cin zou moeten doen
<StefandeVries> De syntax van een taal leren is een ding.  Leren programmeren is weer een ander ding.
<Mickey> nano is wel wat voor je _WolfeZ_
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: NEE!!!!!!!!! Niet nano!\
<_WolfeZ_> Bah heb haat aan die stomme tekens en combos die je daar moet gebruiken
<StefandeVries> En dat is in vim niet zo?
<Mickey> proest
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Vind die van vim beter... hoef je niet met cntrl te werken
<_WolfeZ_> En ben nu gewend aan vim :)
<Mickey> na 3 dagen?
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey: Ik gebruik sinds python ook al vim
 * _WolfeZ_ gaat op jacht naar eten :)
<Mickey> als je een tweak hebt gemaakt voor PAM kan je die enforcen zonder reboot?
<Mickey> en als ik eens met een vraagje komt, dan geeft niemand antwoord
<commandoline> Mickey: misschien omdat niemand het weet ;)
<Mickey> mooie bedoeling is dat
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat je die niet kan forcen in huidige pam sessie, zoals je samba ook moet herstarten op de server en client
<Mickey> jawel
<Mickey> werkt
<Mickey> werkt direct
<Mickey> )
<Mickey> :P
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<lordievader> Welkom terug _WolfeZ_
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<_WolfeZ_> dankje lordievader
 * _WolfeZ_ is kappot, heeft net rondje of 30 km gefietst :)
 * Mickey moppeld of hij lief moet zijn
<StefandeVries>  Ja.
<lordievader> Ja.
<Mickey> zal ik eens mijn timelapses laten zien op de fiets :P
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<Mickey> why?
<lordievader> Nee.
<Mickey> waarom mag dat nou weer niet
<Mickey> :P
<StefandeVries> Op een vraag kan je twee soorten antwoorden krijgen: het soort dat je wel bevalt en het soort dat je niet bevalt.
<StefandeVries> Suck it up. :P
<Mickey> ;)
<Mickey> hihi
<Mickey> ok ok
<ynze> korte vraag, vandaag.
<ynze> hallo eerst.
<lordievader> Hey ynze, hoe is het ermee?
<ynze> Hoi lordievader! Het is heerlijk.
<ynze> Vooral met luubuntu.
<ynze> lubuntu dus
<ynze> ik gebruik nu de gmail...
<ynze> maar wi iets eenvoudigers.
<ynze> Simperl, voor lubuntu geschikt.
<ynze> Heb jij een voorkeur?
<ichat> ynze,  je gebruikt  gmail ? en je wilt iets dat geschikt is voor een licht systeem als lubuntu?
<ynze> ja!
<ynze> ihat.
<ynze> c
<ichat> is hun web-interface dan niet uitermate geschikt  ik bedoel  meer dan een browser heb je dan dus niet nodig..  en gmail notifier  is een van de lichtste progjes dat ik ken
<ynze> okee, maar het downloaden.....
<ynze> Voorheen gebruikte ik dds.nl
<lordievader> ynze: Ik gebruik zelf Thunderbird, maar deze is redelijk zwaar.
<ynze> lordievader: Die ken ik en is wel goed maar inderdaad zwaarder
<ynze> lordievader:is er een lichtere vorm van?
<lordievader> ynze: Niet dat ik weet.
<ynze> lordievader: misschien een andere soort...
<ynze> of gmail in een lichtere versie?
<lordievader> ynze: Heeft Lubuntu niet een standaard email client? Die zal wel niet zo zwaar zijn.
<ynze> hmm... zal even kijken. vreemd dat ik daar niet eens aan denk.
<DarkEra> lubuntu zou Sylpheed moeten hebben
<ynze> Dan wordt het een client installeren. wat ik niet wil. Juist een gmail werkt op elke pc.
<ynze> DarkEra: Sylpheed?
<DarkEra> yep
<ynze> niet hier. Is dat een client?
<DarkEra> yep
<ynze> hmmm, ben daar niet zon liefhebber van.
<DarkEra> clawsmail is ook een lightweight email client
<ynze> Dan staat het op je pc of notebook.
<DarkEra> ynze, welke lubuntu versie heb je?
<ynze> even kijken...
<DarkEra> je weet toch wel wat je geinstalleerd hebt...?
<ynze> Als ik het opschrijf wel :-)
<DarkEra> ah, ok
<DarkEra> neem de tijd :)
<StefandeVries> Kan je zien met het commando:
<StefandeVries> lsb_release -a
<DarkEra> hoi StefandeVries
<DarkEra> dat is waar
<DarkEra> m'n brein is nog niet wakker
<ynze> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.04 Release:	13.04 Codename:	raring
<DarkEra> 13.04 zou dus Sylpheed moeten hebben
<DarkEra> tenminste... dat is wat ik haal uit de screenies op hun website
<ynze> yep, maar een client...
<DarkEra> en je zoekt?
<lordievader> ynze: Dan gebruik je toch gewoon de web-interface van Gmail?
<DarkEra> ik begin het te snappen
<ynze> wil niet afhankelijk van een client zijn, maar ok zo min mgelijk website (plaatje en reclame).
<DarkEra> doe ik ook, webbased gmail gebruiken en adblock plus erbij om reclame tegen te gaan
<ynze> lordievader: ja, dat doe i al. Maar misschien is er ng iets kleiners?
<ynze> hhmmmm, blijf dus bij email...
<lordievader> Heeft Gmail niet een theme/preset voor langzame verbindingen?
<ynze> yvanaen@gmail.com
<ynze> oepsfout
<ynze> yvanaken@gmail.com
<ynze> g
<lordievader> ynze: Yayy voer voor spam bots. Dit kanaal wordt publiekelijk gelogged.
<ynze> mee eens...
<ynze> dat is een reden waarom ik weg wil.
<lordievader> ?
<ynze> Krijg daar veel te veel spam.
<DarkEra> moet je niet publiekelijk je mail adres posten ;)
<ynze> Had vroeger yva@dds.nl, maar dat koste me 2 euro per maand.
<lordievader> Wat DarkEra zegt...
<ynze> 2 adressen ebben...
<ynze> Heb de website waar het voorkomt...
<ichat> ynze,  wat bedoelde je eigenlijk met een lichtere gmail
<ynze> ichat: Vind gmail zwaar.
<ynze> ichat: Ben iemand van eenvoud. Vind lubuntu heerlijk. Werk op een Eee pc.
<ynze> De site nog eens veranderen van provider. Van Google is die veel te zwaar.
<ynze> Al mat al dus op zoek naar iets eenvoudigs.
<OerHeks> check je instelling in gmail online, naar vereenvoudigde weergave, zoals lordievader al noemde
<lordievader> Ik ga maar eens naar bed, slaap lekker.
<OerHeks> trusten lordie
<ichat> truste lordievader
<ynze> trust lord
<ynze> dank voor zover! ik ga er oo vandoor.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-07
<ichat> mogguh
<inSanity_> middag mensen
<inSanity_> ik ben op zoek naar een manier om het  lettertype aan te passen voor een java applicatie
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> hey Mickey
<mlankhorst> moi
<_WolfeZ_> moi mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> 32 km fietsen iedere dag valt best mee :)
<_WolfeZ_> mlankhorst, Ja, wat ik zo net deed niet, me vader zou me ophalen van school, halferwege kom ik er achter geen telfoon bij me dus 5 kilometer lang 30 km/h gefiets was ka[ppot
<mlankhorst> pfft amateur
<mlankhorst> :D
<mlankhorst> nouja mijn fiets is ook ietsje beter, net geen racefiets maar scheelt niet veel
<_WolfeZ_> mlankhorst, Heb mountain bike...
<_WolfeZ_> Eh nee niet zoon goedkoop rodding
<_WolfeZ_> maar als je n schooltas met 10 boeken en n slot van 2 killo op je rug hebt, en  daarvoor gym had...
<Mickey> oh oh
<Mickey> opscheppen over sportprestaties
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey, Doe ik niet, het is zo!
<Mickey> Hoe wist je dat je 30km fietste?
<OerHeks> Hij haalde een Canta in?
<Mickey> Ik vind het een legitieme vraag.
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey, Ehhm, misschien een goed afgestemde meter...
<_WolfeZ_> En gezien afstand en tijd waar die op stond klopt iew redelijk
<Mickey> ok ok fair enough.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<Mickey> als je dat 25 km vol houd, dan por mij ff ;)
<mlankhorst> ohnee ik houd dat ook niet vol denk ik
<mlankhorst> mss als ik hyper ben in de avond wel
<Mickey> hmm ik had laast op 35km lengte
<Mickey> 28km gemiddeld qua snelheid
<_WolfeZ_> Mijn voordeel als ad hder
<_WolfeZ_> dat ik zelfs met 52 mg concerta hyper ben
<Mickey> ah vandaar
<mlankhorst> ik zie hyper meer als nadeel eigenlijk
<Mickey> mijn energie is ook wel een gift
<mlankhorst> ik heb wel veel energie, maar als je het niet kunt beheersen (hyper) zie ik dat niet als voordeel :/
<Mickey> dat had ik vroeger
<Mickey> nu sport ik mij het apenzuur er tegen
<mlankhorst> ik heb dat sinds kort weer omdat ik in conditie raak
<mlankhorst> idd, 16 km naar manege fietsen, stukje rijden, weer terug :D
<Mickey> he bah
<Mickey> dan stink je naar paard
<mlankhorst> als dat het enige nadeel is vind ik het meevallen
<Mickey> zo lang je maar eerst douched voor je hier in mijn huis komt :P
<mlankhorst> dan heb je een paard die je gazonnetje opeet, hihihi
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Mickey> yo lord
<lordievader> Hey Mickey, hoe is het ermee?
<Mickey> goed, beetje veel gewerkt
<Mickey> zo avonddienst in
<Mickey> dus beetje balen met dit weer.
<Mickey> met u?
<lordievader> Gaat goed, lekker vroeg thuis :)
<mlankhorst> en prachtig weer vandaag :)
<Mickey> ik mag geen korte broek aan van mijn baaas
<Mickey> dus afritsbroek aantrekken
<Mickey> overdracht doen, fietsen en dan uittrekken
<mlankhorst> postbezorgen?
<Mickey> verpleeg
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey, Op de fiets>
<Mickey> ja, thuiszorg
<mlankhorst> hoeveel km doe je nou op een dag?
<Mickey> hmm ik denk 30 nu
<Mickey> voorheen wel eens 50
<Mickey> maar dan was de aanrit heel veel
<mlankhorst> ik merk wel dat ik 80 km makkelijk kan doen, maar dan in stukken van 20 km met genoeg pauze ertussen
<mlankhorst> en genoeg eten tussendoor natuurlijk, anders zakt de snelheid enorm in :)
<_WolfeZ_> mlankhorst, Vooral drinken
<mlankhorst> oh dat ook maar dat doe je wel automatisch
<mlankhorst> zeker met dit weer slurp je zo gemakkelijk een halve liter water weg als je aankomt :)
 * jelmer zwaait
<jelmer> mlankhorst: hoe is het leven in de unity wereld?
<Luckiboy> Hoi jelmer.
<mlankhorst> nog veel x voor mij
<mlankhorst> ik ben de afgelopen week bezig geweest met normale optimus, X -gpu 1 om nouveau alles aan te laten sturen
<Pommes__> Help, Ik probeer al geruime tijd ubuntu 12.04 naast win xp te installeren. mijn systeem heeft een harde schijf van 40 Gb met voldoende vrije ruimte. Na de installatie volledig te hebben doorlopen krijg ik geen grub menu te zien.
<Luckiboy> Pommes__: Boot je wel in een systeem?
<Pommes__> Hoe bedoel je ik ben een beetje newbee ip dit gebied.
<Pommes__> In het verleden ging dit allemaal vanzelf
<Luckiboy> Krijg je wel Ubuntu of Windows te zien?
<Pommes__> de pc start gewoon op in XP
<Pommes__> vanaf de c schijf
<Luckiboy> Oké, dan is de grub waarschijnlijk overschreven.
<Pommes__> kennelijk
<Luckiboy> Heb je nog ergens een Ubuntu usb liggen? (of cd)
<Pommes__> de cd is nu opnieuw ubuntu aan het installeren
<Luckiboy> Oh, dat was niet nodig geweest, hoor. :)
<Pommes__> Krijg nu de melding "uitvoeren van grub-install /dev/sda1 is mislukt dit is een fatale fout
<Luckiboy> Oei.
<Luckiboy> Kan je nu wel nog terug booten naar Windows?
<Pommes__> nu de melding kies een ander apparaat om de opstartlader op te installeren
<Luckiboy> Krijg je keuzes te zien?
<Luckiboy> En zo ja, welke?
<Pommes__> ja
<Luckiboy> 17:07 < Luckiboy> En zo ja, welke?
<Pommes__> Heb je ze doorgekergen?
<Luckiboy> Nee.
<Pommes__> ff opnieuw
<Pommes__> dev/sda1   /dev/sda ata maxtor (41 GB)   /dev/sda1 win xp prof   /dev/sdb 2e hard disk
<Pommes__> verder nog /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb5 en /dev/sdb7
<Luckiboy> /dev/sdb1 is waarschijnlijk je usb.
<Pommes__> start op van CD geen usb gebruikt
<Luckiboy> Ehmm, cd.
<Luckiboy> Kan je vanuit de live sessie gparted opstarten en even zeggen welke naam je Ubuntu-partitie heeft?
<Luckiboy> Ik vermoed /dev/sda1
<Pommes__> Ik zit nog in de installatie procedure
<Luckiboy> Oh, je kan gparted niet opstarten?
<Luckiboy> Je hebt geen launcher links op je scherm?
<Pommes__> klopt ik krijg de vraag kies ander apparaat met als voorstel /dev/sda1 of zonder opstartlader doorgaan of installatie annuleren
<Luckiboy> Oké, kies dan /dev/sda1.
<Pommes__> krijg nu de melding uitvoeren grub-install/dev/sda1 is mislukt en in een ander scherm dat de installatie is voltooid en moet herstarten
<Luckiboy> Herstarten.
<Pommes__> bij de eerste melding weer de vraag kies een ander apparaat voor de opstartlader
<Pommes__> komt vlak na elkaar
<Pommes__> ga nu herstarten
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<Luckiboy> Als hij weer in Windows boot, moet je daarna weer even van de live-cd booten.
<Pommes__> en dan?
<Luckiboy> Hij bootte weer direct naar Windows?
<Luckiboy> Hij = je computer
<Pommes__> sorry de pc is niet zo snel, ben weer van de life cd aan het booten
<Luckiboy> Nu kiezen voor "uitproberen" trouwens!
<Pommes__> ok hij is nog aan het booten
<Pommes__> gaat een beetje traag van CD
<Pommes__> startscherm met keuze voor installeren of uitproberen
<Pommes__> en nu?
<Luckiboy> uitproberen
<Pommes__> ok
<Pommes__> gaat nu laden van af de cd
<Luckiboy> Klopt.
<Pommes__> krijg een buroblad
<Luckiboy> Yep, nu moet je een terminal opstarten (dash zoeken: terminal)
<Luckiboy> En daar voer je de volgende opdrachten uit:
<Pommes__> welk icoon is dat
<Luckiboy> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Pommes__> ik zie dash home
<Pommes__> is dat de terminal?
<Luckiboy> Daarop klikken, en dan zoeken op "terminal" en klikken op het icoontje.
<Pommes__> terminalvenster?
<Luckiboy> Ja.
<Pommes__> ok heb de prompt
<Luckiboy> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Luckiboy> sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt
<Luckiboy> En daarna rebooten.
<Luckiboy> Dan boot je computer waarschijnlijk direct naar Ubuntu, om dan de grub terug te krijgen voer je de volgende opdracht uit (als je na het rebooten in Ubuntu bent aanbeland):
<Luckiboy> sudo update-grub2
<Pommes__> even niet zo snel heb een typefout gemaakt
<Pommes__> mn toetsenbord komt niet mee overeen moet nu het streepje zoeken
<Luckiboy> Ah, dan heb je waarschijnlijk de verkeerde toetsenbordinstellingen.
<Pommes__> Ja
<Luckiboy> Kan ik je ook bij helpen, als je dat wilt.
<Luckiboy> Is zo gebeurd.
<Pommes__> Graag
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy, Is lekker bezig :)
<Pommes__> Luciboy help prima
<Luckiboy> Zoek in de dash op "toetsenbord"
<Luckiboy> Dan moet je de toetsenbordinstellingen zetten op US - internationaal
<Pommes__> met welke zoekopdracht?
<Luckiboy> toetsenbord
<Pommes__> okee heb nu de melding dat /usr/sbin/grub-probe: fout cannot find a device for mnt/boot/grub
<Pommes__> zit nog steeds in terminal
<Pommes__> krijg nu een zwart scherm met GNU grub version 1.99 en veel tekst onder de tab toets
<Pommes__> zit nu in een zwart scherm met veel tekst onder de tab toets en de prompt >grub
<Pommes__> grub
<Pommes__> en ik krijg ook windows niet meer gestart zit nu dus in de shit denk ik
<Luckiboy> ? Ojee.
<Pommes__> wel een melding disk boot failure insert systeem disk
<Pommes__> Help
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat de installatie niet helemaal goed is verlopen, eerlijk gezegt.
<Pommes__> Hoe krijg ik dit weer ongedaan gemaakt?
<Pommes__> Ik heb nu weer de installatie cd opgestart en wacht op het startscherm
<Pommes__> Ben nu weer in het startscherm
<Pommes__> Hee luckiboy laat je me nu zitten??
<_WolfeZ_> Hi
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey, Hoop niet dat je het erg vind, ben toch over gestapt naar 1b, van 1a iets te moeilijk!
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Is hier rustig
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries, Kan jij kijken of mn code goed is? Of commandoline
<lordievader> _WolfeZ_: Je cpu kan ook kijken of de code goed is ;)
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader, De code werkt wel, alleen de opbouw moet ook goed zijn
<_WolfeZ_> En daar kijkt de cpu niet naar
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader, http://pastebin.com/Vr7C9rpq Dit is wat ik tot nu toe heb met de opddracht: http://pascal.nedlinux.nl/cgi-bin/opdrachten.pl?document=opdr1b_bank.txt
<OerHeks> regel 15 maar 1 spatie te veel
<_WolfeZ_> Veranderd.
<_WolfeZ_> OerHeks, Nog meer? Tips, betere opbouw, inkorten?
<lordievader> Ziet er prima uit, wat mij betreft.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, mooi zo
<_WolfeZ_> lordievader, Is alleen wel lang als ik die code 12 x moet herhalen :P
<lordievader> Je gebruikt functies i.p.v. herhalen.
<_WolfeZ_> Ik bedoel moet elke x die som / formules toepassen :P
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> Ik had nu al lang klaar kunnen zijn, alleen het is saai :p
<ichat> h3y  OerHeks je nog wakker
<OerHeks> hoi ichat
<ichat> alles ok daar in de hoofdstad van nh
<ichat> haar msn naam was iets met chocola geloof ik
<ichat> maar ik weet nog steeds der voornaam niet
<OerHeks> Prima, het is weer weekend
<ichat> whaaaa weekend
<ichat> OerHeks,  maar wat gaan we doeen aan die chronische verveeldheid
<OerHeks> Neem een huisdier/relatie/hobby, doe eens gek en installeer Kubuntu
<lordievader> +1 dat voorstel :)
<ichat> lordievader,  welk deel +1
<lordievader> Het laatste, installeer Kubuntu :)
<ichat> OerHeks,  -  getrouwd 2 katten,    kubuntu?????   heb altijd al iets meer afiniteit gehad met gnome :$
<ichat> lordievader,  was ik al bang voor
<lordievader> ;)
<ichat> hoeweel  de richting die het opgaat  ik bedoel neem de file manager de steeds meer lijkt op een fotogalerij in plaats van een bestandsbeheerder
<OerHeks> Dolphin werkt wel prettig.
<Mickey> http://igurublog.wordpress.com/downloads/script-enableroot/
<Mickey> he
<ichat> ik was vannacht aan het spelen met  sapi4linu half mijns ysteem om zeep geholpen :(
<ichat> wat is dat toch met die zooi,  onder android   werkt spraak perfect met  meer dan 1 taal,  maar ze zijn gewoon even vergeten om dan ook maar een ubuntu versie uit te geven
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ichat> mogge
<_wolfez_> Hoi
<lordievader> Hey _wolfez_
<_wolfez_> hey lordievader
<_wolfez_> :(
<lordievader> ?
<_wolfez_> Heb ruzie met men ouders.
<ichat> _wolfez_,    is dat dan niet normaal op jouw leeftijd?
<_wolfez_> ichat, Ja maar voel me er niet fijn bij
<_wolfez_> Want ze willen rond de tafel
<_wolfez_> en onze tafel is rechthoekig, dus vind het n beetje eng
<ichat> _wolfez_,  dat is nu net de bedoeling van ruzie hebben
<_wolfez_> ichat, Rond dde tafel als ie rechthoekig is?
<ichat>  het beste dat je kunt doen is  1 je schouder rechten,   2  je problemen onder ogen  3   je gedragen alsof je respectwaardig ben  (let op dat is iets heel anders dan respect eisen)...
<_wolfez_> ichat, Ik zij sorry, toen zeiden zae:L
<_wolfez_> Ach rot toch op! Je meent het toch niet :/
<ichat> 4 eerlijk zijn...  en vijf     proberen zelf met oplossingen te komen die  vanuit hun ogen ' goed'  voor je zijn,  en zo min mogelijk extra  last voor jouw betekenen (onderhandelen heet dat)
<lordievader> Hehe mooi laatste puntje ;)
<_wolfez_> ichat, Ehh ik de hele dag achter de pc hun de hele dag rust.
<ichat> _wolfez_,  elkaar ontlopen lost niets op he jong
<_wolfez_> ichat, Oooooh
<_wolfez_> Ahhr bah
<_wolfez_> straks ook nog stage\
<_wolfez_> ga daar niet tot 4 uur heen :(
<ichat> mogelijk geeft dat alleen maar meer ruimte om te denken,  ruimte om te denken hoe kwaad ze zijn...  ofwel ruimte om zich des te meer op te fokken
<_wolfez_> Ik ga wel n uur korter heen.
<ichat> de kunst van het ontwappen is om NET genoeg ruimte  te geven de eerste stoom af te blazen maar niet genoeg ruimnte om te gaan denken dat je ze misschie probeerd te ontlopen
<_wolfez_> Oke
<ichat> (ik moet nodig eens mijn typcursus gaan ophalen)
<lordievader> ichat: Is dit niet iets dat hij zelf moet ondervinden?
<_wolfez_> ik ga wel ipv 12.30 tot 16 to 15 heen
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Hoeft niet, het gaat toch zoals hun het willen.
<ichat> lordievader,   het leren komt toch pas als je het  tig keer hebt geprobeerd.   een paar  onschuldige theorie voorbeeldjes,   missscchien scheeld het een paar maanden of een paar jaar   voor ie het uiteindelijk zelf zou leren...   maar hoe sneller hij 't leert hoe eerder ie volwassen word,   hij is 13 / 14  /15 ?????   dan wordt het wel eens tijd
<lordievader> True, true. Can't argue with that.
<_wolfez_>  ichat 14
<ichat> lordievader,  dit zouden ze op school met drama of maatschappijleer moeten krijgen
<ichat> of hoe die vakken tegenwordig ook mogen heten
<_wolfez_> ichat, Krijgen we volgend jaar pas.
<_wolfez_> Maatschapij leer
<ichat> _wolfez_,  heb je geen drama of toneel   gehad in je brugklas?
<ichat> of levensbeschouwing
<_wolfez_> ichat, Nope
<_wolfez_> ichat, Godsdienst / levensbeschouwing.
<_wolfez_> Maar niks gedaan daarbij. dat lag te laag
<_wolfez_> Sta daar nu nog gemmideld een 9 op
<ichat> god grote griebels,  als je dat al niet meer op school krijgt,   geen wonder dat  dat ik me met 30 een ouwe lul voel  denkend aan hoe het vroeger was toen ik nog jong was...  jullie opleiding word totaal verziekt
<_wolfez_> ichat, Klopt, komt omdet er bij mij in het dorp gen middelbaare is!
<lordievader> ichat: Het ligt er denk ik ook deels aan wat je doet, hiermee bedoel ik VMBO, HAVO, VWO, etc.
<_wolfez_> Mavo
<_wolfez_> Zit op n cristelijke school en de helft van de klas is moslim
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Het was geen vraag...
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Oke, ik zeg gewoon wat ik doe.
<ichat> lordievader,  ik heb ook mavo gedaan voor ik havo ben gaan doen...  wij kregen 2 uur per week toneel  de ene week en lichamelijke verzorging in de andere  basis vorming heette dat
<_wolfez_> ichat, Oke
<ichat> maar _wolfez_   wat heb je nu feitelijk gedaan om hun onbehage op te wekkeen
<_wolfez_> ichat,
<_wolfez_> Ken je die feest toeters waar je op moet blazen die zich dan uitrollen?
<ichat> yep
<lordievader> Lollige dingen dat, tijd niet meer gezien.
<_wolfez_> Daar ging ik te hard op blazen
<_wolfez_> ma lag op bed
<_wolfez_> maa boos
<_wolfez_> ik ging coniveren snoeien
<_wolfez_> pa boos
<_wolfez_> pa en ma boos
<_wolfez_> ikn gingg op de steenen kloppen want er kwam geluid uit
<_wolfez_> pa ma kregen ruzie
<_wolfez_> pa ma rob kregen ruzie
<_wolfez_> rob verbannen naar de kamer
<_wolfez_> einde.
<ichat> dat is wel een heeel versimpelde weergave lijkt me
<_wolfez_> ichat, Klopt, dat is wel wat er is gebeurd
<ichat> ow dat geloof ik direct
<_wolfez_> En men pa had koppijn en ik ging in zn oren toeteren met dat ding
<ichat> maar de grote vraag,   is dat het enige dat er is gebeurd
<_wolfez_> ichat, even denken
<_wolfez_> Nee
<ichat> ik kan me moeilijk voorstellen dat  je moeder je naar buiten stuurde om je vader te gaan helpen,  dat je toen spontaan  ook met hem ruzie krijg en dat je niet brutaal was of grof...
<_wolfez_> Men vader had men laptop onder het matras gedaan waar hij op lag en toen ging hij er p springen
<_wolfez_> En toen werd ik heel boos er trok ik hem van het matras af :D
<_wolfez_> ichat, Dat was het
<ichat> dus wat ga je nu doen?
<_wolfez_> ichat, Nog niks
<_wolfez_> ichat, Wacten tot ze me roepen
<ichat> vind je zelf dat je  ergens te ver bent gegaan
<_wolfez_> Ja
<_wolfez_> Maar ik ga me kamer niet yit!
<_wolfez_> uit*
<_wolfez_> Ik kijk wel uit, dan ga ik dood
<ichat> dood?
<ichat> dat zal toch wel meevallen?
<_wolfez_> ichat, jaha
<_wolfez_> Beetje maar ik doe geen stap uit men kamer anders word het erger
<_wolfez_> Maar moet naar de wcc
<ichat> hoezo dood,  komen ze met messen achter je aan,  vast niet?   misschien trekken ze je over de knie maar ik kan me niet helemaal voorstellen dat je dat niet zou verdienen als je je op 14 jaar zo irritant weet te gedragen
<_wolfez_> Dus moet heel stil zijn :/
<_wolfez_> ichat, De knie? Die s al verbannen toen ik 4 was, toen begon ik namelijk terug te slaan :/
<_wolfez_> ichat, Dus dat doen ze niet meer
<_wolfez_> Het word waarschijnlijk alemaal geschreeuw
<_wolfez_> Maar ik hou me vandaag gewoon rustig
<_wolfez_> hey leoquant
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Dat is wellicht verstandig.
<ichat> _wolfez_,   je bent 14  je wilt volwassen zijn,  je wilt vast ook dat ze je niet meer als een kind behandelen
<_wolfez_> ichat, Haha, doen e ook niet
<_wolfez_> Als ik en men pa stoeien slaat ie me harder dan dat ie me broer van 18 slaat :(
<ichat> doe dan wat een echte man zou doen,   kam je haren breng je kleding op orde   zorg dat je rustig wordt en ga naar ze toe voordat ze je als een kind bij zich roepen   man up yo!
<_wolfez_> ichat, hhm
<_wolfez_> Haar kammen nee
<_wolfez_> hannekam ja
<_wolfez_> kleding op orde, heeft schoonmaakster gedaan
<_wolfez_> naar z etoe gaan!
<_wolfez_> For get it
<Mickey> hanenkam?
<Mickey> jij _wolfez_ ?
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Ja ik
<_wolfez_> brb moet komen van ouder
<ichat> _wolfez_,  als je mans genoeg bent om irrintant te blijven doen nadat je moeder al boos op je was  waarom ben je dat dan niet ook om  het probleem NU onder ogen te komen in plaats van later later en maar steeds later
<Mickey> _wolfez_: ah punk
<Mickey> nou dan begrijp ik wel wat meer
<Mickey> als je wilt kan ik je verzieken met kraakfeestjes, kraakjes zetten
<Mickey> en alles de erop en eraan
<ichat> Mickey,  waar en wanneer :P
<Mickey> elk weekend
<Mickey> vanavond weer rock&roll baby
<Mickey> http://www.counterculturefestival.nl/ <-- vorige week
<ichat> Mickey,  ghe geh
<ichat> Mickey,  maar je weet toch dat  R&R de minst belangrijke is van de drie?
<Mickey> ...
<ichat> sex drugg 'n ?????
<Mickey> wat is dan belangrijk?
<ichat> de eerste 2
<Mickey> eerst de R&R dan de drugs en finally...
<ichat> haha
<ichat> preuts
<Mickey> wacht ik geef je wel een nummertje
<Mickey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmFp0I8AZqw
<ichat> niet mijn style, ik ben iets meer gaan voelen voor  symphonic metal :)
<ichat> niet dat brute gekrijs  maar die zwarte diep zwarte  teksten    ergens zwevent tussen deep purple,  the doors en beethoven ;)
<_wolfez_> Ben er weer
<Mickey> ha wolfje
<Mickey> we hadden het net weer over je
<Mickey> hoe kunnenw ij jou verder verzieken?
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Hoe bedoel je?
 * _wolfez_ survived it!
<Mickey> nou feestjes,punk, kraak tuig
<ichat> Mickey,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZF7cinKJ8
<Mickey> te blikkerig
<Mickey> sorry
<Mickey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZF7cinKJ8
<Mickey> ehhh
<Mickey> http://i.imgur.com/WiJt0iM.jpg?1
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Wie zegt dat ik daar bij hoor?
<Mickey> wat doe jij dan met een hanenkam
<_wolfez_> Ja ik ga naar feestjes, ja ik ga om met punkers en tuig, ja en? Gedraag me niet zoals hun
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Waarom niet?
<Mickey> vroeger schoor ik die eraf bij die mensen die niet punk waren
<Mickey> oh ze branden ook goed als ze nog goed in de lak staan
<_wolfez_> He punk is niet altijd tuig he.
<Mickey> wellicht ben ik dat tuig, _wolfez_  :)
<Mickey> you do not know me
<_wolfez_> Mickey, LOL
<Mickey> vraag maar aan FOAD
<Mickey> 7 jaar een hanenkam gehad
<ichat> Mickey,  waar ergens hang je uit?
<Mickey> meer dan 10 jaar gekraakt
<_wolfez_> Oke, ik geef tpoe ik heb al iets te veel met popo gehad maar dat is niet belangrijk
<Mickey> ik zal je wel wat laten zien
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Koop n huis
<Mickey> toen ik jou leeftijd had
<Mickey> :P
<Mickey> http://imgur.com/Y3NT7L4
<Mickey> dit ben ik
<Mickey> inm mijn kraakpand
<_wolfez_> Je bent kraker maar kan foto`s maken, bad! Besteed je geld beter aan festival en bier
<Mickey> deze foto komt van de krant, ouwe
<_wolfez_> Ooh
<Mickey> en er is meer dan bier en festival
<Mickey> dat heet: politiek
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Fuck politiek, daar heb ik volkomen SCHIJT aan
<ichat> Mickey,  verveel onze jonge vriend niet met dingen waar ie nog niet klaar voor is,
<_wolfez_> Muziek, meiden, bier, en festivals en soms n jonko perfect
<ichat> _wolfez_,   zei niet aan jouw ;)
<_wolfez_> ichat, I know
<Mickey> lol
<_wolfez_> i wanna be a hippy and get stoned perfect song :P
<Mickey> ...
<_wolfez_> Al hebben gabbers er geen reet mee te maken
<Mickey> zels al op zijn leeftijd had ik al wat meer bewust zijn
<ichat> het is dom om de kogel te negeren die op je af komt vliegen omdat je het er niet mee eens bent dat ie is afgeschoten,
<Mickey> zo zo
<Mickey> wat bedoel je daar mee, ichat ?
<ichat> Mickey,  dat je maar beter kunt bukken
<ichat> in plaats van er schijt aan te hebben
<Mickey> of de diegene die hem afdrukt pakken
<_wolfez_> Eh, ik heb er schijt aan, dus ik gee ze niet hhun zin
<Mickey> _wolfez_: heidenroosjes is echt wat voor jou
<Mickey> 'vandaag doe ik niets'
<ichat> Mickey,  dat zou van leter zorg zijn  eerst maar bukken voor je helemaal niemand meer kunt pakken ;)
<Mickey> ja, true
<_wolfez_> hippies zijn awesomr
<_wolfez_> e
<Mickey> lol
<Mickey> hippies en punks
<Mickey> dat ging nooit samen
<_wolfez_> Klopt, bij mij wel
<ichat> hahahahhaha
<Mickey> proest
<Mickey> _wolfez_: legt dan 30 jaar de stille oorlog bij
<_wolfez_> men beste maat luistert alleen gabber hippie en punk
<Mickey> het gaat niet om muziek
<Mickey> om veel meer
<Mickey> maar dat ontdek je nog wel :)
<_wolfez_> Uhu, hij gedraagt zich als n hippie
<Mickey> punks niet
<Mickey> die snuiven pep en gaan rellen
<_wolfez_> in het weekend is ie bijna 24 / 7 stoned
<Mickey> juist
<Mickey> hij is van de downers
<_wolfez_> Hij heeft bij zn oma wiet planten
<Mickey> jij bent nogal een upper
<_wolfez_> bij zn vader wiet
<_wolfez_> bij zn moeder wiet
<_wolfez_> bij zn tante wiet
<Mickey> en bij zijn oom een badkuip vol met speed?
<_wolfez_> Nee
<Mickey> ;)
<_wolfez_> Eh af en toe n keer wiet oke
<_wolfez_> maar hoef nou niet bepaald alles te verneuken en 24 / 7 stoned
<_wolfez_> Al lijkt het me best cool om te doen
<Mickey> over 6 jaar spreken wij verder
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Hoezo?
<Mickey> en dan nog een keer 6 jaar later en dan ben je zo cynische lul als ik
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Hoop niet zoals jou te worden, niet beledigend bedoeld hoor maare liever niet :)
<Mickey> omdat je niet zo uniek bent: I have been there
<_wolfez_> Maar wil eerst n x n echte havanse sigaar met wiet er in :D
<ichat> Mickey,  mag ik vragen hoe oud je bent?
<Mickey> 28
<Mickey> ging kraken toen ik 15 was
<Mickey> ik herken wel wat van wolfie
<Mickey> alleen was ik liever tegen pascal
<Mickey> en luisterde ik wat meer naar de rest
<ichat> dan ben je mij als ik wat meer pech had gehad
<Mickey> ?
<_wolfez_> He
<_wolfez_> Eending ik ga niet krakwen
<Mickey> nee _wolfez_
<Mickey> beneden jou niveau
<_wolfez_> Wil gewoon n fatsoenlijk huis hebben
<Mickey> man o man
<Mickey> naar het leger met jou
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Wou ik eerst wel
<Mickey> je bent 14?
<_wolfez_> Dan zou ik mn vader opvolgen
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Ja
<_wolfez_> Maar lijkt me niks meer
<Mickey> idd je moet luisteren
<Mickey> dat lukt je niet bepaald
<Mickey> ik zie een high prospect als krakert
<_wolfez_> Mickey, ?
<Mickey> eerst dat babyvet er af :P
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Welk baby vet
<Mickey> toen ik een eerste kraakpand had, zonder gas,water,licht en een lekkend dak
<Mickey> vond ik het best...ik had mijn eigen stek
<Mickey> ik huurde een paar boeken van de bieb
<Mickey> 2 pakken sap per week
<ichat> (5 = 15
<Mickey> en een paar zakken euroshopper patatten
<Mickey> en een oude rammelbak met slackware
<_wolfez_> Mickey, LOL
<Mickey> geen werk en teveel vrije tijd...dus
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Heb trouwens weer contact met pascal :) :)
<Mickey> ja ik hoorde zo iets
<Mickey> je weet het he
<Mickey> wel lief wezen.
<_wolfez_> En heb opdracht 1b bijna af
<Mickey> Ja, je vroeg hier hulp
<Mickey> dat telt niet
<_wolfez_> Ik vroeg geen hulp
<Mickey> ik heb al rapport opgemaakt
<_wolfez_> Ik vroeg wat ze van de code vonden, of ie er net uit zag
<Mickey> StefandeVries kan je mijn syntax checken?
<Mickey> ^--- syntax is onderdeel van de opdracht
<ichat> betrapt ;)
<_wolfez_> Dus ik mag niet vragen of de code lees baar is?
<Mickey> Nee
<Mickey> dat moet je leren
<_wolfez_> Of ik dingen over het hoofd zie?
<Mickey> https://manual.cs50.net/Style_Guide
<Mickey> lees dit
<Mickey> komt van computer science af
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Oke, en toch doe ik het! Want voor mij was de code lees baar. Maar ik wil weten of ie voor andere mensen ook lees baar is
<Mickey> hou je hier aan en leer het
<Mickey> als je het inlevert bij pascal krijg je dat vast te horen
<Mickey> maar als je niet afwijkt van de style guide is pascal een blij persoon met je mbt syntax
<ichat> Mickey,   verbazend veel  Regelmaat  voor een punker ;)
<_wolfez_> ichat, Valt wel mee!
<_wolfez_> Dan ken je mijn autistische vriend niet
<_wolfez_> Punker aan de wiet
<_wolfez_> Hij moet standaard om 1 uur n peuk if joint hebben
<_wolfez_> Om 7 uur standaard een biertje
<ichat> _wolfez_,   daar ging het niet om
<_wolfez_> en om 00,00 standaard ramstein ramm lied
<Mickey> ichat: ik ben /was altijd politiek betrokken
<Mickey> er is een heel erg groot verschil in die subculturen daarmee
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Was je daarom kraker? Om de wet tegenn te gaan?
<Mickey> onder andere
<StefandeVries> Hallo mensen.
<Mickey> ha StefandeVries
<_wolfez_> hoi StefandeVries
<ichat> Mickey,  - het was ook geen /troll   of misschien juist toch wel ;)
<Mickey> ichat: ik geef enkel reactie
<ichat> maar zeker niet rottig bedoeld
<Mickey> oh zo zag ik het ook niet
<ichat> ok :D
<Mickey> ik weet wat trollen is
<Mickey> it takes one to know one
<ichat> hahahah i know
<ichat> het kan een verdomd handige politieke tool zijn
<Mickey> dat is punk
<Mickey> trollend politiek voeren
<ichat> misschien wel,  ik heb er  nooit over na willen denken
<_wolfez_>     totaal = rente+startbedrag+mrt+feb+jan;
<_wolfez_>     cout << "In Maart heeft U " << totaal << " gespaard\n";
<Mickey> ichat: http://febo6.wordpress.com/2009/06/25/aasgier-legt-windei/
<Mickey> dit soort artikelen
<_wolfez_> Ho verkeerde kant :/
<Mickey> trol lol lol
<StefandeVries> Aparte variabelen voor alle maanden.
<StefandeVries> Waarom geen enum?
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, enum?
<ichat> Mickey,   zoals gezegt ik heb er nooit over na willen denken ;)
<StefandeVries> http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/other_data_types/ -- enumerations
<ichat> ik heb wat vrienden die dat wel doen,
<Mickey> jij laten denken over aan je vrienden
<Mickey> hmmm
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, Oke, ik laat het nu zo, hij werkt/
<Mickey> het werkt is geen antwoord
<Mickey> foei!
<_wolfez_> En straks krijg ik weer rapport van mickey
<_wolfez_> Sorry, ik bedoel
<Mickey> tedededede tada daada  BATMAN
<_wolfez_> Ik zal er es naar kijken
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, Zal er es n x naar kijken, ziet er best andig uit! Maar wil eerst dit af maken!
<_wolfez_> zo beter meneer Mickey mouse? :p
 * ichat ziet weer een feesttoeter voorbij komen,  je leert ook niets he?
<_wolfez_> Nou sorry hoor
<_wolfez_> bedoel
<_wolfez_> Zo beter Mickey >
<ichat> ;)
<_wolfez_> output:
<_wolfez_> http://pastebin.com/WLirp2fV
<Mickey> wat leer je metwiskunde?
<Mickey> met wiskunde?
<_wolfez_> Mickey, Weinig
<_wolfez_> Ben trouwens het promile vergeten er bij te zetten -_-
<_wolfez_> alle bedragen zijn in euros
<_wolfez_> en incl 4% rente
<ichat> 4% ???
<_wolfez_> ichat, Ja hoezo?
<_wolfez_> Dat is de opdracht van pascal
<ichat> right, ik wilde al vragen welke bank er nu nog 4% bied
<_wolfez_> ichat, De opdracht komt uit 2005
<_wolfez_> En denk dat ik er straks een if else aan ga maken
<_wolfez_> Zodat pascal kan kiezen wat ie wil, of ie wil zien wat er op zn rekening staat
<_wolfez_> of wat de bank verdient aan het uitlenen van zijn geld.
<_wolfez_> Als dat is toegestaan
<_wolfez_> Hij reageerd alleen niet op de mail
<_wolfez_> ichat, Kan jij eig programmeren
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<StefandeVries> Daar ging even iets mis.
<ichat> _wolfez_,   houd het er maar op  dat ik van een aantal programmeer talen heel erg goed weet wat je er mee kunt,  gemiddeld genomen net zo goed als sommige ervaren programeurs ;)  maar ik  schrijf zelf geen code
<_wolfez_> hey StefandeVries Had et door
<_wolfez_> ichat, Oke
<ichat> StefandeVries,  wb ;)
 * ichat vind programmeren verschrikkelijk ;)
<_wolfez_> Heb het rente gedeelte trouwens af
 * _wolfez_ vind het  leuk :)
<_wolfez_> doei stef
<_wolfez_> an
<ichat> zo eens boodschappen doen voor het weekend
<_wolfez_> ichat, Het weekend is nog maar 1,5 a 1 ,7 dag ..
<_wolfez_> :w
<_wolfez_> Ho oeps dat was bedoeld voor vim!
<StefandeVries> Zo.  Iets gemist?
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, Ja
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, Je hebt gemist dt mij programma klaar is
<StefandeVries> Oke.
<_wolfez_> En
<_wolfez_> Hij is foutloos
<_wolfez_> Geen waarschuwingen en geen errors
<_wolfez_> Alles getesd met -Wall en -Werror
<StefandeVries> Syntactisch is het dus goed.
<StefandeVries> Semantisch wellicht nog steeds niet.
<_wolfez_> Ah
<_wolfez_> Kom de eerste typ fouten tegen!
<_wolfez_> Mickey, http://pastebin.com/zcUFMGXK
 * _wolfez_ gaat een bad nemen
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, http://pastebin.com/zcUFMGXK
<lordievader> Python is best wel cool, ben aan het experimenteren met threading en sockets :D
<_wolfez_> oke
<_wolfez_> doei
<StefandeVries> Python is ook leuk.
<lordievader> :D
<_wolfez_> CoolePascal, PASCAL!!!!!!!!
<_wolfez_> :D
<_wolfez_> CoolePascal, Helaas, moet nu weg! Ben rond 3 a 4 uur terug!
<CoolePascal> ahhh ik heb je net gemeelt
<_wolfez_> CoolePascal Oke ff snel kijken
<_wolfez_> Oh moest de rente per week?
<CoolePascal> nee nee
<CoolePascal> het gaat me erom hoe je de opdracht hebt uitgevoerd
<CoolePascal> probeer de zelfde eens in een loop te maken
<CoolePascal> zodat je niet 123 * het zelfde doet
<CoolePascal> oops
<CoolePascal> 12 * that is
<_wolfez_> Oke
<_wolfez_> de code is ind wel lang:P
<CoolePascal> kijk eens naar de andere inzendingen
<_wolfez_> Maar moet echt weg nu
<CoolePascal> ok
<_wolfez_> Oke doe ik
<Mickey> CoolePascal:
<Mickey> ik moet ff rapport brengen
<Mickey> tav _wolfez_
<CoolePascal> ?
<Mickey> over zijn huiswerk
<CoolePascal> ??
<Mickey> hij vraagt hulp van StefandeVries en dergelijke over syntax en style
<CoolePascal> ohhh
<CoolePascal> nu
<CoolePascal> hij heeft van mij zojuist de opdracht gekregen het over te doen. omdat het te omslachtig is, maar hij mag best hulp vragen. maar liever zelf googlen
<Mickey> oh ik zou juist dat laaste aanraden
<CoolePascal> correct
<Mickey> omdat je dan zelflerend vermogen stimuleert
<Mickey> ipv leunen op mensen
<CoolePascal> helemaal mee eens
<Mickey> maar?
<CoolePascal> geen maar... ik geef ehm de kans te beginnen
<Mickey> ik gooide dit naar hem: https://manual.cs50.net/Style_Guide
<Mickey> ipv vragen aan ons over syntax
<CoolePascal> als het me niet bevalt laat ik ehm dat weten
<CoolePascal> je weet ik ben geen gemakkelijke docent
<Mickey> ik waarschuwde hem al
<CoolePascal> gisteren nog colege gegeven over Radiotechniek en digital signal processing.
<Mickey> 'het werkt zei hij'
<Mickey> ik zei nog: pascal gaat je daar voor aanspreken
<Mickey> :p
<CoolePascal> grinn
<CoolePascal> whow maikel dat is een mooi documentje
<Mickey> ja die had ik gekregen bij computer science
<CoolePascal> kan ik mijn werkgever eens mee om te oren slaan
<Mickey> dit is heel duideljk wat je wilt en niet
<Mickey> geen 'maar j...'
<CoolePascal> gelijk een vraag over
<Mickey> KISS
<CoolePascal> kun jij me verklaren
<CoolePascal> waarom al die prutsers amateurs knoeiers en andersoortige C# minkukkels altoijd   int name(int a) {
<CoolePascal>    fwddqd;
<CoolePascal> }
<CoolePascal> doen
<CoolePascal> en niet gewoon
<CoolePascal> int name(int a)
<CoolePascal> {
<CoolePascal> rfwerw
<CoolePascal> }
<Mickey> eigenlijk moet het zo
<Mickey> {
<Mickey>     refewer
<Mickey> }
<CoolePascal> correct
<Mickey> vier white spaces
<Mickey> als we toch bezig zijn ;)
<CoolePascal> maar al die kut edittors dwingen je ad
<CoolePascal> af
<CoolePascal> ik heb daarom ook zo de pest aan MBlabs
<Mickey> je ziet het bij wolfz
<CoolePascal> wat een gedrocht is dat zweg
<Mickey> hij wilt automatisch tabs enz
<CoolePascal> leer ik ehm wel af
<Mickey> en krijg je lelijke syntax van
<CoolePascal> hij was nu met lua bezig
<CoolePascal> ach ja dat magt
<Mickey> maar pascal
<Mickey> het is simpel op je vraag
<Mickey> er wordt te weinig gekeken naar syntax
<Mickey> want dat is saai
<Mickey> bij die cursus van mij kreeg je gelijk een F
<Mickey> ofwel een dikke FAIL
<CoolePascal> bij mij ook
<CoolePascal> waar je ook een F voor krijgt is als je zelfs maar weet wat doxygen is
<Mickey> ik ken dat nog geen eens
<Mickey> wat is doxygen
<CoolePascal> google en je krijgt een F
<Mickey> o-0
<Mickey> gebakken c++ codE?
<CoolePascal> het idee is erg goed
<CoolePascal> maar ik heb het nog nooit goed zoen worden toegepast omdat het een goed idee is voor luie mensen en luie mensen doen ook dat niet goed
<CoolePascal> het levert een hoop nondoc en verwarring op
<Mickey> luiheid komt later
<CoolePascal> code moet je documenteren
<CoolePascal> doe je dat niet
<Mickey> voor productie wel
<CoolePascal> dan heb ik er niets aan
<CoolePascal> wegwezen.
<Mickey> soms is het zo evident
<CoolePascal> klopt
<Mickey> maar ja, zodra je met meer dan alleen jezelf
<Mickey> altijd commenten
<Mickey> cs50 was daar ook hard in
<CoolePascal> ohhh ja
<CoolePascal> ook zoiets wat ik niet begrijp
<CoolePascal>   /* blaat
<CoolePascal> * fwf
<CoolePascal> * rwetreqr
<CoolePascal> * rwerw
<Mickey> dan snappen ze commenten niet
<CoolePascal> */
<CoolePascal> why ????
<CoolePascal> doe dan
<CoolePascal>  // fwdwe
<CoolePascal>  // rrqw
<Mickey> ahh
<OerHeks> Ga niet de zon in vandaag!
<Mickey> ik zie het
<CoolePascal>  // rwer
<Mickey> nee
<Mickey> het is met style te maken
<CoolePascal> niet in de zon ?
<Mickey> gewoon wat ze willen
<Mickey> het trekt je aanacht
<Mickey> en dat wint het wel
<Mickey> maar dat is smaak pascal
<Mickey> en niet echt relevant
<Mickey> one liners gebeuren met //
<CoolePascal> ik heb de pest aan editors die dat opdringen
<Mickey> en de rest met /*   */
<Mickey> dat was wat ze wilde
<Mickey> en ja, daar kan je veel over zeggen
<Mickey> maar het komt op smaak neer
<CoolePascal> allemaal de schuld van JAVA en C# mongolen die nog nog een regel echte code hebben geschreven
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> hier zie ik wel in jou document een point of debate Maikel
<CoolePascal> onder Conditions
<CoolePascal> de eerste
<CoolePascal> precies om de reden die er meteen onder staat
<CoolePascal> mooi docunment   heel mooi
<Mickey> ja vond ik ook
<CoolePascal> op kleitabletten afdrukken en de studenten er mee om de oren slaan
<CoolePascal> wie faalt
<CoolePascal> voor straf 10 van die klei tabletten uitbeitelen
<Mickey> dit is wat je in je eigen os moet coden
<Mickey> Hard coden
<CoolePascal> Eigen staat er gewoon    'gebruik een fatsoenlijke editor !'
<Mickey> :)
<Mickey> ze gebruiken zelf gedit
<Mickey> later gaan ze over naar vi
<CoolePascal> gedit is op zich ok   maar ik vind vi fijner
<CoolePascal> vriend van me gebruikt emacs
<CoolePascal> tja niet mijn ding maar verder ok
<Mickey> gedit heeft niet alles wat vi wel heeft
<CoolePascal> als het maar niet vistual studio, eclipyse xcode of dat soort troep is
<CoolePascal> wat mij trouwens opviel aan c99 (was voor mij ook al weer lang geleden)
<CoolePascal> for(int a=0;a<10;a++); gaat dus niet
<CoolePascal> je mdot die int vooraf declareren
<CoolePascal> dat is al oud
<Mickey> vaag
<CoolePascal> ja idd het heeft invloed op je scope
<CoolePascal> en daarmee op je memory management
<Mickey> dan heb je hem global gedefinieerd
<Mickey> hmm
<CoolePascal> C99 is juist voor embedded issues relevant
<CoolePascal> hoeft niet global
<CoolePascal> maar wel buiten de loop scope
<CoolePascal> while(1)
<CoolePascal> {
<CoolePascal> int a;
<CoolePascal> for(a=0;;;     enz
<CoolePascal> is niet global he
<CoolePascal> sterker nopg
<CoolePascal> je mag gerust
<CoolePascal> {
<CoolePascal> int a;
<CoolePascal>  a=5;
<CoolePascal> }
<CoolePascal> doen
<CoolePascal> dan maak je een scope limitter
<Mickey> hmm
<Mickey> ik ga zo ff maffen
<Mickey> ik ga hem vanacht doortrekken naar 05.00
<Mickey> met nogal wilde feestbeesten
<Mickey> ohhh wacht ff
<Mickey> ik heb tot 15.15
<Mickey> Pascal zelfs eef leert in de terminal werken
<Mickey> echt super toff
<Mickey> ze heeft met apt-get leren werken, thunderbird met enigmail geinstalled enzo
<CoolePascal> ahaha
<CoolePascal> tja
<CoolePascal> mijn issue is
<CoolePascal> dat ik nog steeds moeite heb met al die grafiische progsels
<CoolePascal> gebruik er nu twee
<Mickey> ik ook
<CoolePascal> gaat wel maar moeizaam
<Mickey> alleen voor browsen en mail gebruik ik de gui
<Mickey> zou wolfie ook moeten leren
<CoolePascal> ik ook
<CoolePascal> o
<CoolePascal> mijn irc is x
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> ik gebruik nu een cad progsel
<CoolePascal> en dat klote MPLABS X
<Mickey> pfff
<Mickey> waarom geen irssi
<Mickey> watje
<CoolePascal> irrsi is vooral een status symbool en een klote progsel   ik vond epic4 al een stuk beter
<Mickey> neh
<Mickey> veel meer plugins
<CoolePascal> niet nodig
<CoolePascal> ahhh  nog een punt waar ik het in je document niet eens ben
<CoolePascal> bij pointersw
<Mickey> het is niet van mij :)
<Mickey> dit was onderdeel van wat wij moesten leren/doen
<Mickey>  /aanhouden
<CoolePascal> het is door jouw geschreven en jij bent er voor verantwoordelijk  en beland dus in de hell
<Mickey> ROFL
<Mickey> zooooo op naar de party
<Mickey> wish me luck
<Mickey> CoolePascal: ik rond kijken voor een leuke jongetje voor jouw
 * OerHeks kijkt vierkant
<Mickey> ik met al ronde kringen onder de ogen
<Mickey> teveel oudjes geholpen
 * OerHeks voelt zich ook geen fruitdruifje
<Mickey> ik voel mij een Mickey
<Mickey> hmmm nog ff
<Mickey>  I feel your Sex Rays coming my way
<Mickey> I'm down on my knees and I'm starting to pray
<Mickey> It doesn't matter if your man is sitting next to you
<Mickey> Çause that stupid jerk don't notice all the bad things that you do
<Mickey> Lyrics from <a href="http://www.elyrics.net">eLyrics.net</a>
<CoolePascal> Mickey, moet nu ff beoekje vrienden  l8trz
<_wolfez_> Ben er weer
<_wolfez_> Ik ga maar es uitzoeken hoe ik loops moet gebruiken :/
<ichat> ohla mis amigo's   alles goed hier?
<random_> How much RAM does a laptop/computer need to install Ubuntu
<random_> hoeveel RAM heb je nodig om Ubuntu op een laptop te installeren ?
<OerHeks> voor ubuntu 13.04 is 1 gb genoeg, liever meer.
<ichat> random_,  dat hangt helemaal van de rest van je systeem af en de versie van ubuntu die je kiest
<OerHeks> Kubuntu ook 1 gb, Xubuntu 512 en Lubuntu 256 mb
<random_> het is een netbook
<OerHeks> Ik draai xubuntu op mijn netbook, dat is de snelste versie voor low hardware.
<random_> brb ff kijken hoeveel ram die heeft.
<ichat> OerHeks,  let wel dat zijn redelijk dicht bij absolute minima he ;)
<OerHeks> ja klopt, minimaal, en werkzaam.
<random_> 1GB ram heeft die
<ichat> OerHeks,   ik heb redelijk wat installaties gedaan voor mensen met minder recente hardware,  en  ik mer bijv  HEEL goed dat  laten we zeggen een  ahtlon64  1core  van bijv 2ghz   met een  notebook schijfje, veel meer moeite heeft met  xubutnu    dan bijv een   dualcore   i3   met een ssd
<random_> als ik 1GB ram heb kan ik dan de normale Ubuntu installeren ?
<ichat> random_,    welke netbook is het
<OerHeks> Ja hoor, al hangt het meer af van je videokaart of je goede prestaties hebt.
<random_> intel atom
<ichat> random_,  een dualcore?
<random_> 2 cores
<random_> ja
<random_> 2 cores heeft die
<_wolfez_> Bah, word gek van loops :P
<ichat> OerHeks,   jij dat  wel eens opgemerkt,    het verschik tussen bijv een   pentium 4 (of zo'n  core1 cpu...   en een   4400rpm schrijfje,   of bijv een amd  A4 /6/8/10   or intel  core i3/5       met bijv een  ssd      ik heb het gevoel dat een goede cpu met een snelle hdd/sdd   een hoop gebrek aan ram goed kan maken
<random_> het is een intel atom hdd
<ichat> random_,   ik gok dat j een atom  z5xx  ofzo hebt (waarbij  x staat voor een getal)
<random_> n570
<random_> intel atom n570 hdd 1gb ram
<OerHeks> Mee eens, hogere hdd speed maakt veel goed.
<OerHeks> random_, probeer ubuntu in live mode
<_wolfez_> of neem gelijk lubuntu ofsow
<random_> ok bedankt voor jullie advies, ik zal er over nadenken.
<_wolfez_> brb
<ichat> _wolfez_,    xfce is iets gebruiksvriendelijker denk ik voor de meeste gebruikers.  zeker door thunar
<_wolfez_> Moet men andere huiswerk maken!
<_wolfez_> ichat, Kan wel, gebruik alleen ubuntu, mint en luna!
<_wolfez_> Saai tekenen ook :(\\
<_wolfez_> doei
<ichat> zou  nautilus 2 nog worden onderhouden,  zou het niet geweldig zijn als er iemand  nautilus 2 naar  xfce zou porten en blijven onderhouden,  :P
<ichat> random_,  wat  oerheks zegt,  maar omdat je met die   n570  zit  je hebt vast geen iON systeem?  met nvdia kaartje....   dus dan zou je beter met xubuntu kunnen proberen   aangzien je ook al +/-  90 tot  128 mb aan je vga kaartje moet afstaan
<OerHeks> jups, ik raad zowiezo Xubuntu aan voor netbooks
 * OerHeks gaat even ijs halen
<ichat> OerHeks,  ik wil OOOOOOK
<random_> ok
<random_> dankjewel
<random_> wordt het nog steeds bijgewerkt, en is het veilig ?
<ichat> random_,  ???
<ichat> xubuntu is een officiele  ubuntu spinoff
<ichat> de ontwikkelingen van xfce gaan wat langzamer dan bijv   unity omdat er minder mensen voor zijn   maar het wordt steeds geupdate en verbeterd en veilig gehouden
<random_> ok
<random_> bedankt
<random_> ik ga ervandoor, bedankt voor jullie advies, zeer behulpzaam !
<ichat> suc6
<random_> bedankt !
<ichat> OerHeks,  waar is m'n ijs?
<StefandeVries> In de vriezer?
<ichat> @ StefandeVries   - nope vroulijf kwam gister al met een halve liter ijs aan zetten    "hier, en mors niet over je toetsenbord'     erg lekker maar nu heb ik dus niets meer :P
<ichat> strax misschien ook maar eens kijken of de supermarkt nog wat te bieden heeft
<ichat> zijn er hier eigenlijk mensen diee ubuntu server gebruiken?
<ichat> of kan ik die vraag beter in offtopic stellen?
<lordievader> ichat: Ik heb een Ubu server draaien.
<ichat> lordievader,  je hoord er eigenlijk zelden iets over,  en ik ben wel eens benieuwd ....   ik bedoel zoals met een desktop heeft die voor iedereen te gebruiken is, is er eigenlijk niet echt een server om die dingen dan ook te beheren,
<ichat> lordievader,  ik bedoel tuurlijk is er landscape  (voor bedrijven met een paar honderd of meer  werkstations
<ichat> maar echt interessant voor kleinere bedrijfjes en scholen is het toch niet
<lordievader> ichat: Vraag eens rond in #ubuntu-server
<ichat> lordievader,    dat heb ik al wel een heel aantal keer gedaan en het antwoord is bijna altijd   zentyal  of   webmin
<ichat> webmin is een leuke tool, maar niet echt voor de massa en zentyal is een windows product
<ichat> dat wil zeggen alles draait om   windows clients  en  ms outlook en....
<ichat> lordievader,  het laatste is  bou iets  door gewoon weg services te installeren en te confugeren   maar daar trek je eigenlijk geen gebruikers mee,  niet het ubuntu publiek tenminste
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Ohai.
<_WolfeZ_> hey StefandeVries
<_WolfeZ_> Wouw
<_WolfeZ_> Ik ga in het vervolg alles doen als ik n boek lees over programmeren
<_WolfeZ_> Dan wist ik nu te minste hoe die f*cking loops werken :/
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,    haha
<_WolfeZ_> ichat, Dit is niet cool :?
<_WolfeZ_> *:/
<_WolfeZ_> Straks word pascal boos :(
<ichat> natuurlijk is het dat wel,
<ichat> ja en dan vind ik het NOG leuker
<_WolfeZ_> ichat, GRRRRR
<ichat> niet omdat ik nu blij word van mensen die in de problemen raken,  maar wel van mensen die door de situatie worden gedwongen  in te zien wat voor eigenwijze snotneuzen het zijn DAT vind ik nu cool...
<_WolfeZ_> ichat, Hoezo nou weer eigenwqijs? Ik vond het "toen" niet nuttig
<_WolfeZ_> maar bij nader inzien
<StefandeVries> Ja dat is eigenwijs.
<ichat> en dat bedoel ik dus
<ichat> jij vind het met jouw beperkte kennis blijkbaar  een goed idee om het beter te weten en nu pluk je daar de zure vruchten van
<_WolfeZ_>  for( int a = 10; a < 20; a = a + 1 ) snap jij hoe ik dit zou moeten verwerken in mijn code(Dit is geen vraag Mickey En ook niet voor hulp!)
<StefandeVries> a++ kan ook.
<StefandeVries> Maar goed.
<_WolfeZ_> Ja wat je nu praat versta ik geen ***************** van
<ichat> StefandeVries,  ik snap je maar nee,  niet als je de structuur moet leren.
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,   en ja ik snap wat dit doet en hoe je dat kunt  interpreteren enof verbeteren
<_WolfeZ_> ichat, Gefeliciteerd! Ik niet! Ik weet wat het doet maar verder niet
<ichat> je zou ook een while loop kunnen gebruiken
<_WolfeZ_> Dat loopt toch door?
<StefandeVries> Dat a = a+1; a++; en a+=1; hetzelfde doen weet je toch.
<_WolfeZ_> Ja dat snap ik nog
<ichat> StefandeVries,   is er niet ook iets als    while a <20  do  a++    ?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries, En verder kom ik niet, ik weet dat while loop is voor oneindig doorlopen ofsow
<StefandeVries> Alleen dan do while.
<StefandeVries> Niet while do, want dat is..while.
<ichat> sorry zoals  ik eerder al zei ik heb  wel leren programmeeren maar ik ben HEEL erg slecht in het leren van talen
<ichat> daarom programmeer ik niet omdat ik de syntaxt maar niet aan kan leren (en uiteindelijk niet aan wil leren)
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<ichat> daarom schrijf ik gewoon op wat ik wil hebben  en wanneer en verwacht van anderen dat het dan ook gedaan is :P
<ichat> (als er middelen voor zijn uiteraard)
<_WolfeZ_> ichat, Wat wil je hebben dan?
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,  op dit moment  even niets ;) hoewel  een leuke mini browser voor  google +   in combi met en gmail checker zou leuk zijn ;)    iets zodat ik die belachelijk irritante   chrome plugin niet hoef te gebruikeen
<ichat> maar dat is voor later ;)
<ichat> ik heb helaas belangrijkere zaken aan m'n hoofd
<_WolfeZ_>  Je wil een webbrowser vor google?
<_WolfeZ_> Dus die alleen puur gerict is op google?
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,  yep - maar ik heb eerlijk gezegt niet zo heel veel tijd om me er op te richten en ook niet de middelen (geld) om er een opdracht voor te geven aan iemand die wel kan programeren ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Dus een browser waar je geen tabs heb enzo weinig ruimte en gewwoon die direct naar google gaat?
<JanC> Google+ zei ichat
<_WolfeZ_> Een die gelijk naar google + gata
<_WolfeZ_> ichat, Is dat wat je wil?
<ichat> _WolfeZ_,   zoiets
<_WolfeZ_> Heel misschien heb ik nog een python scriptje
<_WolfeZ_> ichat, wat is de link naar google +?
<ichat> https://plus.google.com
<_WolfeZ_> Oke, wacht even hoor
<_WolfeZ_> Ff de benodigde tools weer insta;leren!
<_WolfeZ_> ichat, Heb namelijk ooit een gemaakt via een tut
<ichat> Mickey,   heb je een paar seconden???
<OerHeks> .
<OerHeks> Een paar is twee.
<ichat> OerHeks,    ik heb niet eens zo heel veel meer nodig deenk ik
<ichat> maar dat hangt ook deels van z'n leessnelheid af
 * OerHeks is traag vandaag
<ichat> OerHeks,  lol
<mlankhorst> en toen was het mooie weer voorbij :(
<OerHeks> In welk land woont gij?
<mlankhorst> nederland
<OerHeks> Hier is de zon nog druk bezig mijn was te droogen, geen wolkje in zicht
<mlankhorst> oh hier is net alles bewolkt, maar ik heb vandaag wel lekker gefietst
<mlankhorst> maar ik keek net op buienradar, er komt wel wat leuk onze kant op
<OerHeks> Dat blijft hangen boven luxemburg
<mlankhorst> hopelijk :D
<ichat> geen regen over mijn donder, er hangt verdorie nog was buiten, en ik zit toch echt tussen jullie in
<ichat> dus weest maar niet bang hoor oerheksje ik houd die regen wel ten zuiden van die stomme rivier :P
<OerHeks> Nee, stuur maar door naar Groningen, imkes wil d'r waterton testen.
<mlankhorst> ik zit in grunn
<mlankhorst> overal hangen wolkjes :(
<ichat> :P hahha
 * OerHeks is nu bezigjes http://picpaste.com/pics/IkBenNuBezig-bAzPfrNi.1370713633.JPG
<_WolfeZ_> Ben er weer
<_WolfeZ_> mlankhorst, Klopt
<_WolfeZ_> mlankhorst, Je had hier gisteren moeten zijn :)
<mlankhorst> watdan
<_WolfeZ_> Toen was het hier heerlijk
<mlankhorst> vandaag was het hier ook mooi weer, alleen in de namiddag niet meer
<_WolfeZ_> Pascal reageerd niet mer op mail :/
<_WolfeZ_> mlankhorst, Hier van 9 ntot 21
<StefandeVries> Vreemd dat.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries, Wat
<StefandeVries> Avond.
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<commandoline> hebben jullie er bezwaar tegen om naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic terug te gaan? ;)
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline, Nee, je komt alleen n beetje laat, de conversatie is al afgelopen
<commandoline> ja, maar ik ben de hele dag al te laat en wilde het toch een keertje zeggen :P
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline, Haha :D
<StefandeVries> Ik heb daar geen praktisch bezwaar tegen.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries, OKE
<_WolfeZ_> Mickey, Hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-09
<_WolfeZ_> hey lordieva1er
<_wolfez_> hoi
<_wolfez_> Mickey,
<_wolfez_> heb je die guide nog?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<_wolfez_> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey _wolfez_, hoe is het ermee? Ruzie nog opgelost?
<_wolfez_> lordievader, ja! Gaat goed! Met jou?
<_wolfez_> En gelijk n vraagje tussen door!
<lordievader> Mooi zo. Met mij gaat het ook goed.
<_wolfez_> Ik gebruik nu even debian, als ik vim startk heb ik geen highlighting of hoe je dat schrijft
<_wolfez_> En op debian snappen ze het niet...
<_wolfez_> Dus welke versie gebruikt ubuntu?\
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Mooi zo!
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Weet jij hoe en wat?
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Ja, Ubu gebruikt vast dezelfde versie. De default vimrc is denk ik gewoon getweaked.
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Je zoekt naar syntax hilighting.
<_wolfez_> ja
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Je weet nu genoeg om het zelf te fixen, hoe ga je dat aanpakken?
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Maar op ubu was het automatisch :/
<_wolfez_> Ehhm
<_wolfez_> vimcr bestand downloaden en terug zetten?
<_wolfez_> ofsow?
<_wolfez_> of man vim
<_wolfez_> of zpo
<lordievader> Man vim komt inderdaad meer in de buurt, ik zou zeggen je hebt het internet tot je beschikking...
<_wolfez_>     /usr/share/vim/vim73/syntax/syntax.vim                      System wide syntax initializations.
<_wolfez_> Dit staat in de man page
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Ga eens zoeken hoe je opties doorgeeft, en dan zoek je vooral naar de syntax optie.
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Dus hoe zet ik syntax hilighting aan in vim?
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Als je er echt niet uitkomt kan ik je een stappen plan geven waardoor je (bijna) ieder van dit soort problemen kunt oplossen ;)
<_wolfez_> lordievader, eehhm
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Laatste bericht(en) nog gehad? (Over een stappen plan ;))
<_wolfez_> Nee
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Welk stappen plan?
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Als je er echt niet uitkomt kan ik je een stappen plan geven waardoor je (bijna) ieder van dit soort problemen kunt oplossen ;)
<_wolfez_> Oke
<_wolfez_> Heb de oplossing nal gevonden
<lordievader> Of weet je het antwoord al, hoe je syntax hilighting aanzet?
<_wolfez_> gewoon
<_wolfez_> syntax on geloof ik
<lordievader> :syntax on
<_wolfez_> Nu alleen dit nog standaard maken
<StefandeVries> En: als je een bestaand bestaand met een bekende extensie opent staat het ook standaard aan.
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Daarvoor heb je je .vimrc
<_wolfez_> Nee hij staat uit? Bij een nieuw bestand
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Hoe?
<StefandeVries> Je leest niet.
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, Ik volg je niet?
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Doet ie wel vaker niet ;)
<lordievader> _wolfez_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/turn-on-or-off-color-syntax-highlighting-in-vi-or-vim/
<_wolfez_> http://pastebin.com/GCksAMDq
<_wolfez_> Dit krijg ik te zien.
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Waarom heb je er een dir van gemaakt?
<_wolfez_> Ging peronge;uk
<lordievader> mkdir != touch
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Wat moet ik daar mee?
<lordievader> Define 'daar'.
<_wolfez_> Gedaan?
<_wolfez_> root@debian:/home/wolfez/.vimrc# mkdir != touch
<_wolfez_> root@debian:/home/wolfez/.vimrc# ls
<_wolfez_> !=  touch
 * lordievader slaps face, sigh
<_wolfez_> Wat?
<lordievader> Van je programeer kennis wat betekent '!='?
<_wolfez_> IDK, never saw never used
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Hmm.. dacht dat je dat tegen deze tijd wel eens tegen gekomen was. Wat betekent == ?
<_wolfez_> Zelfdee antwoord
<StefandeVries> ...
<_wolfez_> never saw never used
<StefandeVries> Heb jij C(++) geprogrammeerd?
<_wolfez_> Ja
<lordievader> _wolfez_: a == b <-- leg uit.
<_wolfez_> A is gelijk aan bij
<_wolfez_> denk ik
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Niet helemaal het is een conditional. Ofwel boolean algebra.
<_wolfez_> Yeah\
<StefandeVries> Het is een condition. *
<StefandeVries> Niet een conditional.
<_wolfez_> Laat me dat nou het gedeelte zijn dat k nooit heb geoefend.
<lordievader> Als ik "if a == b:" ervan maak begrijp je het wel.
<_wolfez_> als a = b
<_wolfez_> als a gelijk is aan b?\
<lordievader> Wanneer word dat in de if uitgevoerd?
<StefandeVries> Statements die al dan niet uitgevoerd worden als een condition waar is, zijn conditional statements.
<_wolfez_> Ff hoor ik volg et even niet meer.
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Oke mooi zo, de ! word vaak als inverter gebruikt ofwel: !True = False (syntax zal wel niet kloppen)
<_wolfez_> met if and else heb ik niks gehad met a == b
<_wolfez_> Oke'
<StefandeVries> Je hebt nooit gecheckt op gelijkheid?
<_wolfez_> maar nu weet ik nog niet wat != is, ff googlen
<lordievader> Dus als we daar een if van maken: "if a != b:" wanneer wordt het dan uitgevoerd?
<lordievader> Als a niet gelijk is aan b.
<_wolfez_> oh den dat het zo zit
<_wolfez_> je hebt 2 variabelen of 1
<_wolfez_> Bijvoorbeel n mini bingo ofsow
<lordievader> Dus om weer terug te komen op mijn statement "mkdir != touch" <-- daar staat "mkdir" is niet "touch". Ik dacht jij als programeur begrijpt dat wel.
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Nee dus.
<StefandeVries> Als programmeur misschien wel nog eens.
<_wolfez_> lordievader, En nu?
<lordievader> En nog een handig puntje, niet zomaar alles in je shell gooien dat iemand zegt.
<_wolfez_> :D Goed idee.
<_wolfez_> Maar hoe delete ik die files
<lordievader> _wolfez_: De ~/.vimrc is over het algemeen een file, niet een dir.
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Klopt, maar ik drukte op de verkeerde knop :( En kan die map niet deleten.
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Jawel, met genoeg escape chars.
<_wolfez_> Want hij is gedaan als root ofsow -_-
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Staan er dingen in?
<_wolfez_> Ja
<_wolfez_> .swp.swp
<_wolfez_> touch en npog iets
<_wolfez_> en !=
<lordievader> Als je het mij vraagt kan het weg.
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Ja hoeze ijn gemaakt via su
<lordievader> De swap file is van vim, en die andere twee dir's heb jij net aangemaakt.
<_wolfez_> hoe delete je files via terminal
<StefandeVries> Waarom als su?
<_wolfez_> Dat zijden die **** op debian
<ertai_NL> 4/wc
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Omdat _wolfez_ tegen onze raad in gaat, wij hebben hem meerdere malen duidelijk gemaakt geen root te gebruiken.
<StefandeVries> Sja.
<_wolfez_>  He
<_wolfez_> Ik vrpoeg het eerst op debian en hun zijden je moet via su doen ...
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Maargoed, je moet ze nu ook weer als root verwijderen.
<StefandeVries> Hun zijden.  Au.
<_wolfez_> lordievader, Hoe doe je dat via kommandos
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Denk eens na, hoe heb je toen ingelogd als root?
<_wolfez_> su\
<_wolfez_> via de terminal
<_wolfez_> met su
<lordievader> _wolfez_: So, what would you do now?
<_wolfez_> inloggen als su
<lordievader> su is geen user name... het staat voor "switch user"....
<_wolfez_> su maakt me gelijk root?
<_wolfez_> Of
<_wolfez_> inloggen als root bedoel ik
<_wolfez_> lordievader, En dan?
<StefandeVries> man rm
<lordievader> Als je geen argument aan su meegeeft, maakt hij er root van. Je kunt ook "su root" gebruiken.
<StefandeVries> En goed lezen.
<lordievader> ^ is ook verstandig.
<StefandeVries> Ik wil niet dat je als root je hele home naar de gallemiezen helpt.
<lordievader> Als je toch bezig bent, man su
<_wolfez_>  rm -r
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Zo snel heb jij die man pages niet gelezen...
<_wolfez_> Nee, google wel.
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Wees verstandig volg StefandeVries zijn raad op.
<_wolfez_>        --no-preserve-root
<_wolfez_>               do not treat `/' specially
<_wolfez_>        --preserve-root
<_wolfez_>               do not remove `/' (default)
<_wolfez_>        -r, -R, --recursive
<_wolfez_>               remove directories and their contents recursively
<StefandeVries> En liever niet zulke dingen pasten.
<_wolfez_> Oke sorry
<StefandeVries> man rm kunnen wel allemaal oproepen.
<Luckiboy> 12:03 < lordievader> su is geen user name... het staat voor "switch user"....
<Luckiboy> sudo su logt in als root.
<Luckiboy> Leeglaten dus.
<lordievader> Luckiboy: su op debian systemen geloof ik ook?
<lordievader> Might be wrong...
<Luckiboy> Sorry, ik begrijp je vraag/zin niet.
<Luckiboy> su kan je alleen als root uitvoeren.
<lordievader> Luckiboy: Dat als je op Debian systeemen 'su' uitvoert je ook als root inlogt.
<Luckiboy> Daar moet je dan sudo voorzetten, het is niet voor niets root. ;)
<Luckiboy> Maar verder klopt het.
<Luckiboy> Probeer maar eens.
<StefandeVries> Uhm.
<lordievader> Luckiboy: Ik heb hier geen debian...
<StefandeVries> Dit geldt alleen als er tijdens de Debianinstallatie *geen* apart rootwachtwoord is ingevoerd.
<Luckiboy> Oh?
<StefandeVries> Als er geen apart rootwchtwoord is ingevoerd wordt sudo geïnstalleerd.
<StefandeVries> Anders niet.
<_wolfez_> Maar moet ik nu n .vimrc bestand maken in homefolder?
<Luckiboy> Ah, ik begrijp het.
<StefandeVries> jA.
<StefandeVries> Als niet-root.
<_wolfez_> oke
<_wolfez_> brb wc
<_wolfez_> Hij doet het :)
<StefandeVries> En wat heb je geleerd?
<_wolfez_> Beter geen su gebruiken tijdens het maken van mappen
<_wolfez_>  dat != beteknd is niet gelijk aan (?)
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, En dat rm handig is :)
<_wolfez_> Is er ook een os waar alles met kommandos werkt?
<lordievader> Linux?
<StefandeVries> Hoezo?
<Luckiboy> Ubuntu Server, Arch...
<_wolfez_> Lijkt me leuk als dual boot
<StefandeVries> Ook die kan je een GUI aansmeren.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Moet je wel commando's leren en zo.
<_wolfez_> dus bijvoorbeld ubuntu zonder gui
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, Daarom wil ik het ook :)]
<Luckiboy> -> Ubuntu Server.
<StefandeVries> ...of Ubuntu vanaf de mini-iso.
<lordievader> Je kunt ook gewoon de gui van je huidige install uitzetten.
<Luckiboy> Gewoon in de tty werken is altijd een optie.
<_wolfez_> Luckiboy, Kan je dat gebruiken als os?
<Luckiboy> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Er zijn mensen die geen GUI's gebruiken en alles kunnen doen wat ze willen.
<_wolfez_> Kan je ubuntu zonder gui gebruiken door hem uit te zetten?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<_wolfez_> Oke hoe?
<StefandeVries> Of door 'm te verwijderen.
<_wolfez_> Dat het leifste
<_wolfez_> Maar dan heb je de apps enzo wel he?
<_wolfez_> Dus dat je dat bijv
<_wolfez_> firefox moet sstartern via de terminal
<Luckiboy> firefox maakt gebruik van GUI.
<StefandeVries> Niet per se.
<Luckiboy> Dat wist ik niet.
<_wolfez_> Luckiboy, Hoe anders? Gewoon dat je alles moet regelen via commands
<lordievader> Heeft Firefox een frame buffermode of iets dergelijks?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> En daarom heb je minimaal een WM nodig voor firefox;
<StefandeVries> Of je gebruikt een CLI-browser.
<_wolfez_> StefandeVries, Zijn die er?
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar ik zeg het zo maar.
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Ja, lynx bijv.
<StefandeVries> Ja dus.
<_wolfez_> Oke, dus ik kan gewoon ubuntu zonder gui gebruik,en?!
<_wolfez_> Want dan neem ikk ubuntu als dual boot!
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Ik heb zo een gevoel dat jij knetter gek ervan wordt...
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu zonder GUI is technisch gezien geen Ubuntu meer.
<StefandeVries> Installeer de mini-iso.
<StefandeVries> Da's sneller en handiger dan een bestaande strippen.
<Luckiboy> Jawel, want het gebruikt de Ubuntu base, StefandeVries.
<Luckiboy> En de Ubuntu repro's.
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<lordievader> _wolfez_: Debian kun je trouwens ook rustig zonder gui draaien.
<Luckiboy> Ik houd mijn mond wel weer. :P
<StefandeVries> Hoeft niet.
<StefandeVries> Of valt dit onder Offtopic?
<StefandeVries> In dat geval houd ik mijn mond wel weer.
<lordievader> :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, :P maar.
<StefandeVries> Ik vind het niet zo leuk als niet-ops gaan liggen zeuren omdat ze in de vijf minuten waarin ze eens naar het kanaal kijken "offtopic" gepraat zien.
 * OerHeks vind terminal ook een gui
<wolfje> Wat moet ik downloaden voor ubuntu zonder gui?
<wolfje> OerHeks, Ligt eraan
<StefandeVries> De mini-iso, Wolfje.
<wolfje> En die staat op?
<wolfje> ff googlen
<StefandeVries> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+mini+13.04
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Dat soort linkjes gaan tegen de CoC in...
<wolfje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wolfje> Deze?
<StefandeVries> Ja.  Zo ook vragen voor je ook maar enige moeite hebt gedaan zelf de materie tot je te nemen.
<StefandeVries> Jep, die.
<OerHeks> LoLz http://lmbtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+mini.iso
<wolfje> zu het kunnen met ask?
<wolfje> :P
<wolfje> Ben bezig m hem op usb te zetten
<StefandeVries> Foutje met dd?
<lordievader> Ik hoop het niet voor hem.
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<lordievader> Maar het zou best kunnen... Helaas.
<wolje> He als ik van usb wil booten
<wolje> kan ik kiezen uit cml install of install
<wolje> Welke moet ik doen>
<StefandeVries> Grafische installer:  install.
<wolje> StefandeVries, Oke, maar denk niet dat ik ubuntu handmatig kan installleren
<wolje> is install ook zonder gui?(dus als ie klaar is.)
<StefandeVries> Hoe bedoel je dat?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<wolje> StefandeVries, Dus ik kan gewoon install nemen?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<wolje> Oke
<wolje> Hij gooit mn debian er niet af he??
<StefandeVries> Dat ligt aan de beslissing die de installer neemt.
<StefandeVries> Die kan je veranderen.
<wolje> Oke
<wolje> En ander regel ik dat wel via de desktop met vm ware :)
<wolje> Tot zo hoop ik :)
<StefandeVries> Dat kan ook.
<StefandeVries> Succes!
<wolje> Dankje!
<wolfje> StefandeVries, Ik kan hem niet kiezen om te booten?
<wolfje> Ik heb hem geinstalleer maar kan niet kiezen?
<StefandeVries> Draai eens als root nu:
<StefandeVries> os-prober && update-grub
<wolfje> root@debian:/home/wolfez# os-prober && update-grub
<wolfje> /dev/sda7:Ubuntu 13.04 (13.04):Ubuntu:linux
<wolfje> Generating grub.cfg ...
<wolfje> Found background image: /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png
<wolfje> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-4-amd64
<wolfje> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-4-amd64
<wolfje> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<wolfje> Found memtest86+ multiboot image: /boot/memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<wolfje> Found Ubuntu 13.04 (13.04) on /dev/sda7
<wolfje> done
<wolfje> root@debian:/home/wolfez
<StefandeVries> ...waarom.
<wolfje> ?
<StefandeVries> Nou, er wordt een 13.04 gevonden op /dev/sda7.
<wolfje> Ja?
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Os prober wordt toch wel aangeroepen door update-grub?
<StefandeVries> lordievader: dat weet ik niet.  Maar expliciet is altijd leuker.
<wolfje> Wat is er nou dan?
<StefandeVries> Als het goed is staat-ie nu wel in GRUB.
<StefandeVries> Reboot maar eens.
<wolfje> Oke
<_WolfeZ_> Het is gelukt
<_WolfeZ_> Zit in de termina;
<_WolfeZ_> l
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Hoe zet ik wifi aan?
<StefandeVries> Succes.
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Hoe doe je wifi?
<StefandeVries> Ja hie rwas ik dus bang voor.
<StefandeVries> Jij wilt een cli-only iets en wij moeten weer alles voorkauwen. :P
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Dat is alles wat ik nodig heb, hem op mn kamer namelijk geen kabel!
<StefandeVries> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138472/how-do-i-connect-to-a-wpa-wifi-network-using-the-command-line
<_WolfeZ_> En nu hoe ga ik naar de link :p
<StefandeVries> Goede vraag.
<StefandeVries> Overtypen op een grafisch systeem.  Of zo.
<lordievader> ... was te voorspellen...
<StefandeVries> Dat deed ik al voor de installatie ja.
<StefandeVries> Hij komt zo weer vermoed ik.
<wolfje> Het is niet gelukt maar ja
<wolfje> Dit is eig best cool!
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Een nadeel, kan geen twee tabbladen :P
<lordievader> wolfje: Heb je een 2de pc/tablet/smartphone/etc (iets met internet)?
<StefandeVries> Er zijn meerdere terminals.
<wolfje> Ja alleen die is uit
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Via de standaard lukt verder niks
<wolfje> Misschien als ik die standaard gnome ding download?
<StefandeVries> Dan zit je aan een GUI vast.
<lordievader> gnome = gui
<wolfje> Klopt.
<wolfje> Heb ook geen muis:P Hoe cool XD
<StefandeVries> Het is mogelijk via de commandline.
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Maar moet zo eerst naar verjaardag van mn oom! Gelukkig heb ik debian er ook nog op! Anders was het echt n RAMP geworden :P
<wolfje> lordievader: Hoezo?
<lordievader> wolfje: Hoezo wat?
<wolfje> lordievader: Hoezo vroeg je dat?
<wolfje> Kan alleen niet naar n ander scherm switchen, meot dus alles afsluiten :/
<lordievader> wolfje: Een 2de internet-device? Omdat je dan dingen kunt opzoeken... En het niet hoeft te vragen :P
<wolfje> lordievader: Heb internet kabel er in :) Maar moet dan weer afsluiten en pstarten
<wolfje> Maar
<wolfje> Moet nu gaan! Doei
<StefandeVries> Je kunt gewoon een dhcp-request doen.
<wolfje> Misschien kom ik nog terug! :)
<StefandeVries> En dan heb je werkend internet zonder te moeten herstarten.
<eljo> hello
<eljo> hello
<StefandeVries> Hallo eljo.
<wolfez> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo wolfez.
<wolfez> hoi StefandeVries Ik ga et nu uitzoeken
<wolfez> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<wolfez>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument
<wolfez> StefandeVries, Die error krijg k?
<Mickey> waarom vraag je StefandeVries ?
<Mickey> en niet in general?
<wolfez> idk
<wolfez> ps
<wolfez> Hoi Mickey
<wolfez> Weet "iemand' hoe ik met wifi kan verbinden via console
<wolfez> Want das het enige dat ik nodig heb...
<Mickey> http://blog.roberthallam.org/2010/05/connect-to-a-wpawpa2-secured-network-in-linux/
<wolfez> Mickey, parphase is wachtwoord toch?
<Mickey> passphrase
<wolfez> Mickey, Dat ja
<wolfez> Hwt werkt niet.
<wolfez> Mickey, Ik snap dit echt niet :(
<Mickey> wat wil je dat ik daarop zeg?
<StefandeVries> Misschien is het dan niks voor jou.
<wolfez> Mickey, IDK, misschien kan je helpen.
<Mickey> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation
<Mickey> good riddance
<StefandeVries> Waarom "good riddance"?
<wolfez> root@debian:/home/wolfez# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/root/wpa.conf
<wolfez> Failed to read or parse configuration '/root/wpa.conf'
<wolfez> Deze error krijg ik?
<Mickey>  #helpdesk-wolfez
<wolfez> Mickey,  -_-
<Mickey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t49c0cj2fHM
<wolfje> Heey CoolePascal
<CoolePascal> lo Wolfje
<CoolePascal> ik ga je even een meeltje tiepen
<wolfje> hoi
<StefandeVries> Ohai.
<Mickey> lang niet gesproken ;)
<wolfje> Pff
<command> HET WERKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<StefandeVries> Mooi.
<command> ps: ben wolfje :P
<StefandeVries> Dat was duidelijk.
<wolfje> Zit nu in irssi
<wolfje> Nu moet ik nog n manier vinden hoe ik twee dingen tegelijk kan doen
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Oke
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Weet jij heel toevallig hoe ik twee schermen krijg
<wolfje> Oh heb het al :)
<StefandeVries> Duw eens op Alt-F2
<wolfje> StefandeVries: Heb ik gedaan :)
<wolfje> en zo kan je meer
<StefandeVries> jA.
<StefandeVries> Ja.*
 * wolfje vind dit best cool :)
<StefandeVries> Kijk gerust wat rond. :P
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<StefandeVries> Hallo lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey StefandeVries, hoe is het ermee?
<StefandeVries> Goed.  Met jou?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker :)
<wolfje>  Hoi
<wolfje> Moet weer weg
<StefandeVries> Oke.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-02
<Korkel> la.
<Korkel> Ola.
<Fermata> La
<Korkel> Dood hier. ;(
<lordievader> Korkel: Dat is fijn, werkt alles :D
<Korkel> Nee, is saai.
<Korkel> Ik verveel me. :P
<lordievader> Korkel: Join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic voor offtopic chatter, dit kanaal is voor support.
<yellabs-r2> hee daar
<yellabs-r2> alles goed ?
<flExxiz> Hallo
<flExxiz> Is er hier iemand die me de optie -H van sudo duidelijk kan uitleggen ?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-03
<c0nqeast> wat is, naast TrueCrypt, de makkelijkste methode om een externe schijf(partitie) te versleutelen op een manier die zowel vanaf windows als ubuntu te openen valt
<c0nqeast> Een goedenavond, overigens
<joostvb> mogge
<OerHeks> ik wil mario cart 8 op ubuntu.
<Korkel> Lijkt me niet mogelijk.
<OerHeks> oke, ik wil een mario cart 8 kloon op ubuntu :-D
<OerHeks> dat die wii zooi niet gaat werken, snap ik
<Korkel> Lijkt me niet mogelijk. Koop een wii.
<Korkel> Of een wii u, kan je brandweertje spelen.
<OerHeks> brandweer?
<OerHeks> wauw
 * OerHeks heeft geen tv met hdmi :-(
<Korkel> Koop je die?
<trijntje> tuxcart?
<lordievader> Goede avond.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-04
<Ubontor> Test Hallo
<trijntje> hey Ubontor
<lordievader> o/
<Ubontor> Hoi deed even de Halo test.
<Ubontor> Ik had mijn14.04 32 bit kaduk gemaaky. dus nu 14.04 geinstalleerd
<Ubontor> 64 bit
<Ubontor> Lordvader kan jij misschien nogmaals helpen om mij hd7770 herkend te krijgen?
<trijntje> Ubontor, software & updates -> Stuurprogramma's
<lordievader> Wordt ie herkent in lshw of lspci?
<Ubontor> Softwarecentrum?
<Ubontor> Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAPE VERDE bij eiegnschappen pc
<trijntje> Ubontor, nee, software & updates, die kan je via de dash vinden
<Ubontor> Als ik het goed begrijp is mijn syteem updated. Ik wil de driver en catalist instaleren.
<Ubontor> ishw of ispci? Lord
<trijntje> Ubontor, ga naar software & updates, en dan naar het tabblad 'Extra stuurprogramma'. Daar zie je welke drivers voor de pc beschikbaar zijn
<trijntje> in tegenstelling tot windows installeert ubuntu meestal de drivers vanzelf, dus de kans is groot dat alles al goed is. Heb je grafische problemen?
<Ubontor> Ik heb geen echte problemen. Ik wil wel graag catalist gebruiken voor de instellingen
<Ubontor> Even een restart
<Ubontor> ok en weer terug.
<Korkel> wb
<Ubontor> Via die update heb ik 3 keuzes. De eerste is al geïnstalleerd. Maar dat is geen AMD catalyst aanwezig.
<Ubontor> ik heb wel een zip Linux_AMD_Catalyst_14.3_Beta_V1.0_B22_March12_2014
<Ubontor> Dankje Korkel hoi
<trijntje> Ubontor, dat is niet nodig, in ubuntu hoef je eigenlijk nooit software met de hand te installeren, alles gaat via het softwarecentrum
<trijntje> kan je een screenshot van het venster met de drivers op imagebin.ca zetten?
<Ubontor> Lordvader. Vorige keer lukte het met een paar terminal teksten :)
<trijntje> apt://fglrx-amdcccle
<trijntje> dat is het catalyst control center volgens mij
<Ubontor> sudo: apt://fglrx-amdcccle: command not found
<Ubontor> ik doe iets niet goed
<trijntje> nee, je moet op de link klikken om het softwarecentrum te openen
<trijntje> sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<Ubontor> hahha er gebeurd wat
<Ubontor> Even een restart.
<Ubontor> Hallo
<Ubontor> Het is gelukt
<trijntje> mooi zo
<Ubontor> Echter kan ik niet het beheer in. na het invoeren van mijn wachtwoord, start catalyst toch niet op. de andere zonder beheer wel.
<lordievader> Ubontor: Start hem eens vanaf de terminal op met gksudo.
<Ubontor> kksudo en wat typ ik verder?
<Ubontor> gksudo
<lordievader> gksudo amdcccle
<lordievader> O.i.d.
<Ubontor> Ja er zat geen gksudo op. nu aan het installeren
<Ubontor> Nu werkt het wel...top dankje Trijntje
<Ubontor> Tof
<trijntje> ja klopt, ze hebben gksudo verwijderd
<trijntje> Ubontor, werkt het nu ook vanuit het menu in plaats van uit de terminanl?
<Ubontor> Gelukkig geeft hij in terminal na het typen van de gksudo, dat je hem kan downloaden en installeren.
<Ubontor> Ja het werkt prima zoals ik het verwacht
<trijntje> maar kan je het programma nu met de muis starten, dus niet uit de terminal?
<Ubontor> Ja
<trijntje> ok, dan moet je even een bug-repport indienen
<Ubontor> echt?
<trijntje> ubuntu-bug fglrx-amdcccle in de terminal
<trijntje> ja, zodat ze het probleem oplossen zodat ander mensen er geen last van hebben
<Ubontor> Durf ik niet. Ik neem aan dat ik als beginner een foutje heb gemaakt
<lordievader> Pff, is gksudo nog vervangen door iets, trijntje ?
<lordievader> Ubontor: Laat dat liever over aan de bug triagers.
<trijntje> lordievader, het is er nog wel, maar het is niet meer standaard geinstalleerd
<trijntje> dus dingen als unetbootin doen het dan ineens niet meer, omdat de developers gksu niet als dependency toegevoegd hebben
<trijntje> ik gok dat dat voor catalyst control center ook zo is
<Ubontor> Ik hoop dat ik langzaam windows 7 minder kan gaan gebruiken nu.
<lordievader> Packagers*
<trijntje> ja, gelukkig is het makkelijk te fixen
<trijntje> Ubontor, ik heb het getest en ik krijg hetzelfde probleem. Ik ben nu de bug aan het indienen, dan moet je zo even aangeven dat jij het probleem ook hebt
<Ubontor> Vorige keer had Lordvader ook dat opgelost...toen ook geen gksudo op 14.04 32 bit...64 bit cd dus ook niet :)
<Ubontor> OK wil dat graag doen. Hoe?
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1326320
<trijntje> bovenaan staat 'this bug affects me too'
<Ubontor> Ik heb geen account kan ik toch ook aangeven dat ik deze bug heb? ik zie nergens staan dat ik dat kan doen.
<trijntje> raar, ik kan het pakket fglrx-amdcccle niet vinden op launchpad
<trijntje> ow, dan moet je even een account aanmaken inderdaad
<Ubontor> Nou Trijntje ik heb een account en heb me toe gevoegd dat ik het bugje ook heb. :) top
<trijntje> cool, bedankt
<trijntje> zo helpt iedereen met het oplossen van problemen met ubuntu
<Ubontor> Mee eens.
<Ubontor> Dat was toch ook de betekenis van het woord Ubuntu..
<Ubontor> Voor het uitlezen van de diverse PC temperaturen, welke kan ik gebruiken. Of is dat er niet?
<Ubontor> Video gedeelte ook natuurlijk.
<lordievader> Ubontor: lm-sensors.
<Ubontor> Sorry hoe start ik die na installeren?
<trijntje> in de terminal kan je lm-sensors typen, of je kan het grafische programma xsensors installeren
<Ubontor> Top het werkt. Erg bedankt
<jpjacobs> trijntje: 't commando is blijkbaar "sensors" , zonder de lm- ;)
<Ubontor> I mis alleen mijn GPU sensor temperatuur
<Ubontor> ok ook daar geen gpu temp
<Ubontor> Even restarten
<jpjacobs> tss
<Ubontor> En weer terug.
<trijntje> Ubontor, je kan nog sudo sensors-detect in de terminal proberen om alle sensors te vinden
<Ubontor> ok heb nu hoop y gedaan. :)
<Ubontor> ik hoop dat de restart wel mijn gpu temp ziet
<Ubontor> En back
<Ubontor> Nee een herstart bracht mij geen GPU temp. :(
<jpjacobs> psensor geeft je blijkbaar gpu temp
<jpjacobs> als't een nvidia kaart is blijkbaar
<Mr_Quist> goeeeeiesmorreges
<lordievader> o/
<Bram_> Ik zit met het probleem dat er veel alarmen zijn bij de sensoren is dit wel normaal? De pc doet het overigs goed. Hoe kan ik deze errors vermijden?
<Bram_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7566834/
<jpjacobs> kan je de problematische waarden niet verzetten in de BIOS?
<jpjacobs> Mijn collega heeft dat ooit voorgehad met een PC, die constant een fan error gaf, omdat de fan geen 1000RPM haalde (wat ook echt niet nodig is als de cpu niet te heet staat)
<Kebabfish> lm-sensors heeft de grenswaarden ook niet altijd goed
<jpjacobs> Maar best wel mee oppassen dat je niet perongeluk foutjes maakt (eg. fan pas doen aanslaan als de CPU boven de 250 C komt bv.)
<Bram_> maar de pc doet het perfect daarom zie ik niet in om dingen aan te passen in de BIOS
<OerHeks> deze waarden zijn te hoog idd
<OerHeks> bestaat fan 1 3 5 wel ?
<Bram_> nee er zitten maar 2 fan's in
<Bram_> is het toch beter om de waarden aan te passen in de BIOS volgens jullie? Als dat kan ten minsten
<OerHeks> Je bios is de basis
<Bram_> Ik weet wel niet wat elke waarde betekent zoals in1 en AVCC
<Bram_> zoals vbat kan ik eigenlijk toch nieks aan doen?
<OerHeks> AVCC dat is een voltage naar een component
<Cme_> G-Middag. 'k ben Linus mint 13 aan het proberen omdat ik steeds foutmeldingen krijg in Ubuntu. mijn vraag is hoe ik een gastsessie account kan aanmaken in Mint
<Cme_> Linus!!! Linus natuurlijk
<Cme_> LINUX!!!!
<OerHeks> voor mint moet je naar de mint-channel Cme_
<Cme_> waar kan ik mint-chammel vinden?
<lordievader> #linuxmint
<Cme_> chennel, ik lijk wel bezopen
<Cme_> zucht
<Cme_> channel
<Cme_> het gaat om een gastchannel aanmaken
<Cme_> gast-account
<OerHeks> mint heeft zijn eigen problemen, hahaha
<OerHeks> in ubuntu klik je gewoon op gast account, klaar.
<Cme_> Ja, dat mis ik in L-Mint 13
<Cme_> is er niet
<lordievader> Cme_: Dan moet je naar hun kanaal toegaan, wij kunnen je niet helpen met Mint problemen.
<Bram_> weet er iemand hoe ik no ip moet instaleren op unbutu server?
<Bram_> volgens no ip is het gewoon sudo apt-get install noip2 maar dit bestand is nog niet aanwezig op ubuntu ik kan het wel downloaden op hun site maar hoe doe ik dit vanaf de ubuntu server?
<trijntje> blijkbaar is apt-get alleen mogelijk voor 12.04, en niet voor 14.04
<OerHeks> noip2 is verwijderd, "noip2 (version 2.1.9 ) sends your password unencrypted over the internet"
<OerHeks> ding is uit 2008/2009
<OerHeks> (download van http://www.noip.com/download?page=linux  )
<OerHeks> wil je dat?
<Bram_> wat is dan een betere oplossing?
<trijntje> 10 euro betalen voor een domeinnaam?
<OerHeks> gratis oplossingen zitten vol valkuilen, betalen is de juiste manier idd
<trijntje> of neem een goede internet provider zoals xs4all, dan krijg je er gratis een hostnaam bij ;)
<Bram_> ik ben nu bezig met een sftp server aan het opstarten als ik een ander paswoord voor de no ip gebruik dan is er toch niks mis met de veiligheid of zit ik hier mis?
<trijntje> de reden dat het verwijderd werd is dat het niet geupdate meer werd, dat er verschillende bekende veiligheidsproblemen mee waren EN dat ze het wachtwoord onversleuteld rondsturen
<OerHeks> dat probeerde ik net ook uit te leggen.
<OerHeks> ouwe software, met een zooi bugs, laat varen
<Bram_> maar zijn er dan veiligeidsrisco's voor mijn sftp server? Omdat ik hier nog maar net mee begin wil ik nog eerst gratis doen en later wel voor betalen
<OerHeks> Bram_, ja
<jpjacobs> dyndns is de klassieker
<jpjacobs> ik dacht dat je daar gewoon om de paar maanden je host moet bevestigen
<jpjacobs> ah, die zijn precies gestopt :/
<jpjacobs> met gratis dns dan toch
<OerHeks> deze hele pagina kan op de schop > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<Bram_> ja deze zijn inderdaat gestopt met gratis dns
<trijntje> Bram_, zit je toevallig bij xs4all of heb je een statisch IP adres?
<Bram_> wat op die pagina staat is dat dan wel veilig want ik zie daar ssl = yes
<Bram_> nee ik ben bij belgacom (belgië)
<jpjacobs> Als het enkel voor jezelf is kan je natuurlijk ook gewoon een scriptje schrijven wat je IP naar een webmail mailt
<Bram_> het zou automatich moeten gaan :p
<jpjacobs> tuurlijk
<jpjacobs> met cron
<Bram_> maar dan moet ik dat ip adress op de client toch steeds aanpasen
<OerHeks> nee, ip op je dns
<jpjacobs> ah ok
<Bram_> wat op deze pagina staat is dat dan wel veilig?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<trijntje> Bram_, wat wil je precies doen? Als je er weinig van weet is het niet zo handig om dingen aan het internet te hangen
<Bram_> sftp server te maken
<Bram_> zo leer ik het wel :p
<Mr_Quist> sftp?
<Mr_Quist> hmmkay
<Mr_Quist> gewoon iemand ssh toegang geven dus
<Mr_Quist> ssh server
<Bram_> ja een ftp server maar dan over secure shell
<Mr_Quist> hmm het is niet echt FTP zoals FTP he
<Mr_Quist> oh grapje
<Mr_Quist> SFTP != FTP over SSH
<Mr_Quist> nevermimnd
<Mr_Quist> ik ga even koffie pakken want dit gaat niet goed
<Bram_> ow ja das juist ik zat even verkeerd
<lordievader> Bram_: No-ip werkt ook prima zonder noip2 geinstalleerd te hebben, gewoon je email in de gaten houden voor wanneer hij bijna verloopt.
<Bram_> blijkbaar zitten er veiligheids problemen op volgens de post in deze chat
<lordievader> Bram_: Dat was betreft het programma, niet de service.
<Bram_> er moet toch een programma zijn die na kijkt welk het huidige ip adress is want dit veranderd bij mij nogal redelijk snel vind ik
<jpjacobs> doe eens apt-cache search dynamic DNS... pick one
<lordievader> Ziggo is daar gelukkig redelijk vast in, je moest geloof ik je modem een maand uitzetten wou je een ander ip.
<jpjacobs> bv. ddclient, dyndns
<jpjacobs> ik zou eens kijken welke providers die ondersteunen, checken welke gratis zijn, en er eentje kiezen
<Bram_> apt-cache search dynamic DNS wat doet dit nu eigenlijk want ik zie het niet direct
<jpjacobs> zoekt binnen alle beschikbare pakketten naar "dynamic DNS"
<Bram_> aa ok
<Jirko> na een update vorige week woensdag kan ubuntu geen draadloos netwerk meer vinden. ik krijg 'fout broken count <0' melding. kan iemand me helpen dit op te lossen?
<jpjacobs> der is ook nog ez-ipupdate
<Bram_> maar als ik nu een acount bij no ip heb en ik installeer deze software lukt dit dan en is het dan veilg https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<jpjacobs> of ipcheck
<jpjacobs> geen idee
<jpjacobs> langs de andere kant : als je een paswoord gebruikt dat je enkel hiervoor gebruikt, is het ergste wat kan voorvallen dat ze je dns account hacken, en mensen niet meer op jou server uitkomen
<Bram_> dat dacht ik ook
<Jirko> ik heb blijkbaar 2 gebroken pakketten, linux headers generic en linux headers generic pae
<Bram_> en dat heb ik hier ook in deze chat vermeld
<jpjacobs> maar ik kan me eigenlijk moeilijk voorstellen dat een serieus bedrijf enkel lekke boel aanbied
<jpjacobs> +t
<Bram_> no ip of wat?
<OerHeks> "niet meer bereiken" of MITM attack
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<jpjacobs> jep, er zijn idd risico's
<Jirko> kan iemand mij helpen aub ?
<Bram_> ook als ik een paswoord gebruik enkel voor no ip?
<OerHeks> Jirko, staat er bij je foutmelding iets van "apt-get install -f"  ??
<Jirko> ik krijg dit
<Jirko> U wilt waarschijnlijk 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren om volgende op te lossen: De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:  linux-headers-generic : Vereisten: linux-headers-3.2.0-63-generic maar het zal niet geïnstalleerd worden  linux-headers-generic-pae : Vereisten: linux-headers-3.2.0-63-generic-pae maar het zal niet geïnstalleerd worden E: Er zijn niet-voldane vereisten. U kunt best 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren zond
<OerHeks> niet hier plakken, gebruik paste.ubuntu.com
<Jirko> en ook dit E: Kon het vergrendelingsbestand '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' niet openen - open (13: Toegang geweigerd) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Heeft u beheerdersrechten?
<Jirko> sorry, ik zal daar pasten
<OerHeks> heb je softwarecenter + terminal open ?
<Bram_> ook als ik een paswoord gebruik enkel voor no ip?
<OerHeks> sluit de eerste, er is maar 1 toegang tot apt-get
<Jirko> ik heb terminal open
<trijntje> sudo apt-get -f install
<trijntje> je moet wel beheerder zijn om updates te installeren, dat doe je met het sudo commando
<OerHeks> Bram_, die vraag is al beantwoord toch?
<Jirko> heb enkel terminal open, geen softwarecenter
<trijntje> Bram_, heb je dan gelezen *welk* wachtwoord onversleuteld verstuurd wordt? Misschien is het wel je ubuntu wachtwoord
<Bram_> waar dan? ik zie het niet
<OerHeks> OerHeks> !aptlock
<OerHeks> <ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Bram_> wordt je ubuntu wacht woord onversleuteld of wat is het niet enkel het wachtwoord van het no ip account dat onverseuteld is?
<Jirko> Ik heb op paste ubuntu gezet welke foutmelding ik nu krijg
<jpjacobs> Jirko: vergeet ook de link niet te geven ;)
<Jirko> sorry, dit is allemaal nieuw voor mij: staat dus hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/7588414/
<jpjacobs> lijkt me dat je schijf vol zit
<jpjacobs> kijk eens wat "df -h" je vertelt (over de root partitie " / ") ?
<trijntje> Jirko, wat is de uitvoer van df -h?
<OerHeks> regel 27 Er is geen apport-verslag weggeschreven omdat de foutmelding een fout is over een volle schijf.
<OerHeks> ah
<trijntje> Bram_, ik weet het niet, je moet maar even op google zoeken waarom noip verwijderd is
<Jirko> df- h uitvoer geeft dit http://paste.ubuntu.com/7588438/
<Jirko> lijkt me nochthans nog ruimte genoeg op de schuif, of niet?
<jpjacobs> sha, lijkt me wel ja
<jpjacobs> vreemd
<Jirko> moet ik in de /dev dan zaken gaan verwijderen om plaats te maken en hoe doe ik dit ?
<jpjacobs> nee nee
<Jirko> wat kan/moet ik dan wel doen ?
<OerHeks> Jirko, voordat ge die acties deed, bent u begonnen met "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"  ???
<OerHeks> zonder update kan je ook deze verschijnselen krijgen
<jpjacobs> hmm
<jpjacobs> anders zou ik eens opnieuw opstarten
<Jirko> heb al verschillende keren heropgestart en update en upgrade geprobeerd
<Jirko> maar dan geeft hij altijd dit linux-headers-generic : Vereisten: linux-headers-3.2.0-63-generic maar het is niet geïnstalleerd  linux-headers-generic-pae : Vereisten: linux-headers-3.2.0-63-generic-pae maar het is niet geïnstalleerd
<Jirko> en anders is het altijd deze foutmelding  Kon het vergrendelingsbestand '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' niet openen - open (13: Toegang geweigerd) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendele
<jpjacobs> Sorry, niet direct een idee
<jpjacobs> tijd om naar huis te gaan hier
<Jirko> kan ik iets doen dan, want zonder internet is de laptop zo goed als nutteloos
<OerHeks> <ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> zonder de  «  »
<RoxyFlux> Dat met die lock-file klinkt idd alsof iets de boel al vast houdt. Er kan altijd maar één instance van DPKG tegelijk aan de database. En met goede reden, mijns insziens/
<lordievader> lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<Bram_> Iemand al slecht ervaringen gehad met de freeware no ip?
<lordievader> Nope.
<Bram_> er word gezegd dat dit niet veilig is
<Bram_> wat is jou gedacht hier over
<lordievader> Bram_: Je leest niet goed. Dat zei ik om 17:33 ook al.
<Bram_> het zou paswoorden unencrypt over het net sturen maar is dat dan alleen het paswoord van mijn no ip account of zijn er nog gegevens die unencrypt worden verstuurt over het net
<Bram_> ja maa ik kom er maar niet uit dat is het probleem
<lordievader> Bram_: Je ziet twee losse dingen als 1, de mening van mensen hier was dat de tool niet veilig was er werd niks over de service gezegd.
<Bram_> ik zou graag willen weten of het alleen het paswoord is dat unencrypt wordt over het net wordt gebracht
<Bram_> van het no ip account dan
<Bram_> of er nog andere gegevens unencrypt over het net gaan
<lordievader> Bram_: Lees de source van de tool. De tool hoef je overigens niet te gebruiken.
<Bram_> hoe lukt dit dan wel?
<lordievader> Wat?
<Bram_> dat dynamisch ip adres omvormen zonder die no ip tool
<lordievader> Zelf een (cron) scriptje schrijven die wel een ssl socket gebruikt?
<lordievader> Bram_: http://www.noip.com/integrate/request/
<Bram_> en gaat dan alles volledig automatich (wordt het ip adress van het host adrees dan automatich aangepast?
<Bram_> ok wat er daar in die link staat vervangt gewoon het no ip programma. Heb ik dit juist?
<Bram_> alle ja als ik daar dan een scripje voor schrijf dan toch
<lordievader> Bram_: Niet helemaal, ze hebben het daar nog steeds over HTTP. Maar ik verwacht dat ze ook wel over HTTPS willen praten.
<Bram_> maar dan kan ik via een scriptje het ip adres achter de hostname van no ip updaten?
<lordievader> Ja, heb je de pagina gelezen die ik je heb gelinkt?
<Bram_> nee nog niet ik doe dit in het weekend ik ga nu even leren want ik heb exames dit is mijn ontspanning :p
 * lordievader zucht
<lordievader> In dat soort linkjes staat je antwoord. Ik link er niet voor niets naar.
<Bram_> bedankt
<OerHeks> huiswerk, wedden?
<lordievader> Een server opzetten? Zouden ze eens huiswerk van moeten maken ;)
<Guido1> Is iemand online?
<jpjacobs> ja
<OerHeks> Hij wel.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-05
<Guido1> hallo, is iemand online?
<lordievader> Vast wel.
<bathman> misschien beetje misplaatste vraag, maar... iemand die weet hoe ik (bash script) simpelweg check of een bestand op de huidige datum werd aangemaakt?
<OerHeks> stat ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/get-file-modification-date-time-in-bash-script-163731/
<OerHeks> en nog meer scripting > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/158044/how-to-use-find-to-search-for-files-created-on-a-specific-date
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-06
<Guido1> Hallo, ik ben op zoek naar een nieuwe laptop. Momentel lijken mij de HP ProBook 450 G1 en ThinkPad E540 het best, maar hoe werken deze met (x)ubuntu en kan ik het ergens in Nederland zonder windows kopen zodat het goedkoper is?
<lordievader> Guido1: [1] kun je veel laptops vinden waar Linux op is getest. [1] http://www.linlap.com/laptops
<Guido1> lordievader: dank je en kan ik ergens een zonder windows kopen om geld te besparen?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee.
<OerHeks> het verschil met / zonder windows is zo klein, ik zou met windows kopen, dan is de machine na gebruik nog verhandelbaar
<Bram_> ik probeer een ip camera met zoneminder te monitoren maar het lukt me niet ik denk dat het aan de camera licht het gaat om Elro C800IP camera
<Bram_> hebben jullie hier een oplossing voor om deze toch op linux werkend te krijgen?
<OerHeks> mooi lijstje voor die elro, jouw type staat er ook tussen
<OerHeks> http://www.ispyconnect.com/man.aspx?n=Elro
<Bram_> dat heb ik geprobeerd maar op een of ander manier lukt dit niet :(
<OerHeks>  dan zul je via je browser moeten kijken naar de bron van de ingebouwde webserver, wat voor adressen hij allemaal gebruikt.
<OerHeks> en testen in vlc ofzo
<OerHeks> ik heb zelf geen elro
<Bram_> dat kan ik wel eens proberen :p
<Bram_> Ik heb die ip camera geprobeert met vlc maar helaas geen resultaat
<Bram_> is er een mannier om te bekijken welke bestanden er allemaal aanwezig zijn op de camera?
<lordievader> Bram_: Kun je  via je webbrowser wel de ip-cam bereiken?
<Bram_> Ik kan hem bereiken maar ik wil deze dag en nacht opnemen maar blijkbaar wordt mijn camera niet ondersteund door zoneminder
<Bram_> in de webrowser kan ik hem live streamen met java
<Bram_> o ja het gaat om een Elro C800IP camera
<OerHeks> op deze pagina staat ook geen user/pass voor jouw type https://www.epicamera.com/camera_model.php?value=279
<OerHeks> ik zou toch die volgende types proberen > http://[IPADDRESS]/videostream.asf?user=[USERNAME]&pwd=[PASSWORD]&resolution=[WIDTH]*[HEIGHT]
<OerHeks> of zoneminder moet geen asf aankunnen?
<Bram_> Ik heb het die formaten getest met VLC player en helaas lukt het nog niet wat wel werkt is http://[ipaddress]/image.jpg
<Bram_> kan je ergens niet bekijken welke files er in de camera aanwezig zijn?
<OerHeks> niet dat ik weet, alleen de pagina van zijn webserver, daarvan kan je de bron bekijken
<OerHeks> en je kan met nmap kijken welke poorten er open staan/gebruikt worden
<OerHeks> en als je het hebt werken, publiceren op ubuntu forum
<lordievader> Documenteren is altijd goed :)
<Bram_> zal ik eens even proberen
<OerHeks> vooral omdat ik zo weinig vind
<Bram_> is dat gewoon sudo nmap ipaddress?
<Bram_> moet eerst nog installeren
<lordievader> nmap -T4 <ip>, zou ik ervan maken.
<OerHeks> sudo nmap -sU <ip> of -sT
<Bram_> er is een ftp poort die open staat hoe kan ik deze openen in ubuntu moet ik dan eerst samba installeren of kan ik op een andere manier kijken welke files er zijn
<lordievader> Eerder een ftp client.
<OerHeks> ik denk dat die elro een eigen servertje heeft, die een screenshot of mailtje kan sturen.
<Bram_> poort 21 en poort 80 staan open
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-07
<Bram_> is er hier nog iemand wakker?
 * joostvb wel
<Fermata> Ja hier
<joostvb> mogge Fermata
<joostvb> afk stukje fietsen, bbl
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<exalt> Hallo, ik heb een java libray ge apt-get, hoe kan ik deze importen in een project in eclipse.
<frietsaus> hoi
<frietsaus> c
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<AlexPortable> Kan iemand me helpen met remote desktop?
<AlexPortable> zodra ik verbinding maak zie ik alleen maar de defualt ubuntu 14.04 achtergrond
<lordievader> Kijk in ~/.xsession-errors, wellicht krijg je een hint.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-01
<Albergen> Internet security ubuntu
<Albergen> Hallo makers van Ubuntu,   Of een virusscanner nodig is in Ubuntu, daar zijn de meningen misschien over verdeeld. Er kunnen via Wine, als ik het goed heb, ook (een aantal) Windows programma's worden uitgevoerd in Ubuntu. Ik zou het veiliger vinden als er een goede Internet security bij Ubuntu zit.   Microsoft Windows heeft: Microsoft Security Essentials en Windows Defender.   Ik zou het fijn vinden als er in Ubuntu een Internet s
<lordievader> ...
<Fermata> Wat je vindt, mag je houden.
<lordievader> Een antivirus scanner via Wine?
<Fermata> lol
<trijntje> haha
<lordievader> Albergen: Misschien moet je je even inlezen waarom een antivirus voor Linux niet nodig is.
<Albergen> Hallo makers van Ubuntu,
<trijntje> Albergen: er zijn geen virussen voor linux, maar als je wilt kan je clamTK installeren om op windows virussen te scannen
<trijntje> (en wij zijn niet de makers van ubuntu)
<lordievader> trijntje: Dat is een beetje kort door de bocht. Er zijn er een paar.
<MichaelTiebesl> zeker ik zag laatst dat er toch malware aanwezig can zijn op linux
<Fermata> En malware hoeft niet eens rootrechten te hebben om nare dingen te doen.
<Fermata> Maar bedachtzaamheid brengt je verder dan wat programma's installeren die erop uit zijn je geld uit de zak te kloppen.
<Fermata> aka antivirus
<MichaelTiebesl> kijk dit maar ens van matthew die ik ontmoette op google+ : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_lhqg_p21k
<Albergen> Is het misschien een goed idee als de makers van Ubuntu een internet securitie maken die bij Ubuntu hoord en die gratis is
<trijntje> lordievader: ah virussen, ik dacht makers van ubuntu in deze chat. Haha
<lordievader> Albergen: Waarom?
<trijntje> heeft windows eigenlijk iets als apparmor? Dat beperkt toch ook wat programmas onder linux kunnen of niet?
<Albergen> het lijkt mij veiliger om met Ubuntu te werken als er een goede internet securitie bij zit, ook om windows programma's te gebruiken (via WINE)
<lordievader> Albergen: Zolang je enigzins oplet aan wat je aan het doen bent is Linux inherent veilig.
<lordievader> Helemaal als je met SE-Linux aan de slag gaat.
<trijntje> Albergen: windows virussen zullen via wine niet veel kunnen, alles staat in ubuntu immers op een andere plek
<Albergen> Wat is de beste internet securitie voor Ubuntu/andere versies van Linux, dus een programma tegen virussen, tegen spyware, tegen adware, tegen spam en met een firewall?
<lordievader> Albergen: Lees het bovenstaande nog eens.
<Albergen> bij clamTK kun je toch op een gewone manier alleen de persoonlijke mappen scannen en niet de hele harde schijf?
<trijntje> volgens mij kan clamTK ook buiten je persoonlijke mappen scannen
<Fermata> Ja, je kunt gewoon een folder selecteren die je wilt scannen.
<Albergen> Is clamTK de beste virusscanner voor Ubuntu/Linux?
<Fermata> Het is de enige die ik ken.
<trijntje> Albergen: een virusscanner is niet nodig voor ubuntu. Een virusscanner zoekt alleen maar naar bekende virussen, en aangezien die er niet zijn voor ubuntu doet een virusscanner dus niks
<trijntje> geloof de experts nu maar, een virusscanner voor linux geeft geen extra beveiliging
<TheEagerPadawan> 1/4 door me linux essentials bulking up
<TheEagerPadawan> is er een specifieke reden waarom - bij su - verwijst naar de root user
<OerHeks> omdat het root password in ubuntu niet bestaat?
<OerHeks> 1e user is root use
<OerHeks> r
<SCHAAP137> TheEagerPadawan, su staat voor "superuser", traditioneel gezien is het de root account die deze benaming heeft
<SCHAAP137> kan meer dan een 'gewone' user, dus in die zin een 'super' user
<SCHAAP137> maar idd, wordt meer gebruikt als switch user
<systeem> su staat voor substitute user ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> su word zowel als super user, sudo, switch user or substitute user naar toe gerefeerd
<SCHAAP137> tegelijkertijd is het wel zo dat als je enkel 'su' tikt, je naar root gaat
<TheEagerPadawan> maar dat is een beetje naast de kwestie van me vraag ik vroeg of de "-" bij su - een speciale betekenis heeft naast het bekomen van root, wat is de diepere betekenis achter die - je kan evengoed su root doen
<SCHAAP137> ah, dat streepje, dat weet ik niet, gebruik ik nooit eigenlijk
<SCHAAP137> kdoe gewoon su met niets erachter, zelfde resultaat
<OerHeks> dat is niet de ubuntu way, doe dan sudo -i # om root te zijn voor de rest of de sessie
<TheEagerPadawan> het gaan hier niet op de technisch vraag maar over de hogere filosofie kwestie ;)
<systeem> su doet default substituten naar root, als je niks invult
<systeem> verder heeft su weinig te maken met suoeruser
<TheEagerPadawan> random hotkey of the day : ctrl + L (clear terminal screen)
<SCHAAP137> cool, ik typ meestal gewoon clear
<TheEagerPadawan> control + shift + T bringt ook de terminal op als ik het goed herinner
<SCHAAP137> ctrl alt t hierzo
<TheEagerPadawan> mja twijfeld er tussen :)
<TheEagerPadawan> draai toch meestal op cli :)
<SCHAAP137> zit btje aan mn games collectie'tje te werken
<SCHAAP137> http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/15/0601/h_1433185896_5270673_c320f6d54c.png
<SCHAAP137> iets oudere machine al, draait niet de meest recente dingen
<TheEagerPadawan> FTL (y)
<SCHAAP137> FTL is vet ja
<SCHAAP137> die muziekjes, poeh, die blijven lang hangen
<TheEagerPadawan> uplink is ook redelijk vet :)
<TheEagerPadawan> dunno a die op linux draait
<SCHAAP137> mwoah, Steam via WINE draait best aardig
<SCHAAP137> linux Steam is ook wel okee, maar tot mn verbazing draaien sommige games vlotter via WINE dan de native linux versie
<TheEagerPadawan> nu ja draai eerlijk gezegd ook momenteel nog op windows (lekker hypocriet)
<SCHAAP137> Counterstrike bijv
<TheEagerPadawan> juist voor de business :)
<SCHAAP137> ach ja, de games zijn tot op heden veelvuldig voor Windhoos gebouwd
<SCHAAP137> daar komen we lastig omheen, daarom bestaat W.I.N.E. ook
<TheEagerPadawan> zou eens moeten uitzoeken hoe ik best ne linux zouw partioneren ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> nu ja kan moeilijk een bedrijf binnenstappen die windows gebruikt met een BYOD die linux draait :)
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm linux mint video clitches op vlc
<TheEagerPadawan> glitches*
<SCHAAP137> wil over niet al te lang een nieuwe machine halen
<SCHAAP137> draai nu een laptop, i5-450M, 8GB DDR3 1066, 256GB SSD'tje
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: welke ssd?
<SCHAAP137> eigenlijk gaat alles wel lekker, behalve games, die integrated graphics vd first gen i3/i5 is echt crappy
<SCHAAP137> een Samsung 830, 256GB
<lotuspsychje> nice
<SCHAAP137> hele tijd terug gehaald, toen 170 voor neergelegd
<lotuspsychje> hier samsung 840 evo
<TheEagerPadawan> draai op een i7, geforce gt 630m (2GB), 1TB hdd, 8GB ram
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: hoe snel is je boot time
<TheEagerPadawan> no fan of ssd :)
<SCHAAP137> nu met ubuntu MATE 15.04, een seconde of 8 a 10 denk ik
<lotuspsychje> lekker
<OerHeks> i3 - 530 6Gb met een oud GF 8400 loopt prima
<lotuspsychje> TheEagerPadawan: waarom niet
<SCHAAP137> wil rond de 1000 uitgeven maximaal, aan een vaste PC
<SCHAAP137> ik neig momenteel naar een i7-4790K
<SCHAAP137> grafisch ben ik er echt nog niet over uit
<TheEagerPadawan> omdat ze kunnen brikken zonder waarschuwing
<TheEagerPadawan> en dat sta je daar mooi
<SCHAAP137> een 750 Ti is prima voor wat ik nu wil kunnen
<SCHAAP137> *GTX 750 Ti
<lotuspsychje> TheEagerPadawan: das echt geen waar, samsung ssd's zijn onkraakbaar
<TheEagerPadawan> bedoel brikken
<SCHAAP137> maar als ik de Rift wil kunnen gebruiken moet ik een GTX 960 hebben ten minste
<OerHeks> hddś kunnen ook brikken
<TheEagerPadawan> niet meer marcheren
<lotuspsychje> ik ken een server kerel die enkel samsung ssd heefts
<OerHeks> of het gebeurt binnen een week, of pas na 5 jar
<lotuspsychje> die hamert ze 24/7 en krijgt ze niet kapot
<SCHAAP137> heb nog een Crucial M500, 120GB in een oude laptop gezet
<SCHAAP137> die pleur ik in een nieuwe PC zodra ik m heb
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: die crucial is ook lekker snel
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: tweak je je fstab ook?
<TheEagerPadawan> oi, voor je game collectie freecol ;)
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: ik zet relatime in fstab voor men ssd
<SCHAAP137> nee heb mn fstab niet getweaked onlangs nee
<SCHAAP137> vroeger wel
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: en install preload, werkt nog sneller dan
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: kijk ff op men topic in men kanaal ##linux-ssd
<SCHAAP137> ns kiek'n
<SCHAAP137> hebben jullie aanraders qua moederborden? voor socket 1150?
<TheEagerPadawan> denk niet dat je nog gemakelijk ne moederbord die een intel c222, 224 of c226 accepteert :)
<TheEagerPadawan> gaat vinden
<TheEagerPadawan> ah fuck Oo nvm
<TheEagerPadawan> ge heb de msi h97m-e35, asus z97-k, asrock z97 pro3
<TheEagerPadawan> als je niet te duur wilt gaan op moederbord
<TheEagerPadawan> als je tweede generatie socket 1150 (intel z97, h97) wilt ;)
<SCHAAP137> cool
<TheEagerPadawan> draai die naampjes door vergelijk.nl, beslist.nl en kieskeurig.nl ;)
<SCHAAP137> ff rebootje, brb
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<lotuspsychje> dat was snel SCHAAP137
<SCHAAP137> hehe, ik merkte niet echt verschil, hij is normaal al heel snel
<SCHAAP137> maar denk dat ie nu nog ietsje sneller is
<SCHAAP137> relatime gedaan, en preload geïnstalleerd
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: ik tweak ook men startup items
<lotuspsychje> cups uit enz
<lotuspsychje> al die services die ik nie gebruik
<SCHAAP137> kdraai best weinig services, zit wel goed zo
<SCHAAP137> MATE is echt relaxed
<SCHAAP137> welke GTK theme draaien jullie?
<TheEagerPadawan> xubuntu en cinnamon
<TheEagerPadawan> xfce that is
<TheEagerPadawan> nie xubuntu met cinnamon xD
<SCHAAP137> mijn installatie is meer Ubuntu-GNOME met MATE, maar dan met GNOME eruit gesloopt inzoverre dat mogelijk is
<TheEagerPadawan> (y)
<SCHAAP137> moest nog ff stoeien met die notification daemon
<SCHAAP137> draaide die van MATE en die GNOME Classic versie tegelijkertijd naast elkaar
<SCHAAP137> eentje met enorme spacing tussen de iconen, de ander gewoon netjes naast elkaar
<SCHAAP137> maar is nu opgelost ook
<TheEagerPadawan> moet nog eens prutsen met bind9 de volgende dagen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-02
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: meeeh
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh
<lotuspsychje> alles kits
<SCHAAP137> joah, net wakker
<SCHAAP137> werken over n uurtje
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<DarkEra> good moaning
<Fermata> Morn.
 * Fermata paast allen een kop koffie.
<lordievader> o/
<SCHAAP137> koffie, wat een mooi idee
<Fermata> Soms heb ik van die ideeen
<TheEagerPadawan> iemand zin of me environment & system variables uit te leggen?
<Fermata> Wikipedia? Unix handbook?
<Sling> dus
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-03
<Goudfazant3991> Goedemorgen alle
<Goudfazant3991> is er binnen ubuntu een program dat een beetje op Pinnacle lijkt??
<Goudfazant3991> zijn er nog mensen op deze site aanwezig
<MichaelTiebesl> hoi
<Goudfazant3991> ik ben opzoek naar een  video programma  dat binnen ubuntu draaid
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<vanschagen> mogge lordivader
<lordievader> Hey vanschagen.
<vanschagen> alles ok?
<lordievader> Hier wel... Hoe is het daar?
<vanschagen> zonnetje begint te komen :)
<Adem_> Hi
<lotuspsychje> zit je niet meer in discuss OerHeks :p
<OerHeks> ow die mis ik nog,na verse install
<OerHeks> thnx .. ik mis er nog een paar denk ik.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: wat heb je fresh installed?
<OerHeks> 15.04 op me i3, me oude systeem is nog compleetin geval van problemen,.
<lotuspsychje> lekker
<OerHeks> samsung pro was uitverkocht, moest ik bestellen via website.. nou, geef me dan Kingston 120 gb voor weinig :-D
<lotuspsychje> hoeveel ging die?
<OerHeks> Hoesnel ?
<lotuspsychje> prijs en snelheid ja :p
<OerHeks> oer@OerNest:~$ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<OerHeks>  Timing cached reads:   8620 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4310.34 MB/sec
<OerHeks>  Timing buffered disk reads: 696 MB in  3.00 seconds = 231.64 MB/sec
<lotuspsychje> wauw
<OerHeks> 58 euri
<lotuspsychje> nice
<OerHeks> Ik had liever een 256 gehad van samsung, maar ik wilde weer eens niet wachten, oer ongeduld
<lotuspsychje> /dev/sda:
<Timo> OerHeks: Wat was er tegen eentje van Crucial dan?
<lotuspsychje>  Timing cached reads:   1458 MB in  2.00 seconds = 728.62 MB/sec
<lotuspsychje>  Timing buffered disk reads: 574 MB in  3.01 seconds = 190.79 MB/sec
<lotuspsychje> das men EVO
<OerHeks> hmm niet slecht, zei de verkoper ook, niet populair, iedereen wil samsung
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hoe snel boot je daarmee op systemd?
<OerHeks> ow daar is een opdracht voor
<OerHeks> oer@OerNest:~$ systemd-analyze
<OerHeks> Startup finished in 8.580s (kernel) + 9.450s (userspace) = 18.031s
<lotuspsychje> lekker
<lotuspsychje> init kan dat niet zeker?
<OerHeks> Ja, ik zie geen 'ubuntu' tijdens boot
<OerHeks> nou, scheelt niet veel denk ik
<OerHeks> maar alles binnen 30 sec vind ik acceptabel
<Timo> OerHeks: Netjes.
<OerHeks> na inlog nog 5 sec ofzo
<lotuspsychje> op men desktop zit nog een oude transcend 8gig 64bit 12.04, die boot 8sec
 * Timo zit nu op 8.263s. KDE doet er wel wat langer over though.
<lotuspsychje> Timo: welke ssd heb jij?
<Timo> Crucial MX100 256GB.
<OerHeks> Dit is dus een ongetweaked systeem. geen services bekeken, geen hard ip.
<lotuspsychje> netjes
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ja straks, preload, fstab tweak,services disablen
<Timo> Verder een i3 erin, dus dat is niet heel spannend. /home staat ook nog op een ouderwetsche HDD.
<OerHeks> poeh, i3 is nog sterker dan me oude AthlonII x2 3 ghrz
<lotuspsychje> hier oude amd 3200+ lol op die ssd
<lotuspsychje> en werkt bloody fast
<Timo> OerHeks: Niet de laptopversie. :-)
<OerHeks> een ssd maakt je systeem meer responsive, 0 sec seektíme, de snelheidwinst is daarbij secundair.
<Timo> Klopt.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ja, unrar gaat hemels snel hier
<lotuspsychje> daar heb je echt wat aan
<Timo> Updaten is echt heerlijk met zo'n ding.
<OerHeks> en gelukkig had ik een 2e Tb hdd voor data liggen, ik sla veel zooi op, vaak dubbel .. houd ik 320/960 over :-D
<lotuspsychje> je ziet apt-get voorbij razen idd :p
<Timo> lotuspsychje: Hier zypper dan, maar oké.
<lotuspsychje> haha
<OerHeks> jongens we zijn gruwelijk rijk.
<Timo> Dat valt me anders altijd tegen als ik mijn afschriften bekijk.
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje kijk naar al de 0000000000 op zen rekening
 * lordievader haalt 31 seconden op een hdd met luks.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-04
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Sling> mogge
<lordievader> Hey Sling, hoe is het ermee?
<Sling> prima, net paar dagen aan de slag bij nieuwe werkgever :)
<Sling> als 'ethical hacker', dus leuk werk
<lordievader> Hehe, veel plezier ;)
<Sling> danku
<DarkEra> moggel
<lordievader> o/
 * Fermata paast allen een kop koffie.
<vanschagen> goeie middag allen
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-05
<Dyon> Hallo zijn er hier mensen welke LDS gebruiken voor repository mirroring (MaaS, JuJu, Cloud, Vivid, Trusty repo's) hoe kan je dit het makkelijkst opzetten?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<DarkEra> o/
<lordievader> o/
<mandje> Kan je in Firefox meerdere windows gebruiken, die allemaal hun eigen tabs op hebben, en dan die windows onafhankelijk van elkaar sluiten en openen met behoud van al die open tabs?
<mandje> *tabs open
<Sling> makkelijk te testen denk ik :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<DarkEra2> goede morgen lordievader
<lordievader> Hey DarkEra2
<DarkEra2> :)
<vanschagen> hoi lordivader
<vanschagen> +e
<lordievader> o/
<vanschagen> hoi darkera2
<TheEagerPadawan> aan het lezen over link aagregatie, kinda intresting :)
<Sling> TheEagerPadawan: bonding is wel leuk ja, voor redundantie of meer bandwidth :)
<TheEagerPadawan> Sling: eerder voor loadbalancing tussen je nic's en faul taulerance
<Sling> ja, ligt er maar aan welke mode je gebruikt
<TheEagerPadawan> welke zou je dan aanraden van de 7 voor bandwidth?
<Sling> mja ligt eraan wat voor traffic, balance-alb doet het bv op arp/mac
<Sling> dus als je veel verschillende sessies hebt, dan verdeel je die over je twee links
<TheEagerPadawan> mja je deelt gewoon je verkeerd over de de aantal links dat je hebt voor zowel ingress als egress
<alwin> help
<alwin> lordievader trijntje zijn jullie er nog
<SCHAAP137> hup Juventus
<alwin> is er voetbal ofzo?
<SCHAAP137> ja, champions league finale
<alwin> oh, but, weet jij een commendline browser?
<SCHAAP137> w3m, lynx
<alwin> lynx sounds goed
<SCHAAP137> doet geen speciale dingen, geen javascript, geen plaatjes, etc
<alwin> schaap, en apt-get install lynx installeerd 'm?
<SCHAAP137> ja volgens mij wel
<alwin> ok ff proberen
<alwin> yes thanks
<lordievader> alwin: Jup.
<lordievader> Elinks \o/
<alwin> goeiemorgen, helemaal terug bij de commandline.
<systeem> morge
<alwin> nu op zoek naar een cli mailprog
<systeem> mutt
<alwin> ja ik ben de manual van mutt aan t lezen
<alwin> love vim, lynx, en haat lubuntu (da mag tog wel)
<lotuspsychje> links2 is leuk
<alwin> ik heb iets leuks nodig
<JanC> alwin: 'mail'?
<alwin> ja ik heb mutt nu, morgen ff configuren
<alwin> ziet er wel relaxed uit
<JanC> ik bedoel, 'mail' is een cli mailprog  :)
<JanC> beetje spartaans wel :P
<alwin> oh ja, ja dat werkt, i know. heb imap nodig
<JanC> mutt is iets geavanceerder idd.
<JanC> al kan je uiteraard IMAP syncen naar een locale spool etc.
<alwin> dan npg iets om bij de rabo te bankieren vanaf de cli. ssh?
<JanC> betwijfel of rabo dat ondersteunt, tenzij links werkt met hun webbanking of zo
<alwin> heh ik heb ook geen idee
<JanC> maar ik ben geen rabo-klant, dus...
<alwin> eerst maar weer mijn mail in orde krijgen ;)
<JanC> sommige banken ondersteunen wel een API, vb. in Duitsland
<JanC> XML-gebaseerd daar IIRC
<alwin> ze vinden t vast leuk om ergens met me te chatten ;)
<JanC> maar in de meeste landen is dat sowieso enkel voor zakelijke klanten  :-(
<alwin> ik ben vet zakelijk ;)
<JanC> alwin: geen idee voor Nederlandse banken, maar IIRC moet je voor gebruik van zo'n API in België een Windows NT 4 server draaien en 40 poorten daarnaar forwarden, vanwege "security"
<JanC> (misschien is het tegenwoordig iets minder erg, maar zelfs 10 jaar geleden was dat al belachelijk)
<alwin> ik heb ook geen idee, maar het zou toch eigenlijk best simpel moeten kunnen. via de cli
<alwin> je kan ook telefoon bankieren en zo
<JanC> als de banken wilden meewerken, zeker
<lotuspsychje> die banken zijn zeker zo lek als een mandje op NT
<alwin> tenminste dat hoop k, anders houdt het zakelijk zijn ook gauw op ;)
<JanC> ze verdienen liever extra, veronderstel ik
<JanC> lotuspsychje: de banken  draaien niet NT
<lotuspsychje> dacht al
<alwin> anders ga ik ze mailen met de over te maken bedragen
<OerHeks> Pas bij 1 miljoen krijgt u een bank-mens.
<alwin> he Oerheks goedemorgen
<OerHeks> ja goedemorgen :-D
<alwin> fijn zo'n nachtje met oude bekenden
<OerHeks> 5 x laatste bossen chrysanten a 1 euro, en hopla, huis vol
<alwin> goed werk
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<alwin> goeiemorgen lordie
<SCHAAP137> goeie morrie
<alwin> & schaap
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh alwin
<alwin> iemand goed in muttrc's maken?
<SCHAAP137> geen ervaring mee helaas
<alwin> ik ook niet en het is een f*cking boekwerk!
<lordievader> alwin: Ik heb er een rondslingeren voor mijn gmail. Weet niet echt of het werkt...
 * lordievader gaat eens kijken.
<alwin> thx
<alwin> ben ook bang dat ik eerst mutt moet compilen voor imap
<lordievader> Still works.
<lordievader> De repo versie doet gewoon imap met gmail.
<alwin> oh dat zou leuk zijn
<lordievader> alwin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11622826/
<SCHAAP137> kgebruik voor mn mail geloof ik postfix, clamav, spamassassin, courier-imap-ssl en amavisd
<SCHAAP137> en mysql
<SCHAAP137> of is mutt n client?
<SCHAAP137> ah een client idd
<alwin> oki lordie ik ga dat eens proberen
<SCHAAP137> gebruik claws mail als client hier, bevalt erg goed
<lordievader> Ik gebruik voornamelijk Thunderbird.
<SCHAAP137> fijne van Claws vind ik vooral dat het zo vlot draait, alles laadt enorm snel
<SCHAAP137> vele malen sneller dan Thunderbird, met dezelfde hoeveelheid mails
<alwin> werkt tbird eigenlijk ook van de cli?
<SCHAAP137> vooral met sorteren
<SCHAAP137> en zoeken
<SCHAAP137> nee thunderbird heeft geen cli versie volgens mij
<SCHAAP137> qua cli mailclients ken ik alleen pine/alpine
<alwin> nee he, dacht ik ook
<alwin> lordievader, omg omg omg ily ;)
<lordievader> ?
<alwin> i love u
<lordievader> Err.. okay..
<alwin> haha ik was bang dat ik eerst een novelle moest schrijven voordat er ook maar een header binnen kwam
<alwin> \o/ alles werkt van de cli, inclusief bankieren
<JanC> alwin: hoe werkt het bankieren?
<alwin> hoi Jan, ik gebruik de lynx browser om in te loggen op de site van de bank
<alwin> en dat werkt 'gewoon', wellicht kan het met een scriptje nog een stuk fraaier
<Sling> ik zou toch wel 2x goed nadenken voordat ik mijn internetbankieren zou scripten :p
<alwin> het script is het probleem niet, tenminste als je niet dom doet
<Sling> naja dat script zal toch met credentials moeten werken
<Sling> en die wil je dan niet als random bash variables declaren oid, want dan staan ze zo plaintext in je memory
<Sling> bv
<Sling> en zo zijn er vast nog 100 dingen die je fout kan doen qua security waar in een browser al lang over is nagedacht :)
<alwin> da's waar. maar ik wil de input fields in lynx alleen netjes onder elkaar.
<alwin> geen hardcoded vars in bash
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-06
<beasty> JanC: sure windows 10 :P
<Wobbo> Chrome, tja, dit probleem heb ik eerder gehad, het is absurd zwaar voor mijn GPU. Enige tips?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-07
<Bram__> Hoi
<Bram__> ik ben bezig met het maken van een project waar ik gebruik maak van named pipes. Weet er iemand hoe ik kan te weten komen hoeveel bytes er in die pipe zit (het proces zal niet blokkeren op de named pipe)
<Bram__> Ik heb het al eens gevraagt in #python maar ik kreeg weinig reactie mischien dat iemand van jullie het wel weet. Laat ons hopen :p
<OerHeks> 0 tot oneindig?
<OerHeks> named pipe is a special instance of a file that has no contents on the filesystem.
<Bram__> hmm ik zou iets moeten hebben dat ik kan weten of er nieuwe data aanwezig is of niet. Ik maak gebruik van non blocking
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install sjoemelsoftware
<OerHeks> Failed to find copy file drivinglicense. Retry?
<josspyker> zit je aan het bier OerHeks?
<OerHeks> neej, zat net dit te lezen .. https://www.autobahn.eu/1046/dieselgate-is-gouden-greep-voor-volkswagen/
<OerHeks> al die lekken, snowden, assange, postbussen .. allemaal bedenkelijk
<josspyker> tja
<josspyker> het is tijd voor de big reset 2.0
<OerHeks> http://peterboer.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Scheringa-Zalm-1-e1423838290797.jpg
<OerHeks> dat gaat ook gebeuren
<OerHeks> maar eerst nog een big shake, denk ik
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-08
<loelie> how can i use netflix on ubuntu
<loelie> my system is ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<OerHeks> boontje kom om zijn loontje ..
<OerHeks> Onze premier heeft last van geheugen ... ehm ... wacht, ik weet het wel ...
<Bram__> hoi ik zit met een raar probleem ik schrijf via een python code een integer waarde naar een file als voorbeeld heb ik eerst een vaste waarde genomen van 5 en dit is wat krijg in mijn file
<Bram__> ^@5
<Bram__> aan wat kan dit liggen?
<Bram__> fileP.write('%d' %5)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-09
<OerHeks> lekkere dynamische IP heb je, padv
<PositiveCreep> Dat is inderdaad wel een vlotte wissel.
<OerHeks> ik wil ook korting
<PositiveCreep> Korting? Of over iets van voordat ik binnen kwam?
<OerHeks> korting in ip lease .. ow wacht, ik heb een static ip
<PositiveCreep> Gheheh, zou dan toch de voorkeur hebben ^^
<PositiveCreep> Host die hiervoor gebruikt word is ook voorzien van vaste IP's
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-10
<harnold> Hello
<harnold> is there someone on this site or what?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-12
<Wobbo> Waar is de map ~/Dropbox/ met het bestand "cf.dropboxstatic.com" voor? Kan dat weg?
<Wobbo> Nee hoet niet, het is een URL shortcut...
<Wobbo> Sorry...
<Wobbo> Schaam me bijna voor de vraag...
<Wobbo> Ben niet meer gewendt aan Windows.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-05
<marc___> Hallo
<marc___> Kan iemand mij helpen met een probleem??
<marc___> niemand thuis ??
<lordievader[m]> marc___: Waarschijnlijk kom je verder met gewoon je vraag stellen...
<RdeH> markie hie hie !!!
<RdeH> hihi
<RdeH> :))
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-06
<mandje_> als we hier nou adhoc off-topic van maken?
<mandje_> Welkom! | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Wij zijn geen helpdesk!
<mandje_> nee. we zijn ernstig in de war.
<oerheks> dat komt omdat het webteam niet luisterd, en de inlog channels niet omdraait
<mandje_> ja. i know.
<oerheks> vraagubuntu laten vallen voor dat waardeloze forum, met onzinnige comments
<oerheks> regen gaat hier horizontaal, wk 9-10
 * mandje_ vraagt zich af wat een 'web-team' beweegt om niet hun werk te doen.
<oerheks> bomen knappen af, drabber heeft nu vliegbrevet-b
<mandje_> ontslaan die klojo's!
<oerheks> welnee, nooit iemand werk afneemen
<mandje_> drabber...  foto met red baron glasses?
<oerheks> we kozaeneen nieuwe voorzitter die daarna vrolijk een jaar naar amerika ging, leuke tijd, 1004
<mandje_> sandra reemer overleden..
<oerheks> Drabber vraagt nu geld voor foto's..
<mandje_> ok. dat waren de middeleeuwen.
<oerheks> heeft patrica paay al gereageerd?
<mandje_> Drabber is een slim beessie. die komt er wel.
<mandje_> PP heeft haar reactie met urine losgelaten.  uit respect.
<oerheks> nu al een zomerstorm terwijl het nog geeneens zomer is.
<oerheks> :-)
<SimonNL> vrolijke flierefluiters
<mandje_> meteorologisch is het al wel zomer.
<oerheks> njummie, kernel update 4.10.0.22.24
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-07
<Ludo-Burcht> Na opstarten krijg ik mijn interface met een popup: "systeemprogrammaprobleem ontdekt". Muis of tobo werken niet. Ik kan wel in de bios en daar werken tobo en muis wel. Wie is de wizzard die weet wat?
<oerheks> opstarten in veilige modus, zoals gister, en updates/apt install -f/dpkg configure uitvoeren
<CyberGabber> Heb wat verklooit, iemand enig idee hoe ik e.e.a kan herstellen? Zie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24802228/
<systeem> reinstall?
<oerheks> verwijder 1 van de 2 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list-jes
<oerheks> gooi die gekke kernel eruit, wat is je reden om te make'n??
<oerheks> en virtual box dkms .. uefi machine?
<oerheks> dan moet je die zooi zelf signen ofzoiets , mok utils?
<CyberGabber> oerheks: gooi die gekke kernel eruit - hoe?
<oerheks> booten in de oude kernel, dat ben je nu denk ik, anders had je een raar scherm
<oerheks> dan verwijderen zoals je een mainline verwijdert
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/176970/how-can-i-remove-a-mainline-kernel-and-move-back-to-a-supported-kernel
<oerheks> sudo apt-get purge linux-{headers,image,image-extra}-4.8.0-52.*  zoiets?
<oerheks> en dan update-grub
<oerheks> maar eerst die gekke dubbele google repo eruit halen
<CyberGabber> die dubbele repro is nu weg. ( Stond er 3 x in, rara )
<CyberGabber> nou oerheks, we gaan het meemaken, tot dadelijk hoop ik...
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> stats [server] saved: 102 wrecked: 130234 [desktop] saved: 1208 wrecked: {error number out of digits}
<oerheks> ....
<CyberGabber> schuift een grote koude trippel naar oerheks , zo, dat
<CyberGabber>           heeft ie verdiend!
<oerheks> ha CyberGabber
<CyberGabber> oerheks: 't werkt weer goed oerheks! bedankt.
<oerheks> mooi mooi
<oerheks> booten duurde even .. ik heb de hond uitgelaten
<CyberGabber> Ben niet zo'n lefgozer dat ik met kernels aan de gang ga..
<oerheks> Nou ja, wat was je reden voor een module?
<CyberGabber> oerheks: Ik heb zo'n PCTV usb-dongle, waar je digitale (DB) zenders mee kan kijken. Had ertikel gevonden wat aangaf bepaalde modules te laden etc, maar heb het nooit op ubuntu aan de gang gekregen.
<CyberGabber> Deze om precies te zijn: 'PCTV Hybrid Pro Stick 340e' -> https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_Hybrid_Pro_Stick_340e
<selckin> ik zou kijken naar die dat plex recommends voor hun tv ding
<selckin> ze claimen linux support en zullen onderhoud ervan mss stimuleren
<CyberGabber> maar de moeite van het werk / ellende niet waard, Was zomaar om even te kijken of het zou werken.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-08
<lordievader[m]> Goede morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-09
<lordievader[m]> Goede morgen
<timo_> Kak.
<timo_> Ik ben mijn naam kwijt. :-P
<Timo> Oh nee toch niet.
<lordievader[m]> Als je geregistreerd bent bij Freenode kan je hem ook gewoon terug claimen ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-06-04
<wasted> g'naaf
<wasted> geen idee waar ik net zat maar ik zat alleen :)
<wasted> mysql en mariadb
<wasted> iemand die een mening wil delen daarover ?
<wasted> 'k was wat aan het lezen en ik meende op te merken dat toekomst gericht wel eens een omschakeling kan zijn van mysql naar mariadb
<wasted> 'k krijg tevens extreem veel I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0 lijnen op m'n scherm :)
<wasted> 'k heb niet eens een diskette station :D
<PeterScholtens[m> Heb recentelijk mijn matrix server omgezet van sqlite naar postgresql. Schijnt profesioneler te zijn (meer voor grotere db en veel parallele toegang).
<wasted> 'k ga maria ne keer doen denk'k
<wasted> kijken wat het geeft
<wasted> iedere lts release is het toch wat aanpassen, wennen en nalezen
<wasted> 'k ben wel tevreden over de kaalheid van 18.04 na de installatie
#ubuntu-nl 2018-06-08
<oerheks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2018-06-09
<Maikel> tevreden over kaalheid.. dat zei ik vannacht ook
